# ..~:: IUI & Clomid ::~.. anyone?



## Oculi83

Hey everyone!:flower:

For those of you who have tried IUI together with Clomid:

What cycle day did you go for an u/s? And how soon after did you actually get the IUI?

This will be my first cycle taking Clomid. My periods have always been regular but for some reason they started to become VERY irregular ever since we first started TTC. :dohh: Thus, my gynaecologist told me to give Clomid a try. I'll have to start taking it on CD2 (tomorrow) until CD6 and go for an u/s on CD12. She said that we'll do the IUI the following day. But how can she be so certain that CD13 will be the ideal day for the IUI??

I know it's kind of a stupid question but does Clomid trigger ovulation on a specific day? Like you take it for 5 days and then you know for sure you'll ovulate 7 days after taking the last tablet? My gynae seemed so sure of it and told me to schedule an appointment for the u/s on CD12 and an appointment on CD13 for the IUI. :shrug:

This will be my first cycle on Clomid as well as the first time I'll get an IUI, so, any advice from you ladies?:flower:


----------



## Natashaa1

Hi, I'm having iui with clomid as soon as AF shows up. We will have a tracking scan cd10 and assuming all looks good and folicle/s are 17m they send you away with an opk testing kit you call the day of your surge and they book your iui in. Seems strange that they would just schedule a date. Everyone responds differently to clomid and you don't ovulated on a set day in fact some will not ovulate and some will have too many follicles and the iui will be cancelled. Not sure if that helps or not. Good luck in getting your BFP x


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Hey everyone!:flower:
> 
> For those of you who have tried IUI together with Clomid:
> 
> What cycle day did you go for an u/s? And how soon after did you actually get the IUI?
> 
> This will be my first cycle taking Clomid. My periods have always been regular but for some reason they started to become VERY irregular ever since we first started TTC. :dohh: Thus, my gynaecologist told me to give Clomid a try. I'll have to start taking it on CD2 (tomorrow) until CD6 and go for an u/s on CD12. She said that we'll do the IUI the following day. But how can she be so certain that CD13 will be the ideal day for the IUI??
> 
> I know it's kind of a stupid question but does Clomid trigger ovulation on a specific day? Like you take it for 5 days and then you know for sure you'll ovulate 7 days after taking the last tablet? My gynae seemed so sure of it and told me to schedule an appointment for the u/s on CD12 and an appointment on CD13 for the IUI. :shrug:
> 
> This will be my first cycle on Clomid as well as the first time I'll get an IUI, so, any advice from you ladies?:flower:

Well i also will be starting clomid and my RE will have me do the Ovidrel trigger shot after checking my follies with the ultra sound. After you get the trigger shot and IUI is scheduled 24-48 hrs later as it causes u to ovulate!


----------



## Oculi83

Thanks so much for your replies!:flower:



Natashaa1 said:


> Hi, I'm having iui with clomid as soon as AF shows up. We will have a tracking scan cd10 and assuming all looks good and folicle/s are 17m they send you away with an opk testing kit you call the day of your surge and they book your iui in. Seems strange that they would just schedule a date. Everyone responds differently to clomid and you don't ovulated on a set day in fact some will not ovulate and some will have too many follicles and the iui will be cancelled. Not sure if that helps or not. Good luck in getting your BFP x

Yeah, I thought it was strange, too but figured that she's the expert so I didn't really question her suggestion. :shrug:

So, you'll take the Clomid, go for an u/s on CD10 and then only go back to the clinic once you get the positive opk? No trigger shot or anything?

Thanks! Good luck to you, too!!:flower: 



Lucinda7981 said:


> Well i also will be starting clomid and my RE will have me do the Ovidrel trigger shot after checking my follies with the ultra sound. After you get the trigger shot and IUI is scheduled 24-48 hrs later as it causes u to ovulate!

I see. So, that might actually be the case for me, too then. Otherwise, how can she predict when I'll be ovulating without giving me a trigger shot, right?

What CD are you scheduled for the u/s? Hope you don't mind me asking.


----------



## anjanaa

Oculi83 said:


> Hey everyone!:flower:
> 
> For those of you who have tried IUI together with Clomid:
> 
> What cycle day did you go for an u/s? And how soon after did you actually get the IUI?
> 
> This will be my first cycle taking Clomid. My periods have always been regular but for some reason they started to become VERY irregular ever since we first started TTC. :dohh: Thus, my gynaecologist told me to give Clomid a try. I'll have to start taking it on CD2 (tomorrow) until CD6 and go for an u/s on CD12. She said that we'll do the IUI the following day. But how can she be so certain that CD13 will be the ideal day for the IUI??
> 
> I know it's kind of a stupid question but does Clomid trigger ovulation on a specific day? Like you take it for 5 days and then you know for sure you'll ovulate 7 days after taking the last tablet? My gynae seemed so sure of it and told me to schedule an appointment for the u/s on CD12 and an appointment on CD13 for the IUI. :shrug:
> 
> This will be my first cycle on Clomid as well as the first time I'll get an IUI, so, any advice from you ladies?:flower:

Hi Oculi83:

I have done my iui #1 with clomid in october and started with IUI#2 today.
I was asked to do the same thing. Had my ultrasound today (CD3). I was told to either come on cd2 or cd3 for ultrasound. I will be taking clomid (50mg) from cd3 - cd7.
and I was given protocol to come on cd12 for my bloodwork and ultrasound.
I asked her the same question today of how she can be so sure that I ovulate on cd12 only? I ovulate naturally and normally on cd14-cd15.

she asked me not to worry about all that as the ultrasound they do on cd3 will show them how our follicles are and all that.she even asked me not to test at home. 
I somehow messed up last time by some silly mistakes ( i ovulated on weekend and they are open only till 8:30am, i went late and lost 1 day).

so this time i asked her all questions and 'm going to do exactly what she says.

i recommend you too follow what she asks you to do. they know better.

when i asked about all this, she gave lot of info about my follicles,etc which i didnt even know. with the ultrasound,she was able to know all that. she also said because of medication and stuff our opk's might show false (+) ve too.
so better do what they say.


----------



## grace10209

I just did a cycle of clomid 100 and ovidrel.

Every women is different and when you O can change. 

I took clomid cd3-7 and then starting on cd12 I came in for bloodwork and US to check on my follicles, Mine weren't big enough on cd12 so I came back every 2 days to check on them. I finally had big follies on cd19 and was given the OK to trigger on cd20.
We just did timed intercourse at home, no iui this time BUT if i did do an iui, it would not have been til cd21 (the day after I triggered).

There is no way to know exactly when you will O on clomid so your doctor should be watching you to see. If I had the iui on cd13 it would not have worked as I didn't O until way later.

good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

So i guess that everyone doctor approches IUI's differently but my RE wants me to do the trigger shot because he doesnt want to miss ovulation. The sonogram will be done in the office between cycle days 11-13


----------



## Oculi83

anjanaa said:


> Hi Oculi83:
> 
> I have done my iui #1 with clomid in october and started with IUI#2 today.
> I was asked to do the same thing. Had my ultrasound today (CD3). I was told to either come on cd2 or cd3 for ultrasound. I will be taking clomid (50mg) from cd3 - cd7.
> and I was given protocol to come on cd12 for my bloodwork and ultrasound.
> I asked her the same question today of how she can be so sure that I ovulate on cd12 only? I ovulate naturally and normally on cd14-cd15.
> 
> she asked me not to worry about all that as the ultrasound they do on cd3 will show them how our follicles are and all that.she even asked me not to test at home.
> I somehow messed up last time by some silly mistakes ( i ovulated on weekend and they are open only till 8:30am, i went late and lost 1 day).
> 
> so this time i asked her all questions and 'm going to do exactly what she says.
> 
> i recommend you too follow what she asks you to do. they know better.
> 
> when i asked about all this, she gave lot of info about my follicles,etc which i didnt even know. with the ultrasound,she was able to know all that. she also said because of medication and stuff our opk's might show false (+) ve too.
> so better do what they say.

Thanks for your reply!:flower:

Yup, I'll definitely do whatever she asks me to do. I guess she knows what she's doing. At least I hope so... haha.

I'm taking Clomid 50mg as well. Have you experienced any side effects?

Are they gonna give you a trigger shot as well?

I'm sorry to hear you didn't have any luck in your first try. I'll cross my fingers for you that this time you'll get your BFP!!




grace10209 said:


> I just did a cycle of clomid 100 and ovidrel.
> 
> Every women is different and when you O can change.
> 
> I took clomid cd3-7 and then starting on cd12 I came in for bloodwork and US to check on my follicles, Mine weren't big enough on cd12 so I came back every 2 days to check on them. I finally had big follies on cd19 and was given the OK to trigger on cd20.
> We just did timed intercourse at home, no iui this time BUT if i did do an iui, it would not have been til cd21 (the day after I triggered).
> 
> There is no way to know exactly when you will O on clomid so your doctor should be watching you to see. If I had the iui on cd13 it would not have worked as I didn't O until way later.
> 
> good luck!!!!!!!

Thanks!!:flower:

I see. Hmm.. I guess I'll ask her a few more questions when I see her for the u/s on the 24(cd12). Didn't really ask her why she's so certain that I'll ovulate soon after cd12.:shrug:

So, did you get your BFP? :)




Lucinda7981 said:


> So i guess that everyone doctor approches IUI's differently but my RE wants me to do the trigger shot because he doesnt want to miss ovulation. The sonogram will be done in the office between cycle days 11-13

Yeah, I remember my doc said something about a trigger shot, too last time I saw her. But at that point I didn't know anything about Clomid, IUIs and all that so, I had a lot of information to process and can't really remember everything she said.:wacko: Gonna have to clarify with her when I see her.


----------



## Lucinda7981

It's funny that you should say that it was a lot of info because the same happened to me. I emailed my RE and had him put it in writing n so now when I'm questioning the steps I look back at his email.


----------



## Oculi83

haha.. really? Hmm.. maybe I should get my doc to email me, too! lol! Well, at least now I know that it happens to other people, too. Haha! *phew*

I'm so excited about the 24.(though I probably shouldn't really raise my hopes and mentally prepare for another BFN!)! I hope they can give me the trigger shot soon after the u/s. The only thing I'm kinda concerned about is that the 24. is a Saturday. What if the 25. would be the ideal day for the trigger shot/IUI? They're closed on Sunday. :/


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> haha.. really? Hmm.. maybe I should get my doc to email me, too! lol! Well, at least now I know that it happens to other people, too. Haha! *phew*
> 
> I'm so excited about the 24.(though I probably shouldn't really raise my hopes and mentally prepare for another BFN!)! I hope they can give me the trigger shot soon after the u/s. The only thing I'm kinda concerned about is that the 24. is a Saturday. What if the 25. would be the ideal day for the trigger shot/IUI? They're closed on Sunday. :/

I was happy that when i went in for my consultation i was provided my doctors email as i know i would have questions based on all the info i was given that day. I can totally relate to your concern because if im calculating what my doctor said correctly then i should be having my ultrasound when they are closed for the thanksgiving 2 days.....also they are closed on weekends. I know that my clinic has a sister clinic in the city and they open on saturdays and sundays but that is a bit of a drive and also my dh is not going to want to cooperate and provide a sample in the office if i have to do IUI there. I def plan on asking the nurse and or doctor about the plan for me since they will be closed.


----------



## Oculi83

Oh no! But didn't you already get a fixed appointment for the ultrasound? So, they should know about this and advise you of what to do, right?

Are you serious? Arghhh... men!! lol! If you really happen to have your IUI at that other place I'm sure your dh would be able to jump over his own shadow and make this small "sacrifice" for you and that well-deserved BFP! Don't you think? :) I mean, it's not a whole lot of fun for us women either and yet, we're willing to do all that.
I'm quite lucky in that sense. My dh doesn't mind providing a sample at the clinic at all.


----------



## grace10209

No I did not get a bfp, but it was only my first round so Im hoping for this one coming up.

Praying we all get our bfp's soon! good luck with iui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anjanaa

Oculi83 said:


> anjanaa said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply!:flower:
> 
> Yup, I'll definitely do whatever she asks me to do. I guess she knows what she's doing. At least I hope so... haha.
> 
> I'm taking Clomid 50mg as well. Have you experienced any side effects?
> 
> Are they gonna give you a trigger shot as well?
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you didn't have any luck in your first try. I'll cross my fingers for you that this time you'll get your BFP!!
> 
> thanks for your wishes Oculi83:flower:
> Oct was my first month taking clomid 50mg. I had ultrasound yesterday for my next iui cycle and started clomid from yesterday (cd3).
> i came to know yesterday i have a very small cyst which is a common side effect of clomid. she asked me not to worry about it as its very small.
> 
> i didnt want to think about it as she said but browsed my life away about the clomid cyst and learnt its a common side effect of clomid and not to be worried unless size of it is big.
> 
> RE asked me to come on CD12 and get the ultrasound done and then decide to give ovidrel or not. (i assume triggershot meant ovidrel).
> 
> all the best for you too, hope this cycle works for both of us:thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## tackysmacky

Hi!
I recently did an IUI with Clomid cycle. Took Clomid days 3-7 of cycle. They didn't do any ultrasound monitoring for me, as I can use OPK's to determine when I am surging. Their policy is to come in for the IUI the day after the surge.

I soon learned that I actually surge the same day as I ovulate. Since Clomid made my schedule quite regular, for this 2nd IUI I just went in on the same day as the surge to make sure we had good timing for ovulation! But for me didn't do any ultrasounds or triggers!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Oh no! But didn't you already get a fixed appointment for the ultrasound? So, they should know about this and advise you of what to do, right?
> 
> Are you serious? Arghhh... men!! lol! If you really happen to have your IUI at that other place I'm sure your dh would be able to jump over his own shadow and make this small "sacrifice" for you and that well-deserved BFP! Don't you think? :) I mean, it's not a whole lot of fun for us women either and yet, we're willing to do all that.
> I'm quite lucky in that sense. My dh doesn't mind providing a sample at the clinic at all.

So at this moment im anxious waiting for further instructions as im to start my clomid and at that point i will ask what is the plan since they will be closed. As for DH......the reason we are seeing a RE is because hes dealing with issues with his manhood due to medications that he started last summer and thus it was one of the first things we discussed....he said as long as i can provide sample at home im okay with that. 
I'll keep you posted on my instructions when i speak to nurse or doctor.


----------



## Oculi83

grace10209 said:


> No I did not get a bfp, but it was only my first round so Im hoping for this one coming up.
> 
> Praying we all get our bfp's soon! good luck with iui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, me, too! Wishing all of us lots of baby dust!:flower:




anjanaa said:


> thanks for your wishes Oculi83:flower:
> Oct was my first month taking clomid 50mg. I had ultrasound yesterday for my next iui cycle and started clomid from yesterday (cd3).
> i came to know yesterday i have a very small cyst which is a common side effect of clomid. she asked me not to worry about it as its very small.
> 
> i didnt want to think about it as she said but browsed my life away about the clomid cyst and learnt its a common side effect of clomid and not to be worried unless size of it is big.
> 
> RE asked me to come on CD12 and get the ultrasound done and then decide to give ovidrel or not. (i assume triggershot meant ovidrel).
> 
> all the best for you too, hope this cycle works for both of us:thumbup:

Thanks!:flower: I hope so, too! 

I see. Do these cysts normally go away after some time? Or will they stay there forever? What did your doc say?

Hmm.. my doc never even mentioned the name of whatever product they'll give me to trigger ovulation. She just said something like she'll check my follicles on cd12 and then give me "the medication" (whatever that means) to help me ovulate. :shrug:




tackysmacky said:


> Hi!
> I recently did an IUI with Clomid cycle. Took Clomid days 3-7 of cycle. They didn't do any ultrasound monitoring for me, as I can use OPK's to determine when I am surging. Their policy is to come in for the IUI the day after the surge.
> 
> I soon learned that I actually surge the same day as I ovulate. Since Clomid made my schedule quite regular, for this 2nd IUI I just went in on the same day as the surge to make sure we had good timing for ovulation! But for me didn't do any ultrasounds or triggers!

Hi!

So when would you know if you were successful or not? . oh.. and after the IUI, do you have to go back for check-ups or just wait and see whether AF shows up or not?

I also noticed all of you ladies start taking Clomid on cd3. How come I have to start taking it on cd2?:shrug:



Lucinda7981 said:


> So at this moment im anxious waiting for further instructions as im to start my clomid and at that point i will ask what is the plan since they will be closed. As for DH......the reason we are seeing a RE is because hes dealing with issues with his manhood due to medications that he started last summer and thus it was one of the first things we discussed....he said as long as i can provide sample at home im okay with that.
> I'll keep you posted on my instructions when i speak to nurse or doctor.

Oh, ok. I see. Well, I hope you can get your IUI at the clinic closer to your home then.

Yes, please keep me posted. I'll do the same!:flower:


----------



## nik25

This is my 10th round of clomid. I had 3 months of 50mg on it from my ObGyn- I did ovulate but not conceive. Then she refered us to RE and we did 6 months of 100mg clomid with 3 IUIs I ovulated each month but didn't get my BFP;( I took a few mOnths off and now she let me take one last month of clomid 100 mg with IUI next week. My RE just has us come in the day after my lh surge. I dont have any monitoring. Good luck to us all!!! Praying hard


----------



## Oculi83

nik25 said:


> This is my 10th round of clomid. I had 3 months of 50mg on it from my ObGyn- I did ovulate but not conceive. Then she refered us to RE and we did 6 months of 100mg clomid with 3 IUIs I ovulated each month but didn't get my BFP;( I took a few mOnths off and now she let me take one last month of clomid 100 mg with IUI next week. My RE just has us come in the day after my lh surge. I dont have any monitoring. Good luck to us all!!! Praying hard

I'm sorry to hear you haven't had any luck yet. I wish you lots and lots of baby dust for this cycle!!

I wonder how come some of us get ultrasounds and trigger shots and others only use an OPK?

I've been told that it's better not to use OPKs when on Clomid because it sometimes seems to cause a false positive. :shrug: I'm not sure if this is true though.


----------



## Lucinda7981

[Oh, ok. I see. Well, I hope you can get your IUI at the clinic closer to your home then.

Yes, please keep me posted. I'll do the same!:flower:[/QUOTE]

Well i received a call from the nurse who told me to start Clomid last night and to go in for US next wed and to bring my Ovidrel(trigger shot) just in case.....im thinking the follies wont be ready as it will only be CD 10. I think they are having me come in Wed because Thurs is Thanksgiving and they are closed? So confused???


----------



## anjanaa

Oculi83 said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks!:flower: I hope so, too!
> 
> I see. Do these cysts normally go away after some time? Or will they stay there forever? What did your doc say?
> 
> Hmm.. my doc never even mentioned the name of whatever product they'll give me to trigger ovulation. She just said something like she'll check my follicles on cd12 and then give me "the medication" (whatever that means) to help me ovulate. :shrug:
> 
> Doc says they go away/dissappear after sometime depending on their size. smaller they are the faster they disappear.
> if its big then may be takes couple of cycles for them to disappear.
> she asked me not to worry about mine as its very small.
> 
> they might have given you the prescription for the trigger shot right? have they? they prescribed ovidrel for me last month which we got and didnt use it. this time On CD12 we will know if I have to take it or not.
> 
> I think both our procedures are pretty much the same except that trigger for you will be given by doc i think.
> 
> anyhoo, good luck for both of us. which cycleday are you in now? today is my cd5.Click to expand...


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Well i received a call from the nurse who told me to start Clomid last night and to go in for US next wed and to bring my Ovidrel(trigger shot) just in case.....im thinking the follies wont be ready as it will only be CD 10. I think they are having me come in Wed because Thurs is Thanksgiving and they are closed? So confused???

Yeah, I think so, too. They probably just want to play safe. Should your follicles be ready by cd10, they'll give you the trigger shot. If not, at least they know how big your follicles are and can advise you on when and where you need to go for your next ultrasound and/or IUI.

But if they give you the trigger shot on cd10, they'll have you come in for the IUI within the next 24-48 hours, right? So, if that's the case, does that mean you'll have to go to that other clinic for the IUI? What about your dh then? Do you think he can get himself to provide a sample at the clinic or will you just forgo the IUI and try naturally?




anjanaa said:


> Doc says they go away/dissappear after sometime depending on their size. smaller they are the faster they disappear.
> if its big then may be takes couple of cycles for them to disappear.
> she asked me not to worry about mine as its very small.
> 
> they might have given you the prescription for the trigger shot right? have they? they prescribed ovidrel for me last month which we got and didnt use it. this time On CD12 we will know if I have to take it or not.
> 
> I think both our procedures are pretty much the same except that trigger for you will be given by doc i think.
> 
> anyhoo, good luck for both of us. which cycleday are you in now? today is my cd5.

Oh ok. That's good to know. Thanks for explaining!:flower:

Nope, I didn't get any prescription. I think she'll give me the trigger shot herself once my follicles are big enough.:shrug:

Today is my cd4 and 3rd day on Clomid. Yeah, let's hope we all end up getting a BFP this time![-o&lt;

I told my dh to talk to his 'swimmers' and cheer them on once they're inside! haha:spermy: Who knows? Maybe it helps! lol!:blush:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Well i received a call from the nurse who told me to start Clomid last night and to go in for US next wed and to bring my Ovidrel(trigger shot) just in case.....im thinking the follies wont be ready as it will only be CD 10. I think they are having me come in Wed because Thurs is Thanksgiving and they are closed? So confused???
> 
> Yeah, I think so, too. They probably just want to play safe. Should your follicles be ready by cd10, they'll give you the trigger shot. If not, at least they know how big your follicles are and can advise you on when and where you need to go for your next ultrasound and/or IUI.
> 
> But if they give you the trigger shot on cd10, they'll have you come in for the IUI within the next 24-48 hours, right? So, if that's the case, does that mean you'll have to go to that other clinic for the IUI? What about your dh then? Do you think he can get himself to provide a sample at the clinic or will you just forgo the IUI and try naturally?
> 
> So yes I will be going in CD 10 and if they feel follies are ready then ill get trigger shot at the office and IUI will be done 24-48 hrs later. I guess if cd10 is too early they will have me return within 48 hrs and check again. I'm really hoping I'm able to go to my regular RE office because that will facilitate things with DH. If it turns out we have to travel to the other clinic then ill just have to prep him for that....will keep u posted! Btw 2 more days of clomid to go!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> So yes I will be going in CD 10 and if they feel follies are ready then ill get trigger shot at the office and IUI will be done 24-48 hrs later. I guess if cd10 is too early they will have me return within 48 hrs and check again. I'm really hoping I'm able to go to my regular RE office because that will facilitate things with DH. If it turns out we have to travel to the other clinic then ill just have to prep him for that....will keep u posted! Btw 2 more days of clomid to go!!!!

Well, I'll cross my fingers for you that you can go to your regular RE office for the IUI.:flower:

Just took my last clomid. Hope my ovaries will do a good job and produce at least one nice mature follicle by cd12 so that we can have the IUI done asap. I have to leave on a business trip on 29/11 so I really really hope we can get it done before then.[-o&lt;


----------



## nqhappy1

OK, so Clomid is for ovarian stimulation, i.e., to give you more follicles that would show up on the ultra-sound. It does not trigger ovulation. For that you need what is referred to as a "trigger" shot. Some reading on this can be found here. The trigger shot is a hormone that does indeed make ovulation happen, usually the next day. Clomid is the standard for IUI ovarian stimulation, but there are other options, including injectables, which require at home injections, are slightly more expensive, but also give somewhat higher success rates at inducing the production of multiple follicles. Hope that helps.

Good luck!


----------



## nik25

well ladies, I just got my smiley opk!!:)Heading in for IUI in the morning!! Our Clinic is about 3 hours away, so we will have to get up early... This will be our last IUI so I pray it works for us. Good luck to all you you all!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> So yes I will be going in CD 10 and if they feel follies are ready then ill get trigger shot at the office and IUI will be done 24-48 hrs later. I guess if cd10 is too early they will have me return within 48 hrs and check again. I'm really hoping I'm able to go to my regular RE office because that will facilitate things with DH. If it turns out we have to travel to the other clinic then ill just have to prep him for that....will keep u posted! Btw 2 more days of clomid to go!!!!
> 
> Well, I'll cross my fingers for you that you can go to your regular RE office for the IUI.:flower:
> 
> Just took my last clomid. Hope my ovaries will do a good job and produce at least one nice mature follicle by cd12 so that we can have the IUI done asap. I have to leave on a business trip on 29/11 so I really really hope we can get it done before then.[-o&lt;Click to expand...

I'm thinking if your having trigger shot then you should have IUI completed by the 29th....fingers crossed!


----------



## LaylaShawn

nik25 said:


> well ladies, I just got my smiley opk!!:)Heading in for IUI in the morning!! Our Clinic is about 3 hours away, so we will have to get up early... This will be our last IUI so I pray it works for us. Good luck to all you you all!

Safe travels. Praying for a successful cycle!!

:dust:


----------



## Oculi83

nqhappy1 said:


> OK, so Clomid is for ovarian stimulation, i.e., to give you more follicles that would show up on the ultra-sound. It does not trigger ovulation. For that you need what is referred to as a "trigger" shot. Some reading on this can be found here. The trigger shot is a hormone that does indeed make ovulation happen, usually the next day. Clomid is the standard for IUI ovarian stimulation, but there are other options, including injectables, which require at home injections, are slightly more expensive, but also give somewhat higher success rates at inducing the production of multiple follicles. Hope that helps.
> 
> Good luck!

Hi!:flower:

Thanks for the explanation! So, should Clomid not work for me, the next step would be injectables?



nik25 said:


> well ladies, I just got my smiley opk!!:)Heading in for IUI in the morning!! Our Clinic is about 3 hours away, so we will have to get up early... This will be our last IUI so I pray it works for us. Good luck to all you you all!

oooooooh.... so exciting!!!! GOOD LUCK!!!!!!:happydance:



Lucinda7981 said:


> I'm thinking if your having trigger shot then you should have IUI completed by the 29th....fingers crossed!

Thanks! I really really hope so!

Only a few more days until the u/s. Are you excited? I'm getting kinda nervous though I don't even know why.:dohh:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Well i think im more nervous than excited as im having HSG done tom and then going in on Wed to check on follies. Im just hoping that all goes well....can't beleive that this happening all so fast...i know the 2 ww is going to kill me!

What day is your CD12 ultrasound?


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Well i think im more nervous than excited as im having HSG done tom and then going in on Wed to check on follies. Im just hoping that all goes well....can't beleive that this happening all so fast...i know the 2 ww is going to kill me!
> 
> What day is your CD12 ultrasound?

Don't worry, I'm sure everything's gonna go well! :) :flower:

Yeah, the 2ww will be the worst part of it all! 

My cd12 ultrasound is on Saturday (11/24). So, my follies still have a few days to grow.
Btw.. today I've had a little bit of cramping on and off. Is that normal? Do you experience that, too? I wonder if that has anything to do with the clomid.:shrug:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Well i think im more nervous than excited as im having HSG done tom and then going in on Wed to check on follies. Im just hoping that all goes well....can't beleive that this happening all so fast...i know the 2 ww is going to kill me!
> 
> What day is your CD12 ultrasound?
> 
> Don't worry, I'm sure everything's gonna go well! :) :flower:
> 
> Yeah, the 2ww will be the worst part of it all!
> 
> My cd12 ultrasound is on Saturday (11/24). So, my follies still have a few days to grow.
> Btw.. today I've had a little bit of cramping on and off. Is that normal? Do you experience that, too? I wonder if that has anything to do with the clomid.:shrug:Click to expand...

Thanks im sure everything will work out....i kind of wish they would have given my follies a couple of more days to grow, but i guess they can take a peak on Wed and estimate how much longer they need if need be.
Can't say that ive had any cramping as of yet...last night i took my last Clomid. I think i have heard other ladies describing cramping but for me nothing except feeling tired after taking it.

Will keep you posted as the big day approaches!


----------



## nik25

When I had my HSG done my Dr told me that it would increase my chances the next month:) it didn't for me but I've heard of several women that got ther BFP the month after HSG. Good luck!! also it's not too bad but I took a few ibuprofen ( i had mild cramping) 
I always have cramping usually 2 days prior to ovulation. As for me: we just got home from our IUI and BD also just incase;) his count wasn't exactly what we were hoping for but out of 5.9 million it only takes one. Here goes the longest 2ww of my life!! If this doesn't work i think we are taking a break for a while. good i love you k everyone!!!


----------



## nik25

Oh and I have cramping from the clomid usually from cd5 until ovulation. And usually the few days before O im cramping more


----------



## Lucinda7981

nik25 said:


> When I had my HSG done my Dr told me that it would increase my chances the next month:) it didn't for me but I've heard of several women that got ther BFP the month after HSG. Good luck!! also it's not too bad but I took a few ibuprofen ( i had mild cramping)
> I always have cramping usually 2 days prior to ovulation. As for me: we just got home from our IUI and BD also just incase;) his count wasn't exactly what we were hoping for but out of 5.9 million it only takes one. Here goes the longest 2ww of my life!! If this doesn't work i think we are taking a break for a while. good i love you k everyone!!!

Best of luck on your 2 WW!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi,
Spoke too soon i'm experiencing mild cramping now ;9


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Thanks im sure everything will work out....i kind of wish they would have given my follies a couple of more days to grow, but i guess they can take a peak on Wed and estimate how much longer they need if need be.
> Can't say that ive had any cramping as of yet...last night i took my last Clomid. I think i have heard other ladies describing cramping but for me nothing except feeling tired after taking it.
> 
> Will keep you posted as the big day approaches!

Yes, keep me posted!:) I actually thought about having a HSG done, too. But I guess I'll give the clomid and IUI one or two tries first.
Like nik25, I also heard that getting an HSG done will increase the chances of pregnancy! :)
My mom told me that she and my dad tried for almost 3 years and she never got pregnant even though everything was fine with both of them. Then, her doc made her go for an HSG and that very month she finally conceived! :)

So, the HSG might do the trick for you, too!:happydance:




nik25 said:


> When I had my HSG done my Dr told me that it would increase my chances the next month:) it didn't for me but I've heard of several women that got ther BFP the month after HSG. Good luck!! also it's not too bad but I took a few ibuprofen ( i had mild cramping)
> I always have cramping usually 2 days prior to ovulation. As for me: we just got home from our IUI and BD also just incase;) his count wasn't exactly what we were hoping for but out of 5.9 million it only takes one. Here goes the longest 2ww of my life!! If this doesn't work i think we are taking a break for a while. good i love you k everyone!!!
> 
> Oh and I have cramping from the clomid usually from cd5 until ovulation. And usually the few days before O im cramping more

Yup, exactly! It only takes one!:)
I wish you lots of sticky baby dust!!!! Lucinda7981 and I will join you for the 2ww soon! 

Have you always had cramping before O or just when you took the clomid?



Lucinda7981 said:


> Oculi,
> Spoke too soon i'm experiencing mild cramping now ;9

Haha.. oh no. But at least we know that it's normal and nothing to be worried about as long as it's just mild cramping.:flower:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi,
Just wanted to give you an update......went in for my HSG and all is clear!!! It went better than i thought as it was like getting a pap, but taking a lil longer. Im happy that the test is over with and that i crossed that road. Now for the follie check and IUI!!!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Oculi,
> Just wanted to give you an update......went in for my HSG and all is clear!!! It went better than i thought as it was like getting a pap, but taking a lil longer. Im happy that the test is over with and that i crossed that road. Now for the follie check and IUI!!!

I'm glad everything went well! :) I always thought HSGs are quite painful but if it's just like getting a pap then that's awesome!

Let me know how your ultrasound went and what the doctor said about your follies and the IUI! I'm still hoping that you can go to your regular clinic for the IUI![-o&lt;


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi,
So i woke up super early and was at RE before 7 AM lol....but as i thought it was too early. I was told that the largest one was 12 and that someone would call me today with further instructions.....so now i wait to hear when i should return.


----------



## nik25

nik25 said:


> When I had my HSG done my Dr told me that it would increase my chances the next month:) it didn't for me but I've heard of several women that got ther BFP the month after HSG. Good luck!! also it's not too bad but I took a few ibuprofen ( i had mild cramping)
> I always have cramping usually 2 days prior to ovulation. As for me: we just got home from our IUI and BD also just incase;) his count wasn't exactly what we were hoping for but out of 5.9 million it only takes one. Here goes the longest 2ww of my life!! If this doesn't work i think we are taking a break for a while. good i love you k everyone!!!

Lol just realized my stupid auto correct changed my "good luck to everyone" to love you!!! Haha I bet you all thought I was a loon:) hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!!


----------



## nik25

Lucinda7981 said:


> Oculi,
> So i woke up super early and was at RE before 7 AM lol....but as i thought it was too early. I was told that the largest one was 12 and that someone would call me today with further instructions.....so now i wait to hear when i should return.

That's great!!!! Good luck!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Oculi,
> So i woke up super early and was at RE before 7 AM lol....but as i thought it was too early. I was told that the largest one was 12 and that someone would call me today with further instructions.....so now i wait to hear when i should return.

So, did they call you? Do you have to go for another ultrasound? 
Well, the positive thing about your follies not being quite ready yet is that your chances of having the IUI done at your regular clinic are much higher. :)

Btw.. do you know how big the follies gotta be in order for them to give us the trigger shot?? 



nik25 said:


> Lol just realized my stupid auto correct changed my "good luck to everyone" to love you!!! Haha I bet you all thought I was a loon:) hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!!

Haha.. nah.. we all felt very loved! ;-P hehe.. just kidding. Gotta love auto-correct! Lol!
Have a great Thanksgiving, too! :flower:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi,
I spoke to them this morning and was told that I would go in on Mon morning for another ultrasound; I am to bring my Ovidrel in case I'm ready. It depends on the dr as I've heard people trigger at 16-early 20's....I guess they want at least one mature one. So you are right; at least I get to have a chance at the IUI being at my regular office.
So when is your sono?


----------



## Oculi83

That's good! At least you can enjoy Thanksgiving and don't have to worry about having to drive all the way to the other clinic and I'm sure your dh is very 'thankful' ( ;) ), too for not having to produce the sample at the clinic. :)

My sono is tomorrow. If my follies are ready, I'll have to go in for the IUI on Monday. I'm so nervous. If my follies aren't ready by Monday then it's very unlikely that I can get the IUI done since I'll be away from 11/29 onwards. :(


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi, 
Yes I'm thankful that I can push this off until next week and yes DH is thankful about me going to my clinic.
Oh I'm really hoping your follies are ready tom!!! Is there the possibility of bd just in case follies are not ready?


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Oculi,
> Yes I'm thankful that I can push this off until next week and yes DH is thankful about me going to my clinic.
> Oh I'm really hoping your follies are ready tom!!! Is there the possibility of bd just in case follies are not ready?

Thanks!:flower: Well, if we can't get the IUI then yes, we'll just bd and hope for the best.:shrug:

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, quick update:
I've one follicle that's not quite mature yet on my right side and a mature one on my left side. Yayy! I'm now waiting to get my trigger shot and we'll be going in for the IUI on Monday!


Btw. they used 'Pregnyl' as a trigger shot.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi,
Yey!!!!! That's great that you have a follicle ready and are good to go for Monday!!!! I'm so happy everything worked out for you with the timing bc i know the 29th was around the corner.......wishing u lots of baby dust n let me know how it goes Mon. Ill be sure to update u as well on Mon when I go in for my sono.


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Oculi,
> Yey!!!!! That's great that you have a follicle ready and are good to go for Monday!!!! I'm so happy everything worked out for you with the timing bc i know the 29th was around the corner.......wishing u lots of baby dust n let me know how it goes Mon. Ill be sure to update u as well on Mon when I go in for my sono.

Thanks so much for the good wishes!!:D
I wish you lots and lots of baby dust, too! :dust: 
I was so happy when she said there's a mature follicle. She checked the right side first and the follicle there was only 14+ so, I was already starting to think that it's not gonna work out. Then she checked my left side and that one measured 19+!:happydance:

I think that Ovidrel is administered as a subcutaneous injection, right? That's better coz mine was intramuscular. IN MY BUTT! 8-[ Well, not exactly in the butt but the area between my butt and hip. lol! :blush: outch!

Yup, I'll definitely let you know how it goes on Monday and hope to hear good news from you, too! :) :flower:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Oculi,
> Yey!!!!! That's great that you have a follicle ready and are good to go for Monday!!!! I'm so happy everything worked out for you with the timing bc i know the 29th was around the corner.......wishing u lots of baby dust n let me know how it goes Mon. Ill be sure to update u as well on Mon when I go in for my sono.
> 
> Thanks so much for the good wishes!!:D
> I wish you lots and lots of baby dust, too! :dust:
> I was so happy when she said there's a mature follicle. She checked the right side first and the follicle there was only 14+ so, I was already starting to think that it's not gonna work out. Then she checked my left side and that one measured 19+!:happydance:
> 
> I think that Ovidrel is administered as a subcutaneous injection, right? That's better coz mine was intramuscular. IN MY BUTT! 8-[ Well, not exactly in the butt but the area between my butt and hip. lol! :blush: outch!
> 
> Yup, I'll definitely let you know how it goes on Monday and hope to hear good news from you, too! :) :flower:Click to expand...

Yes the injection is given under belly button area so I'm glad my doctor's office does it for me. That is a good follicle size n the smaller one has a chance to catch up as well ;) I'm hoping I too will have a good follicle size on Mon....fingers crossed


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Yes the injection is given under belly button area so I'm glad my doctor's office does it for me. That is a good follicle size n the smaller one has a chance to catch up as well ;) I'm hoping I too will have a good follicle size on Mon....fingers crossed

Yeah, I was glad, too that they did the injection for me. Don't think I could have gotten myself to inject it into a muscle myself. 

Are you gonna get one or two injections?

I'll cross my fingers for you on Monday! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Yes the injection is given under belly button area so I'm glad my doctor's office does it for me. That is a good follicle size n the smaller one has a chance to catch up as well ;) I'm hoping I too will have a good follicle size on Mon....fingers crossed
> 
> Yeah, I was glad, too that they did the injection for me. Don't think I could have gotten myself to inject it into a muscle myself.
> 
> Are you gonna get one or two injections?
> 
> I'll cross my fingers for you on Monday! :)Click to expand...

It's just one injection that I've had in my refrigerator ....I was given a prescription and told to keep the Ovidrel in the refrigerator until they tell me to bring it in. Thing is that at 6:30 am it's kind of hard to remember to take something out of the fridge :(
I put a reminder on my phone for the last follie check n so I'm hoping that works again ;)
Well tom is ur big day....nervous/excited!!!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> It's just one injection that I've had in my refrigerator ....I was given a prescription and told to keep the Ovidrel in the refrigerator until they tell me to bring it in. Thing is that at 6:30 am it's kind of hard to remember to take something out of the fridge :(
> I put a reminder on my phone for the last follie check n so I'm hoping that works again ;)
> Well tom is ur big day....nervous/excited!!!

Yeah, I'm glad I didn't have to bring anything with me. And yes, I think you better let your phone remind you. ;)

Dh just gave them the sample. Now waiting to collect it.

And arrrggghhh... I'm sick!!! Can you believe that? I got a cold! Started last night but didn't dare to take any medication. Feel so crappy! Why today of all days?!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi,
Yep the reminder has been set on my phone and bout to go to bed.
I too have felt like I was getting sick but all I've been doing is orange juice lol!
How exciting ur about to start ur 2 WW!!!!!! Lots of baby dust ur way!!!!
Will give u an update tom morning....to bed I go!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Oculi,
> Yep the reminder has been set on my phone and bout to go to bed.
> I too have felt like I was getting sick but all I've been doing is orange juice lol!
> How exciting ur about to start ur 2 WW!!!!!! Lots of baby dust ur way!!!!
> Will give u an update tom morning....to bed I go!

Am back from the IUI.
I still feel really crappy (sore throat, headache & I can't seem to stop blowing my nose!). :(

Got bad news for Dh's sperm count. After washing we were left with just 2 mil swimmers (pre-wash 28.8mil). Doc told me not to worry and that I still stand a good chance coz the motility is 96%.

We bd on Sat night as advised by our doc. Now I feel that this was a mistake. She gave dh some meds to increase his sperm count in case we're not successful this month; 
As for me, everything seems fine. Before the IUI she did an u/s to make sure I ovulated and I did in fact ovulate.
She also told me to take duphaston for the next 3 weeks. And if this cycle does not result in a pregnancy, I'll be going for an HSG the next cycle and will do another IUI the same month.

I'm trying to be positive but deep within I know It's unlikely that I'll conceive this month. :(
How did your u/s go?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Well I just woke up its 5:34 AM here n going to get ready for RE and work .....ill reply a full reply when I'm done....ps.....don't areas about DH's #'s as it only takes 1!


----------



## Lucinda7981

That's dont stress...Jesus that's what I get for typing in the dark lol


----------



## Oculi83

Lol! Thanks for the encouraging words.

Well, let's hope that one of those 2mil buddies will reach the egg and fertilize it. I just hope my fallopian tubes aren't blocked. Coz other than that everything seems to be fine with me. My uterine lining is great, too according to my doc. *sigh* I never knew it could be so difficult to conceive. 

Anyway, no choice but to wait and see and hope for the best. Hopefully you'll get to join me in the 2ww soon.:)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Lol! Thanks for the encouraging words.
> 
> Well, let's hope that one of those 2mil buddies will reach the egg and fertilize it. I just hope my fallopian tubes aren't blocked. Coz other than that everything seems to be fine with me. My uterine lining is great, too according to my doc. *sigh* I never knew it could be so difficult to conceive.
> 
> Anyway, no choice but to wait and see and hope for the best. Hopefully you'll get to join me in the 2ww soon.:)

Okay so im settled in at work....
Well fingers crossed for you im hoping that one of those lil guys will fertilize the egg and if for some reason it doesnt work this time at least you have a plan going forward...you'll get the HSG and he'll take meds to boost his numbers, etc... Its interesting to think about how many get pregnant accidentally but when you are trying nothing seems to work.

So about my sono...i was beyond dissapointed as the clinic was packed and i didnt meet with the nurse like last week; i met with my doctor who i love but being that it was packed he came in checked and left....:nope::growlmad: I mean all he said was you see that, its mature...turned over to a nurse and told her to give me the trigger shot. I mean is the lining okay, what size is the follicle, how many follicles, etc....Sorry about my ranting....tom am i will have the IUI, so lets see how that goes.....So i'll be 1 day behind you in the 2WW. Are you planning on testing out your trigger shot.....or are you waiting for 14dpiui to test?


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Okay so im settled in at work....
> Well fingers crossed for you im hoping that one of those lil guys will fertilize the egg and if for some reason it doesnt work this time at least you have a plan going forward...you'll get the HSG and he'll take meds to boost his numbers, etc... Its interesting to think about how many get pregnant accidentally but when you are trying nothing seems to work.
> 
> So about my sono...i was beyond dissapointed as the clinic was packed and i didnt meet with the nurse like last week; i met with my doctor who i love but being that it was packed he came in checked and left....:nope::growlmad: I mean all he said was you see that, its mature...turned over to a nurse and told her to give me the trigger shot. I mean is the lining okay, what size is the follicle, how many follicles, etc....Sorry about my ranting....tom am i will have the IUI, so lets see how that goes.....So i'll be 1 day behind you in the 2WW. Are you planning on testing out your trigger shot.....or are you waiting for 14dpiui to test?

Yeah, right? I know of so many women who got pregnant accidentally or just tried for one or two months and got their BFP! Of course I'm happy for them but at the same time It's also really frustrating for me to see friend after friend getting pregnant while I have such a hard time! :( oh well, I hope we both will get our BFP soon.

Yup, I think if it doesn't work this cycle then I'll be 'fine' with it and hope the HSG and meds for dh will do the trick for me, too.


About your Sono: Yayy for the mature follicle(s) and tomorrow's IUI! I'm so excited for you! :)
And wow.. I can't believe your doc treated you this way! My doc's office is always really packed, too. But at least she always took the time to explain everything to me.
Maybe you can ask him about the size and number of follicles tomorrow before the IUI?
Hope everything goes well.:) fingers crossed!

Hmm.. I think I'll wait for 14dpiui before I test. How about you?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yes i dont know whats up....hes always been so responsive. I feel like emailing to ask(hes always been really good at returning my emails) but i dont think hes going to remember how many and size from this am. So i think i'll wait until tom am and ask my questions before and during procedure.
As for the testing...dunno what i will do as im a bit of a control freak and i kind of want to know when the trigger is out of my system....i have plenty of Wondolfo test strips that i ordered from Amazon. I guess i will see what happens as the days post IUI go by.
Im really hoping DH's numbers are good as in his SA he had 72 mil, good morphology, but low motility (19%). MY RE states that several things could affect the low motility such as when was the last time we BD or that semen was released. So with that in mind i made sure that we bd over the weekend so that he has a fresh supply lol. Unfortunately my husband is on meds which have cause erectile dysfunction and might also be playing into the SA numbers, so i have to make sure he takes a "magical" pill so he he can produce the sample in the morning. I hope that this will all eventually work out


----------



## anjanaa

Hello Oculi and Lucinda:

How are you guys? all my best wishes to you Oculi in your 2ww and Lucinda, good luck with your IUI.:flower:

@ lucinda,I always heard that IUI works great with low motility so you have a pretty good chance there :)

@oculi, how was your IUI? how many matured follicles you had? Hope its works for both of us, fingers crossed. Are you taking any precautions during this 2ww? 

I'm officially in my 2ww too. Got my IUI done on sat and sunday.

I had 2 matured follicles and hopefully it works out this time. Sperm count was also ok this time, strangely it was 6mil postwash on first day (sat) and 39 mil on second day (sun) but not sure my ovulation was still open on sunday or not, hope it was.

so today is my dpiui1.


----------



## Lucinda7981

anjanaa said:


> Hello Oculi and Lucinda:
> 
> How are you guys? all my best wishes to you Oculi in your 2ww and Lucinda, good luck with your IUI.:flower:
> 
> @ lucinda,I always heard that IUI works great with low motility so you have a pretty good chance there :)
> 
> @oculi, how was your IUI? how many matured follicles you had? Hope its works for both of us, fingers crossed. Are you taking any precautions during this 2ww?
> 
> I'm officially in my 2ww too. Got my IUI done on sat and sunday.
> 
> I had 2 matured follicles and hopefully it works out this time. Sperm count was also ok this time, strangely it was 6mil postwash on first day (sat) and 39 mil on second day (sun) but not sure my ovulation was still open on sunday or not, hope it was.
> 
> so today is my dpiui1.

Goodluck on your 2WW and thanks for the best wishes....i really hope this works and still feeling a lil bummed that i dont know how many follies; I know that when i went 5 days ago the l"argest one" was 12 but dont know anything else. All i know is that RE pointed to one mature one on the screen and focused on that.....lets see what happens!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Yes i dont know whats up....hes always been so responsive. I feel like emailing to ask(hes always been really good at returning my emails) but i dont think hes going to remember how many and size from this am. So i think i'll wait until tom am and ask my questions before and during procedure.
> As for the testing...dunno what i will do as im a bit of a control freak and i kind of want to know when the trigger is out of my system....i have plenty of Wondolfo test strips that i ordered from Amazon. I guess i will see what happens as the days post IUI go by.
> Im really hoping DH's numbers are good as in his SA he had 72 mil, good morphology, but low motility (19%). MY RE states that several things could affect the low motility such as when was the last time we BD or that semen was released. So with that in mind i made sure that we bd over the weekend so that he has a fresh supply lol. Unfortunately my husband is on meds which have cause erectile dysfunction and might also be playing into the SA numbers, so i have to make sure he takes a "magical" pill so he he can produce the sample in the morning. I hope that this will all eventually work out


Yeah, definitely ask him all your questions when you see him for
the IUI. Maybe you also want to tell him that you were quite disappointed that he didn't even tell ya the size and numbers of your follicles!

Haha.. well, honestly, if I could get a hold of those really cheap tests here, I would definitely start testing earlier, too. But unfortunately, amazon etc. don't ship to this country for some reason. :(

No worries, I'm sure your dh will produce a great sample. :) I really really hope you'll get your BFP this time!!

Let me know when the IUI is over.:flower:


----------



## Oculi83

anjanaa said:


> Hello Oculi and Lucinda:
> 
> How are you guys? all my best wishes to you Oculi in your 2ww and Lucinda, good luck with your IUI.:flower:
> 
> @ lucinda,I always heard that IUI works great with low motility so you have a pretty good chance there :)
> 
> @oculi, how was your IUI? how many matured follicles you had? Hope its works for both of us, fingers crossed. Are you taking any precautions during this 2ww?
> 
> I'm officially in my 2ww too. Got my IUI done on sat and sunday.
> 
> I had 2 matured follicles and hopefully it works out this time. Sperm count was also ok this time, strangely it was 6mil postwash on first day (sat) and 39 mil on second day (sun) but not sure my ovulation was still open on sunday or not, hope it was.
> 
> so today is my dpiui1.

Hi there! :)

Thanks! Wishing you all the best, too and lots of sticky baby dust to all of us.

My IUI was ok. Was just like a pap. :) I had one mature follicle (19+) on one side and a smaller one on the other (14+). Only problem was my dh's low sperm count (2mil). He's now taking meds to improve his sperm quality for the next IUI should this one not work out. I've been given something called duphaston to take for the next 3 weeks. I'll also be going in for the HSG if this cycle doesn't result in a pregnancy. How about you? Are you taking any meds?

Good luck in your 2ww! When will you start testing?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Yes i dont know whats up....hes always been so responsive. I feel like emailing to ask(hes always been really good at returning my emails) but i dont think hes going to remember how many and size from this am. So i think i'll wait until tom am and ask my questions before and during procedure.
> As for the testing...dunno what i will do as im a bit of a control freak and i kind of want to know when the trigger is out of my system....i have plenty of Wondolfo test strips that i ordered from Amazon. I guess i will see what happens as the days post IUI go by.
> Im really hoping DH's numbers are good as in his SA he had 72 mil, good morphology, but low motility (19%). MY RE states that several things could affect the low motility such as when was the last time we BD or that semen was released. So with that in mind i made sure that we bd over the weekend so that he has a fresh supply lol. Unfortunately my husband is on meds which have cause erectile dysfunction and might also be playing into the SA numbers, so i have to make sure he takes a "magical" pill so he he can produce the sample in the morning. I hope that this will all eventually work out
> 
> 
> Yeah, definitely ask him all your questions when you see him for
> the IUI. Maybe you also want to tell him that you were quite disappointed that he didn't even tell ya the size and numbers of your follicles!
> 
> Haha.. well, honestly, if I could get a hold of those really cheap tests here, I would definitely start testing earlier, too. But unfortunately, amazon etc. don't ship to this country for some reason. :(
> 
> No worries, I'm sure your dh will produce a great sample. :) I really really hope you'll get your BFP this time!!
> 
> Let me know when the IUI is over.:flower:Click to expand...

Okay so im at work....first client just left (im a therapist) and let me tell you the morning ive had!!!! First things first...DH had the only hard time producing a sample and i thought i was going to have to cancel the IUI. I almost cried this morning when i saw that he tried and tried and tried and nothing! After about 45 minutes he finally gave me his sample and i finally made it to the clinic. So after waiting at the clinic and making myself late for work....the IUI was over with before i knew it. MY RE has a sore throat so i could barely hear him (i think im kinda of death to begin with)....i think he said the count was 35 million. Im really hoping this works because i dont know how many times i could count on DH to produce a sample on demand.....so now on to the 2WW. Last thing....RE tried to tell me what was going on and instructions afterwards but i could barely hear him and so all i hear was something about no AF and 2 Wks then test....:shrug:


----------



## nik25

So I got my progesterone level back today from 7dpo test and it was very low. She said I did ovulate but it's very low at 3.45 she said anything over 3 is considered ovulatory. I took clomid 100 mg so it should've been in the teens. Has Anyone ever had a BFP after their 7dpo level was very low?? Thanks!


----------



## anjanaa

Lucinda7981 said:


> Oculi83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Yes i dont know whats up....hes always been so responsive. I feel like emailing to ask(hes always been really good at returning my emails) but i dont think hes going to remember how many and size from this am. So i think i'll wait until tom am and ask my questions before and during procedure.
> As for the testing...dunno what i will do as im a bit of a control freak and i kind of want to know when the trigger is out of my system....i have plenty of Wondolfo test strips that i ordered from Amazon. I guess i will see what happens as the days post IUI go by.
> Im really hoping DH's numbers are good as in his SA he had 72 mil, good morphology, but low motility (19%). MY RE states that several things could affect the low motility such as when was the last time we BD or that semen was released. So with that in mind i made sure that we bd over the weekend so that he has a fresh supply lol. Unfortunately my husband is on meds which have cause erectile dysfunction and might also be playing into the SA numbers, so i have to make sure he takes a "magical" pill so he he can produce the sample in the morning. I hope that this will all eventually work out
> 
> 
> Yeah, definitely ask him all your questions when you see him for
> the IUI. Maybe you also want to tell him that you were quite disappointed that he didn't even tell ya the size and numbers of your follicles!
> 
> Haha.. well, honestly, if I could get a hold of those really cheap tests here, I would definitely start testing earlier, too. But unfortunately, amazon etc. don't ship to this country for some reason. :(
> 
> No worries, I'm sure your dh will produce a great sample. :) I really really hope you'll get your BFP this time!!
> 
> Let me know when the IUI is over.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Okay so im at work....first client just left (im a therapist) and let me tell you the morning ive had!!!! First things first...DH had the only hard time producing a sample and i thought i was going to have to cancel the IUI. I almost cried this morning when i saw that he tried and tried and tried and nothing! After about 45 minutes he finally gave me his sample and i finally made it to the clinic. So after waiting at the clinic and making myself late for work....the IUI was over with before i knew it. MY RE has a sore throat so i could barely hear him (i think im kinda of death to begin with)....i think he said the count was 35 million. Im really hoping this works because i dont know how many times i could count on DH to produce a sample on demand.....so now on to the 2WW. Last thing....RE tried to tell me what was going on and instructions afterwards but i could barely hear him and so all i hear was something about no AF and 2 Wks then test....:shrug:Click to expand...

Great!! IUI is done and you are officially in 2WW too, welcome :).
I think you heard whats needed from your doc , haha.Dont worry!! stay cool (which I know is hard this 2 weeks) and lets all wait for BFP's :)
My nurse (usually in the clinic I go, nurses does the IUI with the protocol given by RE) also says just that to come on certain date for beta testing.
and 35 mil is a good count too.
have you not experienced any pain with the IUI procedure. I heard samething from Oculi too. Kind of strange but it hurts me everytime they do(inserting the catheter).

sticky baby dust to all of us!


----------



## anjanaa

Oculi83 said:


> anjanaa said:
> 
> 
> Hello Oculi and Lucinda:
> 
> How are you guys? all my best wishes to you Oculi in your 2ww and Lucinda, good luck with your IUI.:flower:
> 
> @ lucinda,I always heard that IUI works great with low motility so you have a pretty good chance there :)
> 
> @oculi, how was your IUI? how many matured follicles you had? Hope its works for both of us, fingers crossed. Are you taking any precautions during this 2ww?
> 
> I'm officially in my 2ww too. Got my IUI done on sat and sunday.
> 
> I had 2 matured follicles and hopefully it works out this time. Sperm count was also ok this time, strangely it was 6mil postwash on first day (sat) and 39 mil on second day (sun) but not sure my ovulation was still open on sunday or not, hope it was.
> 
> so today is my dpiui1.
> 
> Hi there! :)
> 
> Thanks! Wishing you all the best, too and lots of sticky baby dust to all of us.
> 
> My IUI was ok. Was just like a pap. :) I had one mature follicle (19+) on one side and a smaller one on the other (14+). Only problem was my dh's low sperm count (2mil). He's now taking meds to improve his sperm quality for the next IUI should this one not work out. I've been given something called duphaston to take for the next 3 weeks. I'll also be going in for the HSG if this cycle doesn't result in a pregnancy. How about you? Are you taking any meds?
> 
> Good luck in your 2ww! When will you start testing?Click to expand...

Hello Oculi:

Good to hear that you had smooth IUI. mine wasnt that smooth, I was holding my DH and was little jumpy as if I'm delivering a baby :). Nurse was patient and did well and left a note to the other nurse who was suppose to do next day that I'm having pain while doing it.
Nurse on sunday (2nd day of IUI), did very smoothly knowing my condition. I was very embarassed!
dont worry about the count, all we need is one egg and one sperm.we have the same issue (6 mil on first day), but I'm just waiting all my fingers and toes crossed. I'm keeping myself positive thinking that what will be my course of action once I get BFP...haha. Work is keeping me busy too so thats helping me not to get obsessed with the wait time.

what is duphaston for? I havent heard of it. I'm not taking any meds, just took clomid during CD3-CD7. That gave me headache all 4 days...man I just hated those days. 

I heard HSG will improve conceiving chances a lot, so definetly a good step.
I had my HSG in sep before we started with infertility procedures.

Our RE recommended IVF ICSI for us but again both RE and us agreed on trying IUI before we go IVF route. Hoping this cycle works for all of us.:flower:


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Okay so im at work....first client just left (im a therapist) and let me tell you the morning ive had!!!! First things first...DH had the only hard time producing a sample and i thought i was going to have to cancel the IUI. I almost cried this morning when i saw that he tried and tried and tried and nothing! After about 45 minutes he finally gave me his sample and i finally made it to the clinic. So after waiting at the clinic and making myself late for work....the IUI was over with before i knew it. MY RE has a sore throat so i could barely hear him (i think im kinda of death to begin with)....i think he said the count was 35 million. Im really hoping this works because i dont know how many times i could count on DH to produce a sample on demand.....so now on to the 2WW. Last thing....RE tried to tell me what was going on and instructions afterwards but i could barely hear him and so all i hear was something about no AF and 2 Wks then test....:shrug:


I'm sorry to hear your dh had such a hard time producing a sample but I'm glad everything worked out eventually.
And 35 mil is a great number. That's 33 mil more than what we got! Plus, you had the HSG so I would say your chances are pretty good! :D

I guess what your doc said is that you can start testing 2 weeks later if AF hasn't shown her ugly face by then. :)

I'll be leaving for a one-week-trip tonight. Hopefully I'll have internet access at the hotel! It may sound stupid but you ladies really help me cope with everything and it just feels good to be able to share all of this with you guys. So, thanks so much for everything!!:flower:



nik25 said:


> So I got my progesterone level back today from 7dpo test and it was very low. She said I did ovulate but it's very low at 3.45 she said anything over 3 is considered ovulatory. I took clomid 100 mg so it should've been in the teens. Has Anyone ever had a BFP after their 7dpo level was very low?? Thanks!

Hmm.. I'm afraid I can't really help with that but do you always have low progesterone levels? Has your doc considered giving you meds to increase your progesterone levels post ovulation?



anjanaa said:


> Hello Oculi
> 
> Good to hear tha you had smooth IUI. mine wasnt that smooth, I was holding my DH and was little jumpy as if I'm delivering a baby :). Nurse was patient and did well and left a note to the other nurse who was suppose to do next day that I'm having pain while doing it.
> Nurse on sunday (2nd day of IUI), did very smoothly knowing my condition. I was very embarassed!
> dont worry about the count, all we need is one egg and one sperm.we have the same issue (6 mil on first day), but I'm just waiting all my fingers and toes crossed. I'm keeping myself positive thinking that what will be my course of action once I get BFP...haha. Work is keeping me busy too so thats helping me not to get obsessed with the wait time.
> 
> what is duphaston for? I havent heard of it. I'm not taking any meds, just took clomid during CD3-CD7. That gave me headache all 4 days...man I just hated those days.
> 
> I heard HSG will improve conceiving chances a lot, so definetly a good step.
> I had my HSG in sep before we started with infertility procedures.
> 
> Our RE recommended IVF ICSI for us but again both RE and us agreed on trying IUI before we go IVF route. Hoping this cycle works for all of us.:flower:

No reason to be embarrassed. Everyone experiences things differently and the nurses know that.;)

Yeah, I'm trying to distract myself, too and not worry too much about the outcome of this IUI. I'll just wait and see.

Duphaston is basically a synthetic form of progesterone. It's supposed to help sustain a pregnancy should it occur. 

How was the HSG experience for you? I know Lucinda said It's not that bad. But I've also read that a lot of women experience a lot of pain during the HSG.

I wish you all the best!! Stay positive!:flower:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi, 
I will definately miss you as I look forward to this board everyday and it def helps with my sanity. I know that these 2 wks are going to be torture. Thanks for the encouraging words and even if the HSG does not improve our chances with this IUI, I'm glad it's over with and it was normal so we can rule out any problems in that area. 
Yest....the night post IUI I had terrible cramping on one side....hoping that's not true for the rest of the 2 wks ;)
Hoping there is Internet access....here in New York I have my iPhone so when I travel I take it with me even if I have to pay for international rates....so when comp is not an option I type on this...my phone! I have a laptop n gave become too lazy at times to use it.


----------



## Lucinda7981

nik25 said:


> So I got my progesterone level back today from 7dpo test and it was very low. She said I did ovulate but it's very low at 3.45 she said anything over 3 is considered ovulatory. I took clomid 100 mg so it should've been in the teens. Has Anyone ever had a BFP after their 7dpo level was very low?? Thanks!

I'm sorry don't know anything about levels.....:(


----------



## Lucinda7981

anjana, Thanks for the encouragement ;) no I didn't experience any pain at the IUI procedure just discomfort initially when he inserted the speculum and asked me to shift a little and he moved the speculum around a bit....other than that it was over before I knew it n he talked about what he was doing while doing it but most of it was hard to hear lol!
Only pain I had was last night as I had cramping on one side.


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Oculi,
> I will definately miss you as I look forward to this board everyday and it def helps with my sanity. I know that these 2 wks are going to be torture. Thanks for the encouraging words and even if the HSG does not improve our chances with this IUI, I'm glad it's over with and it was normal so we can rule out any problems in that area.
> Yest....the night post IUI I had terrible cramping on one side....hoping that's not true for the rest of the 2 wks ;)
> Hoping there is Internet access....here in New York I have my iPhone so when I travel I take it with me even if I have to pay for international rates....so when comp is not an option I type on this...my phone! I have a laptop n gave become too lazy at times to use it.

Wohoo! I've got internet access! :)
Yeah, I use my phone, too but if I'm overseas my dh won't be too happy if I incur additional costs. So, luckily they've got WiFi! :D

How's it going with your cramping? Did it get better? I've only had some very mild cramps and twinges here and there.

I think it helps women psychologically to some extend to know that their fallopian tubes are open and functioning. So, if I don't get a BFP this cycle, I'll kinda look forward to the HSG. Just to get a peace of mind.

How's your dh? Was he happy with the numbers? :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi,
Yay for Wifi!!!!! I'm so happy to know that your able to log on....he he been checking!!! I can totally understand about incurring additional costs.... 
Yes the cramping went away...just occasional "something"...twinges perhaps? I've just felt soooooo tired since starting the Clomid so that has been what im continuing to struggle with. Also since its the holidays i've gotten repeated invitations by my girlfriends to go out to dinner and such, but i already know that means having a couple of drinks. I have not shared with friends this process so i dont think they will understand why i have given both caffine and alcohol up.
Yes you are right...HSG gives peace of mind to know that everything is good in that area and that is not the cause of not getting pregnant.
About DH....he kept bugging me about the numbers...you know; asking over and over about his numbers.


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Oculi,
> Yay for Wifi!!!!! I'm so happy to know that your able to log on....he he been checking!!! I can totally understand about incurring additional costs....
> Yes the cramping went away...just occasional "something"...twinges perhaps? I've just felt soooooo tired since starting the Clomid so that has been what im continuing to struggle with. Also since its the holidays i've gotten repeated invitations by my girlfriends to go out to dinner and such, but i already know that means having a couple of drinks. I have not shared with friends this process so i dont think they will understand why i have given both caffine and alcohol up.
> Yes you are right...HSG gives peace of mind to know that everything is good in that area and that is not the cause of not getting pregnant.
> About DH....he kept bugging me about the numbers...you know; asking over and over about his numbers.

I'm glad to hear the cramping went away. :)
Really? I didn't experience any side effects from Clomid. But the Duphaston gives me headaches and makes me sleepy, too. :(

Trust me, I know exactly how you feel! I haven't told anyone about this whole thing. Didn't even tell ppl that we're TTC. I just thought that if for some reason I won't get pregnant within a few months of trying, at least I won't have to explain to everyone what's happening and why I'm not pregnant yet etc. I think it just takes a lot of pressure off me. Except for my MIL! I should probably tell her that we're TTC just to get her off my back! My SIL recently gave birth (we're about the same age) and now, all the focus is on me and thus,she keeps on asking me over and over again when I'm gonna have a baby and that I shouldn't wait for too long!:dohh:

And yeah, I stopped drinking anything containing alcohol or caffeine, too. So last night at a business dinner I was literally the only one to not drink any wine or beer whatsoever. And everyone was like how come you dont want any wine?? So annoying! I just told them that I've a cold and that I took meds for that and I can't take any alcohol because of that.;)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi,
Well I hope this IUI gives u a BFP so u can def tell your MIL something n get her off ur back!!!!
Good for you n ur quick comeback ....that was def a good excuse as to why u weren't drinking!!!! I've just been staying home so I don't have to lie to any friends or family. The caffine thing has been hard cause I occasionally crave lattes.....especially from Starbucks :( For now I've started testing out my trigger shot because I want to know how long it stays in my system. So besides being tired I feel 100% the same . BTW why are u taking that other medication?


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Oculi,
> Well I hope this IUI gives u a BFP so u can def tell your MIL something n get her off ur back!!!!
> Good for you n ur quick comeback ....that was def a good excuse as to why u weren't drinking!!!! I've just been staying home so I don't have to lie to any friends or family. The caffine thing has been hard cause I occasionally crave lattes.....especially from Starbucks :( For now I've started testing out my trigger shot because I want to know how long it stays in my system. So besides being tired I feel 100% the same . BTW why are u taking that other medication?

Yeah, It's just really annoying and frustrating for me coz she keeps on telling me not to wait for too long blah blah blah. I mean, it's not like I wait on purpose! But of course I can't tell her that.:dohh:

Well, just remind yourself that you might get a BFP in return for not giving in to your craving! Alternatively, just drink a hot chocolate. Chocolate always helps! Haha

If I could, I'd test out my trigger shot as well coz I, too wonder how long it stays in our system. Let me know once there's a change in your test, ok? :)

To be honest, I'm not very sure as to why I have to take the meds. On the day of the IUI I was so sick that I just wanted to get it over and done with and go back home to sleep. So I didn't even bother asking. :blush:
As far as I know it's supposed to prevent early miscarriage and thicken the uterine lining to make it as comfortable as possible for the potentially fertilized egg.:shrug:

Btw.. today I've had some pretty bad cramping. But only for about an hour or so. Then I suddenly had a lot of discharge. At first, I thought I must have either somehow peed my pants or my af has started! I even checked my jeans to see if It's wet. Sorry if it's TMI.:blush: it was so weird! Made me feel really uncomfortable. Wonder if it's because of the meds. :shrug:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yes I've started drinking hot chocolate n such lol. As far as my trigger I noticed that the line was lighter compared to 2 days post trigger; today is 4 days post trigger for me. As for your meds it sounds like a good thing to b on ;)
And no worries....it's not too much info! Hummmmm I wonder what that was about???? As for myself there isn't much going on with me as far as symptoms....just happy that soon I will know if the IUI was successful or not.


----------



## anjanaa

Oculi83 said:


> No reason to be embarrassed. Everyone experiences things differently and the nurses know that.;)
> 
> Yeah, I'm trying to distract myself, too and not worry too much about the outcome of this IUI. I'll just wait and see.
> 
> Duphaston is basically a synthetic form of progesterone. It's supposed to help sustain a pregnancy should it occur.
> 
> How was the HSG experience for you? I know Lucinda said It's not that bad. But I've also read that a lot of women experience a lot of pain during the HSG.
> 
> I wish you all the best!! Stay positive!:flower:

No need to worry about HSG test at all. My anticipation killed me than the actual procedure. It was painful but it will be done in no time. Actual procedure will be 5mins max but the prep time of undressing, dressingup will take 15-20 mins.
You usually bleed after procedure for few hours (even after procedure too) and will have some cramping thats all.

I had cramping and some back ache but was ok in a day.I did it on friday,rested on sat and was ok later. so all the best for your HSG not to worry at all you will be fine. If you feel its going to hurt, take 2 advils half an hour before procedure.

I remember I was also prescribed antibiotics for 3 days before procedure not to have any scaring to fallopian tubes. ask about it to Dr.


----------



## anjanaa

Hello ladies:

How are you all doing? Any noticeable symptoms so far? It's my dpiui5 and absolutely feeling nothing except I had some cramping yesterday!

I should really give that to both of you for giving up on caffeine! I try but I need to have in the morning to keep me awake at work:coffee:, you both motivated me to quit lets see how I will do:)

Sticky dust to you ladies!!


----------



## nik25

Hello ladies im now 11dpiui and having major back ache, acne, and pretty bad cramping w/ gas. Im not sure if these are good signs or not since I've never had a BFP before.


----------



## Lucinda7981

anjanaa said:


> Hello ladies:
> 
> How are you all doing? Any noticeable symptoms so far? It's my dpiui5 and absolutely feeling nothing except I had some cramping yesterday!
> 
> I should really give that to both of you for giving up on caffeine! I try but I need to have in the morning to keep me awake at work:coffee:, you both motivated me to quit lets see how I will do:)
> 
> Sticky dust to you ladies!!

So I beleive u and Oculi had ur IUI the same day n I'm one day behind u 2......so for me today it's 4 days past my IUI and no major symptoms here....I've just been testing out my trigger because I want to know when it's gone!
Yeah the caffine thing is hard especially when I was never a junkie but to not have it at all....no lattes, now that is hard!!! When I'm pregnant n give birth I think I will have someone run n get me one n bring it to the hospital!!!!
So back to the testing out my trigger....it's just about gone now at 5 days after it!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

nik25 said:


> Hello ladies im now 11dpiui and having major back ache, acne, and pretty bad cramping w/ gas. Im not sure if these are good signs or not since I've never had a BFP before.

Don't know about ur symptoms as they are both symptoms of pregnancy and AF .....when do you test and or bloodwork?


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Yes I've started drinking hot chocolate n such lol. As far as my trigger I noticed that the line was lighter compared to 2 days post trigger; today is 4 days post trigger for me. As for your meds it sounds like a good thing to b on ;)
> And no worries....it's not too much info! Hummmmm I wonder what that was about???? As for myself there isn't much going on with me as far as symptoms....just happy that soon I will know if the IUI was successful or not.

lol! Yeah, sounds good but I'm sure it comes with a whole list of side effects, too..!

wow.. so it actually doesn't stay in the system for very long. Thought it would stay there for at least a week.

I don't know if I have to worry about that discharge or not. Today, I had a lot of it, too.:shrug::shy:

Will you test before 14dpiui or will you wait?



anjanaa said:


> No need to worry about HSG test at all. My anticipation killed me than the actual procedure. It was painful but it will be done in no time. Actual procedure will be 5mins max but the prep time of undressing, dressingup will take 15-20 mins.
> You usually bleed after procedure for few hours (even after procedure too) and will have some cramping thats all.
> 
> I had cramping and some back ache but was ok in a day.I did it on friday,rested on sat and was ok later. so all the best for your HSG not to worry at all you will be fine. If you feel its going to hurt, take 2 advils half an hour before procedure.
> 
> I remember I was also prescribed antibiotics for 3 days before procedure not to have any scaring to fallopian tubes. ask about it to Dr.

Thanks for the info. My doc actually did tell me to take painkillers before the procedure. That's why I was like:shock: and was wondering if it really is that bad. But I guess every woman experiences it differently.:shrug:

Your doc prescribed you antibiotics BEFORE the procedure? How come I didn't get any? Or maybe I'll only get it once I'm sure that this IUI was not successful.



anjanaa said:


> Hello ladies:
> 
> How are you all doing? Any noticeable symptoms so far? It's my dpiui5 and absolutely feeling nothing except I had some cramping yesterday!
> 
> I should really give that to both of you for giving up on caffeine! I try but I need to have in the morning to keep me awake at work:coffee:, you both motivated me to quit lets see how I will do:)
> 
> Sticky dust to you ladies!!

Today is my 5dpiui as well. As for me, I don't have any major symptoms yet. Yesterday I had pretty bad cramps which lasted for about an hour. Ever since then I have a lot of discharge. Don't know what that is all about though...!:shrug: Did you notice any change in your discharge?

haha.. kudos to you! You can do it!!:D :happydance:



nik25 said:


> Hello ladies im now 11dpiui and having major back ache, acne, and pretty bad cramping w/ gas. Im not sure if these are good signs or not since I've never had a BFP before.

Hmm.. I find it very hard to distinguish between pregnancy signs and PMS. But since you're already 11dpiui you only have 3 more days to go before you can test!:) So, you'll find out very soon! :flower: I wish you lots of baby dust and sincerely hope you'll get your BFP!! :D


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi I plan on testing before 14dpIUI....will be looking at starting on day 10pIUI. As for the trigger everyone is different and I've read it being out of people's systems anywhere from 6dp trigger....so for me tom will be 6dp trigger and I'm guessing it will be gone by tom or Mon as it was barely visible today at 5dptrigger.
Nothing else with symptoms for me...


----------



## Oculi83

I see.

I wonder how long the egg takes to reach the uterus. Coz some say that testing before 14dpiui is unlikely to result in a BFP even though you might actually be pregnant (because the HCG levels might not be high enough yet for the test to detect).
I think I'll wait until 14dpiui before I test. I really hope we both don't have to see another BFN.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> I see.
> 
> I wonder how long the egg takes to reach the uterus. Coz some say that testing before 14dpiui is unlikely to result in a BFP even though you might actually be pregnant (because the HCG levels might not be high enough yet for the test to detect).
> I think I'll wait until 14dpiui before I test. I really hope we both don't have to see another BFN.

Don't really know about the timing but obviously 14dpiui is ideal. So any other symptoms with u?


----------



## Oculi83

Nope, no symptoms so far. Also don't know what to consider a symptom or side effect of the meds I'm taking. :shrug:
I gotta take the duphaston for 3 weeks in total. I don't even know if I have to stop taking the meds when af starts or not. Or maybe it'll delay my af since it's progesterone. Hmm.. Should probably write to my doc.

How about you? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Nothing much on this end just like abdominal pain but not cramps...dont know if that makes sense. As of this morning the trigger was gone so i wont test again till 10dpiui....will keep you posted


----------



## anjanaa

[/QUOTE]

So I beleive u and Oculi had ur IUI the same day n I'm one day behind u 2......so for me today it's 4 days past my IUI and no major symptoms here....I've just been testing out my trigger because I want to know when it's gone!
Yeah the caffine thing is hard especially when I was never a junkie but to not have it at all....no lattes, now that is hard!!! When I'm pregnant n give birth I think I will have someone run n get me one n bring it to the hospital!!!!
So back to the testing out my trigger....it's just about gone now at 5 days after it!!![/QUOTE]

yes, today is dpiui8, 4 more days and we will know the result.I'm excited and alos feeling anxious at the same time.Hope to get BFP's for all of us this time.

haha, You definetly deserve a latte after you give birth :flower:

How is everything going on with you? any symptoms? good that your trigger shot is all gone. Do you want to test that early? (10dpiui).i cant stop myself too but I will wait until dpiui12.

good luck!


----------



## anjanaa

Oculi83 said:


> Thanks for the info. My doc actually did tell me to take painkillers before the procedure. That's why I was like:shock: and was wondering if it really is that bad. But I guess every woman experiences it differently.:shrug:

Your doc prescribed you antibiotics BEFORE the procedure? How come I didn't get any? Or maybe I'll only get it once I'm sure that this IUI was not successful.[/QUOTE]

yes, some people dont even feel it and some have cramping for long time. I had cramping for a day but was fine. Dont worry about it, not sure if it helps but I was envisioning my future baby and was breathing in and out saying 'its all for the baby' haha... it helped :)



Oculi83 said:


> Today is my 5dpiui as well. As for me, I don't have any major symptoms yet. Yesterday I had pretty bad cramps which lasted for about an hour. Ever since then I have a lot of discharge. Don't know what that is all about though...!:shrug: Did you notice any change in your discharge?
> 
> haha.. kudos to you! You can do it!!:D :happydance:

yup today is 8dpiui,no symptoms except I had AF like cramping yesterday and for a sec I thought my af is going to arrive, but realised its too early for af or BFP (CD22). anyways releived a bit. I'm waiting for the result at the same time scared to know the result. you know the type of feeling you get when you are seeing your grades in college?

no other symptoms, 4 more days, we will know!

good luck!


----------



## Lucinda7981

So ladies,
I've noticed the feeling of being wet ....aka discharge for the past two days and feeling bloated today. I also feel sore boobs....and the wait continues.


----------



## Oculi83

Anjanaa: well, I guess I'll find out soon. At least I'm mentally prepared if it's painful.
And yeah, I know what you mean. I can't wait to test but at the same time I'm scared I'm gonna get disappointed again. Then again, I sort of expect a BFN coz the odds seem to be kind of against me this cycle. Oh well, at least I'll have the HSG to look forward to. ;)


Lucinda: ooooooooh... I hope these are preggy signs! :D


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi,
Trying not to look into the symptoms as this could all be related to the clomid or the ovidrel....today i woke up feeling cramps like the ones i feel when AF is coming....so i'll start testing Friday (10dpo) and see what happens; if it didnt work this time around then i look forward to speaking to RE and see whats next.


----------



## anjanaa

Lucinda7981 said:


> Oculi,
> Trying not to look into the symptoms as this could all be related to the clomid or the ovidrel....today i woke up feeling cramps like the ones i feel when AF is coming....so i'll start testing Friday (10dpo) and see what happens; if it didnt work this time around then i look forward to speaking to RE and see whats next.

Hello Lucinda,

Does Clomid stay in our body this long? I thought only trigger shots stay in your body for longer and give all these symptoms.

anyways how you both doing? any more symptoms. 
@Oculi, are you planning to test earlier?

In my case, i did get severe cramping last night (9dpiui) to the point I just couldnt getup and today I'm fine except this morning I felt my breasts being really heavy.

Not sure whatever it means... anyways 2 more days i will know if its af or BFP!

good luck girls, and sticky dust to all of us!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Oculi,
> Trying not to look into the symptoms as this could all be related to the clomid or the ovidrel....today i woke up feeling cramps like the ones i feel when AF is coming....so i'll start testing Friday (10dpo) and see what happens; if it didnt work this time around then i look forward to speaking to RE and see whats next.

I think both the Clomid and Ovidrel should be out of your system by now. So, it might or might not be related to the meds.
Good luck to you on Friday. I really hope you'll get your BFP. :)


----------



## Oculi83

anjanaa said:


> @Oculi, are you planning to test earlier?
> 
> In my case, i did get severe cramping last night (9dpiui) to the point I just couldnt getup and today I'm fine except this morning I felt my breasts being really heavy.
> 
> Not sure whatever it means... anyways 2 more days i will know if its af or BFP!
> 
> good luck girls, and sticky dust to all of us!

I don't think I'll test earlier. Tests here are really expensive and unfortunately they don't sell those really cheap ones anywhere. And Amazon doesnt ship to this country. :( So, I don't want to waste money since I know that chances are very slim for me to get a BFP this cycle anyway.

Plus, I don't have any symptoms whatsoever except for the discharge (which I think is related to the Duphaston), a bit heavier breasts (which I always get before af) and a bit of twinging here and there.:shrug:

I'm sorry to hear you had such bad cramping but I hope it was for a good reason! ;)

Anyway, I'll know for sure on Monday.;) Let me know when you girls test and if you have any more symptoms.

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## Lucinda7981

anjanaa said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Oculi,
> Trying not to look into the symptoms as this could all be related to the clomid or the ovidrel....today i woke up feeling cramps like the ones i feel when AF is coming....so i'll start testing Friday (10dpo) and see what happens; if it didnt work this time around then i look forward to speaking to RE and see whats next.
> 
> Hello Lucinda,
> 
> Does Clomid stay in our body this long? I thought only trigger shots stay in your body for longer and give all these symptoms.
> 
> anyways how you both doing? any more symptoms.
> @Oculi, are you planning to test earlier?
> 
> In my case, i did get severe cramping last night (9dpiui) to the point I just couldnt getup and today I'm fine except this morning I felt my breasts being really heavy.
> 
> Not sure whatever it means... anyways 2 more days i will know if its af or BFP!
> 
> good luck girls, and sticky dust to all of us!Click to expand...

Honestly, I think clomid and Ovidrel are out of the system but I don't want to read too much into my symptoms is all. I have been okay no severe cramping today, just sore boobs and feeling bloated. Just wanting to know if the IUI worked so that I can move on to the next step. Please keep us posted of ur results!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Oculi,
> Trying not to look into the symptoms as this could all be related to the clomid or the ovidrel....today i woke up feeling cramps like the ones i feel when AF is coming....so i'll start testing Friday (10dpo) and see what happens; if it didnt work this time around then i look forward to speaking to RE and see whats next.
> 
> I think both the Clomid and Ovidrel should be out of your system by now. So, it might or might not be related to the meds.
> Good luck to you on Friday. I really hope you'll get your BFP. :)Click to expand...

Thank you and Goodluck to you as well...I'm excited that this wait is almost over!!


----------



## Oculi83

Thanks! :)

Today I felt some really sharp stabbing pains in the area of my uterus. But they only lasted a second or probably even less than that. Has any of you ladies experienced that, too??? 
Anyways, not gonna read too much into it. It's probably just the meds or my body playing mind games with me as usual.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Thanks! :)
> 
> Today I felt some really sharp stabbing pains in the area of my uterus. But they only lasted a second or probably even less than that. Has any of you ladies experienced that, too???
> Anyways, not gonna read too much into it. It's probably just the meds or my body playing mind games with me as usual.

Ive felt that too but like you i dont want to read into it!!!


----------



## anjanaa

no more symptoms for me, except breasts feeling heavy, i actually thought I will be getting af yesterday but its just CD26 which is too early for af.

anyways 2 more days, will know about it. stay storng and positive girls!!

will be testing on 12DPIUI, which is tomorrow if af doesnt appear

all the best for all of us.


----------



## Oculi83

Oh man! I just met up with a friend. And guess what she told me! She's pregnant. Accidentally! She said she cried when she found out she was pregnant but now she's looking forward to it and is very happy about it. 

I'm happy for her and put on a smile for her but inside I was screaming! I know It's not nice of me to say that but It's just so frustrating for me to see one friend after the other getting pregnant and here I am still waiting for my turn! .:(

Sorry about the rant but just had to let it out.


----------



## NurseJaime

Hi ladies! In new to this thread! I have a question! I'm just starting fertility drugs in 3 weeks. Has anyone heard of taking clomid and femera together? My dr wants to do that for a few months then move to IUI.


----------



## Oculi83

NurseJaime said:


> Hi ladies! In new to this thread! I have a question! I'm just starting fertility drugs in 3 weeks. Has anyone heard of taking clomid and femera together? My dr wants to do that for a few months then move to IUI.

Hi there! :flower:

I don't take Femera so can't really say much about that.:shrug:
What exactly is it for?

Anyways, I hope this combination of meds will work for you so that you'll get your BFP! :)
All the best and lots of baby dust!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Oh man! I just met up with a friend. And guess what she told me! She's pregnant. Accidentally! She said she cried when she found out she was pregnant but now she's looking forward to it and is very happy about it.
> 
> I'm happy for her and put on a smile for her but inside I was screaming! I know It's not nice of me to say that but It's just so frustrating for me to see one friend after the other getting pregnant and here I am still waiting for my turn! .:(
> 
> Sorry about the rant but just had to let it out.

Well I'm sorry that happened n hoping that u get ur BFP soon so u can join the club !!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

NurseJaime said:


> Hi ladies! In new to this thread! I have a question! I'm just starting fertility drugs in 3 weeks. Has anyone heard of taking clomid and femera together? My dr wants to do that for a few months then move to IUI.

Hello sorry I don't know anything about taking it together I've just heard of people taking femera when clomid is not working for them; some swear by clomid n others swear by femera!!


----------



## anjanaa

Oculi83 said:


> Oh man! I just met up with a friend. And guess what she told me! She's pregnant. Accidentally! She said she cried when she found out she was pregnant but now she's looking forward to it and is very happy about it.
> 
> I'm happy for her and put on a smile for her but inside I was screaming! I know It's not nice of me to say that but It's just so frustrating for me to see one friend after the other getting pregnant and here I am still waiting for my turn! .:(
> 
> Sorry about the rant but just had to let it out.

dont worry Oculi, we will get our turn. All my friends got pregnant and also had babies. I was ok until last year going to birthday parties but now its I'm really frustrated to go for these parties year after year for some for their second kids too...

I'm praying for all of us to have our babies soon.


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Well I'm sorry that happened n hoping that u get ur BFP soon so u can join the club !!!

Thanks.:flower: I hope we all can join the club soon!!!

Btw.. did you test??:happydance:



anjanaa said:


> dont worry Oculi, we will get our turn. All my friends got pregnant and also had babies. I was ok until last year going to birthday parties but now its I'm really frustrated to go for these parties year after year for some for their second kids too...
> 
> I'm praying for all of us to have our babies soon.

Yeah, I know how you feel. Some of my friends already had their second baby, too while I'm still waiting for #1.:cry:

Anyways.. any more symptoms?
Are you going to test today?

Gonna go buy some tests later and will either test on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Lucinda7981

I'm going to test tom....


----------



## Oculi83

Good luck tomorrow, Lucinda!!! :D


----------



## Oculi83

So? Did you girls test? Any good news?? :)
Gonna test tomorrow but I'm pretty sure It's gonna be a BFN.


----------



## Oculi83

So? Did you girls test? Any good news?? :)
Gonna test tomorrow but I'm pretty sure It's gonna be a BFN.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> So? Did you girls test? Any good news?? :)
> Gonna test tomorrow but I'm pretty sure It's gonna be a BFN.

I tested today and BFN!!!! Will continue to test but its not looking good


----------



## anjanaa

BFN here :( had beta today and as soon as I was back from hospital af arrived.. How cruel!

I was not even waiting for their call and didnt want to answer the call. and my dh did!

All the best girls!


----------



## Oculi83

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that!:(
I started spotting a bit yesterday and am starting to have cramps. Which means AF is on the way.:(
Don't know if I should still test or save my money and just wait for AF to show her ugly face.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that!:(
> I started spotting a bit yesterday and am starting to have cramps. Which means AF is on the way.:(
> Don't know if I should still test or save my money and just wait for AF to show her ugly face.

Well if you are sure AF is coming then I would wait n buy tests!


----------



## Oculi83

I still didn't get AF but keep on getting brown spotting. So annoying. Wish af would just show up so I can start with a new cycle.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> I still didn't get AF but keep on getting brown spotting. So annoying. Wish af would just show up so I can start with a new cycle.

I feel the same way...just cramping for now but no AF; and HPT was BFN this am!


----------



## Lucinda7981

So just got off the phone with RE who stated that we will increase the Clomid this month and if this month is not successful then we will move forward with IVF as its the optimal treatment for my DH's issue.


----------



## Oculi83

I see. How many mg of Clomid will you have to take? Previously you took 50mg as well, right? Well, I sincerely hope the next IUI will work for you!!
Can I ask what exactly is your dh's issue?

I wrote to my doc and asked if I can stop taking the progesterone since I'm spotting but was told to keep taking it until I get my period.

I so wanna move on and go for the HSG and see whether dh's sperm count has increased.


----------



## Lucinda7981

So my DH has been on antidepressants for over a year and it has cause erectile dysfunction and problems producing a sample. Also when we did the SA his motility was way too low for the count and so RE thinks we have a better chance with IVF. Yes I was on 50 mg of Clomid and he said we could try 100 mg. He said he wants a repeat SA and to freeze the sample. I'm thinking I will do the SA ASAP and if its the same bad results then not going to try IUI anymore.


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> So my DH has been on antidepressants for over a year and it has cause erectile dysfunction and problems producing a sample. Also when we did the SA his motility was way too low for the count and so RE thinks we have a better chance with IVF. Yes I was on 50 mg of Clomid and he said we could try 100 mg. He said he wants a repeat SA and to freeze the sample. I'm thinking I will do the SA ASAP and if its the same bad results then not going to try IUI anymore.

I see. Well, I think if the chances of conceiving via IUI are low, then I don't think I'd waste my money and time on it anymore, too and go straight for IVF instead since success rates for IVF are much higher.
But I still hope your dh's SA has improved! I'll cross my fingers for you!

Once AF shows up, I'll call my doc and make an appointment for the HSG. If I happen to have blocked tubes then I think we'll go straight for IVF, too. 
If my tubes are fine, we'll try another two IUIs provided my dh's sperm count has improved.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks for the well wishes...gooluck on your HSG as well. Keep me posted as what your next step is. I too am waiting for AF


----------



## Oculi83

Thanks! And yep, sure thing! Keep me posted, too, ok? :)

Btw.. did they give your dh some meds to improve his sperm quality?

Man.. I really don't understand my body anymore. Before we tried to conceive, my cycles were textbook. Always on time, never any spotting. But ever since the first month we tried, my cycles have been all over the place and I'd either get mid-cycle spotting or spotting before AF arrives. The funny thing is, we took a break from TTC in September and that very month I didn't have any spotting at all and my AF was right on time again. I think my emotions are really messing with my body. So weird.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi,
No DH was not given any meds to improve his motility....doctor says numbers are fine but its the motility that is a problem. The doctor says that ICSI will give us better chances since producing samples for repeated IUI is a problem. I dont think i will get SA in time to even try IVF this month so i might try the 100 mg of clomid and IUI? I dont know what to do...i wasnt expecting any IVF conversation and now i have to tell my DH to give another sample ASAP....this is all so overwhelming


----------



## Lucinda7981

oh and of course ill keep you updated...should i continue to update you on this thread or are you staying over at the Dec IUI?


----------



## Oculi83

It's up to you. I'll keep checking both threads. So, whatever's more convenient for you.;)

Hmm.. I think if you can't have the IVF this month then go ahead with this last IUI. who knows? Maybe you won't need the IVF anymore after this month! :)

As for me, I really really hope af is gonna show today so that my cd12 would be on Dec 24 and IUI on Dec 26. The clinic will be closed on Dec 25. So, if it starts tomorrow I'll have a problem. Been having cramps this morning but still no af!! Arrrrggghhh!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Same here spotting and cramps but no AF yet :( 
I will keep writing on here ;) I'm planning on repeating the SA tom so I guess those results will give me my answer as to how to proceed.


----------



## Oculi83

Good luck tomorrow then!! I'll be thinking of you and will cross my fingers for you both!! :D When will you know the result of the SA? Tomorrow or do you have to wait?

Still no AF btw. Just hoping it won't show for at least another day.


----------



## Lucinda7981

They usually let me know by the end of the day; i will be at my job's xmas party so i wont be able to harrass them :( If i dont hear from then on Friday evening then i will definately call them by Monday morning.
Im just feeling so confused as to my next step without those results....i whould def start AF by tom which is Friday...meaning if im continuing with this cycle then i would need a new prescription for the new Clomid dosage and i would have to get blood test by Sunday and start the Clomid on Sunday. If my husband producing a sample was not so difficult i would def say that i would give IUI another try, but knowing that making him produce a sample tom and then another in 2 weeks ...only to have a slim chance....well it stresses me out and i don't want it to cause and argument with him or for him to say that we should give up completely...


----------



## Oculi83

Awwwww... I completely understand. Did you talk to your hubby about all that yet? It seems to be a very sensitive issue but I think it would probably still be good to talk to him about your options and just ask what he thinks about giving IUI one last try since IVF seems to be no option for this month. Would you be very upset if he'd like to skip this month (IUI) and go for IVF instead the following month (worst case scenario)?


AF still didn't show. I think I would have gotten my period already if I didn't have to take the Duphaston. I asked the nurse again if I can stop taking it since I'm not pregnant and I'm spotting since last Sunday. But she said I have to take it until Monday or until I get AF. So annoying. I wonder why? It seems like they're purposely delaying my AF which kind of angers me coz 1) I'd really like to move on and start with a new cycle and 2) I don't like that they're messing with my cycle! Oh well.. maybe I'm just too sensitive..! :shy:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Sorry yest was a crazy day for me as today is my moms birthday and she wanted to go go shopping yest... I was with her from 9-5 pm and then had to sit on traffic for over an hr n then get ready for my jobs Xmas party. After this disappointing cycle I had 3 glasses ofmy fav "white Russian".
So I'm still awaiting results of SA but my RE wanted me to start Clomid 100mg on day 2 which ended up being yest; AF arrived on Thurs early evening. I talked it over with DH n we r going to use the Clomid n discuss how to move forward after SA results.
Hope that AF shows up soon so that you can proceed!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oh that was supposed to say 3 glasses of wine n 1 glass of White Russian


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Sorry yest was a crazy day for me as today is my moms birthday and she wanted to go go shopping yest... I was with her from 9-5 pm and then had to sit on traffic for over an hr n then get ready for my jobs Xmas party. After this disappointing cycle I had 3 glasses ofmy fav "white Russian".
> So I'm still awaiting results of SA but my RE wanted me to start Clomid 100mg on day 2 which ended up being yest; AF arrived on Thurs early evening. I talked it over with DH n we r going to use the Clomid n discuss how to move forward after SA results.
> Hope that AF shows up soon so that you can proceed!!!!




Lucinda7981 said:


> Oh that was supposed to say 3 glasses of wine n 1 glass of White Russian

Haha.. no worries. I hope you had fun shopping and a great time at the Xmas party! :) lol.. I completely understand! I would have done the same! :winkwink: 

AF finally showed yesterday!:happydance: So, today I start taking the Clomid again. Couldn't reach the clinic as they're closed from Sat afternoon til Monday morning. So, gotta call them again on Monday and get an appointment for the cd12 scan and the HSG.
Honestly, the thought of doing the HSG kinda starts to freak me out. I'm so worried that there's something wrong with my tubes and/or uterus! :-#

I'm glad you were able to talk to your dh and decide together what your next step will be. :) So, you have to wait until Monday to get the SA results?


----------



## Lucinda7981

:growlmad:


Oculi83 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry yest was a crazy day for me as today is my moms birthday and she wanted to go go shopping yest... I was with her from 9-5 pm and then had to sit on traffic for over an hr n then get ready for my jobs Xmas party. After this disappointing cycle I had 3 glasses ofmy fav "white Russian".
> So I'm still awaiting results of SA but my RE wanted me to start Clomid 100mg on day 2 which ended up being yest; AF arrived on Thurs early evening. I talked it over with DH n we r going to use the Clomid n discuss how to move forward after SA results.
> Hope that AF shows up soon so that you can proceed!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Oh that was supposed to say 3 glasses of wine n 1 glass of White RussianClick to expand...
> 
> Haha.. no worries. I hope you had fun shopping and a great time at the Xmas party! :) lol.. I completely understand! I would have done the same! :winkwink:
> 
> AF finally showed yesterday!:happydance: So, today I start taking the Clomid again. Couldn't reach the clinic as they're closed from Sat afternoon til Monday morning. So, gotta call them again on Monday and get an appointment for the cd12 scan and the HSG.
> Honestly, the thought of doing the HSG kinda starts to freak me out. I'm so worried that there's something wrong with my tubes and/or uterus! :-#
> 
> I'm glad you were able to talk to your dh and decide together what your next step will be. :) So, you have to wait until Monday to get the SA results?Click to expand...

Yey I'm so happy AF finally showed for u!!!! Are u doing clomid 50 mg again? And don't freak about the HSG all will be well; uncomfortable procedure as u have the apparatus inside you for like 2 minutes. If the dr does not say that all is clear while ur having it done u should ask him right there and then...that's what is did...I asked the dr doing the HSG if all was clear.
AFM....I had a wonderful time at the Xmas party with my husband n coworkers n even got to go to a club afterwards....much needed night out with DH. Now of course I'm back to no drinking or caffine ;)
So it definately looks like ill be waiting until Monday to get SA results.....I'm just fearing it will another bad result as the amount of the sample was even smaller than the last one.....we shall see. Today is day 3 of the Clomid for me n RE wants me to come in Tues for ultrasound....which I really don't understand as to y so early ??? That will be Cd9.....I guess he wants to monitor closely bc of the clomid increase?


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Yey I'm so happy AF finally showed for u!!!! Are u doing clomid 50 mg again? And don't freak about the HSG all will be well; uncomfortable procedure as u have the apparatus inside you for like 2 minutes. If the dr does not say that all is clear while ur having it done u should ask him right there and then...that's what is did...I asked the dr doing the HSG if all was clear.
> AFM....I had a wonderful time at the Xmas party with my husband n coworkers n even got to go to a club afterwards....much needed night out with DH. Now of course I'm back to no drinking or caffine ;)
> So it definately looks like ill be waiting until Monday to get SA results.....I'm just fearing it will another bad result as the amount of the sample was even smaller than the last one.....we shall see. Today is day 3 of the Clomid for me n RE wants me to come in Tues for ultrasound....which I really don't understand as to y so early ??? That will be Cd9.....I guess he wants to monitor closely bc of the clomid increase?

Yeah, I'm doing clomid 50mg again. Have you experienced any side effects from clomid 100mg yet? You take it cd3-7, right? Wonder what's the difference between taking it cd2-6 and taking it on cd3-7.:shrug:

I'm not actually worried about the HSG procedure itself or the pain it might or might not cause. I'm more worried about the result. I don't think I could take it very well if the doc told me that either one of both of my tubes are blocked or that something's wrong with the shape of my uterus. Then again, if there's a problem then at least I'd know why I still didn't get pregnant.
And yes, I'll definitely ask him or her if everything's clear. :)

Anyways.. I'll find out soon. My appointment for the HSG will be on Wednesday and on Dec 26 I gotta go for the cd12 scan. 
I think this time, I'm gonna ask my doc if we could do an IUI the day after the trigger shot as well as the following day. 

The last IUI was done more than 48h after the trigger shot. I'm just afraid that by the time they insert the sperm cells, the egg is not viable anymore since it's only fertile for 12 - 24hrs. Or maybe I'm just thinking too much..!:blush:
You did your IUI the day after the trigger shot, right?

I will definitely keep my fingers crossed for you and hope you'll get good SA results!!
Yes, I think it's because of the clomid 100mg that you have to go in so early for the ultrasound.


----------



## Lucinda7981

I dont think im really experiencing any symptoms from 100 mg....just some cramping. No RE wanted me to start it cd2-6 and i really dont know what different a day would make...meaning cd3-7.
I dont think anyone would take it well to hear that there is a problem....so im hoping all is well with you! As you said it is better to know if there is not/is a problem so that you can scratch that off your list. So your HSG is just around the corner and that will be over with so you can go on to the next step!!!
I also tried to think about the timing of the IUI after the trigger shot but reasurred myself by thinking that RE should know what the hell he is doing...lol! Yes i had my IUI done about 24 hrs after my trigger shot.
so today i continue the waiting game for my SA results....and then follie check Fri.


----------



## Lucinda7981

SO wanted to give you an update...at around 12 PM i called to inquire about SA results and was told its still under review and that they would call me when ready.....ugh; the anticipation is killing me


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> I dont think im really experiencing any symptoms from 100 mg....just some cramping. No RE wanted me to start it cd2-6 and i really dont know what different a day would make...meaning cd3-7.
> I dont think anyone would take it well to hear that there is a problem....so im hoping all is well with you! As you said it is better to know if there is not/is a problem so that you can scratch that off your list. So your HSG is just around the corner and that will be over with so you can go on to the next step!!!
> I also tried to think about the timing of the IUI after the trigger shot but reasurred myself by thinking that RE should know what the hell he is doing...lol! Yes i had my IUI done about 24 hrs after my trigger shot.
> so today i continue the waiting game for my SA results....and then follie check Fri.




Lucinda7981 said:


> SO wanted to give you an update...at around 12 PM i called to inquire about SA results and was told its still under review and that they would call me when ready.....ugh; the anticipation is killing me

What?!?! The results still aren't out?!?! How come it takes so long?? wow.. I hope they'll get back to you soon!!!!

Yeah, tomorrow's the 'big day'. Don't know if I should take pain killers before the HSG or just wait and see. Can't wait for it to be over.

See? I think getting the IUI 24h after the trigger shot is better since sperm can live up to 5 days inside of us whereas the egg dies within 12-24h after ovulation. So, if I ovulate early after the trigger shot then the IUI after 48h will just be a waste of time and money since my egg would already be dead by then. I'll ask my doc about this and hope this time I can get the IUI earlier.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Still no results ...I'm hoping I get them today!
Hope you took the pain killers just in case; I did. Definately ask your doctor about doing IUI 24 hrs after trigger. Hope all goes well with HSG...keep me posted!


----------



## Oculi83

Did you get the results??

I had to cancel my appointment for the HSG last minute coz my dh forgot to tell me that we're supposed to go to his friend's solemnization ceremony.

Arrrgghh.. can you believe that?! How could he forget to tell me?!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Nope no results yet; I will definately phone them by this afternoon if they don't call. I'm scheduled to go there Wed for follie check....which this time around with clomid I had spotting yest on day 5 of it. 
That stinks that you had to cancel bc he forgot to tell you about the ceremony, so will you have to wait until next cycle? I know that it has to be done during certain days of your cycle.


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Nope no results yet; I will definately phone them by this afternoon if they don't call. I'm scheduled to go there Wed for follie check....which this time around with clomid I had spotting yest on day 5 of it.
> That stinks that you had to cancel bc he forgot to tell you about the ceremony, so will you have to wait until next cycle? I know that it has to be done during certain days of your cycle.

Are you serious?! That's crazy! Did it take them so long to get back to you the last time you did the SA as well???

No, luckily I don't have to wait until the next cycle. I got another appointment on Friday. Today was cd5 (which I thought was kind of early anyway since I was still spotting) so, Friday will be cd7. They said the HSG can be done up until cd10. Which cd did you get yours done??


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Nope no results yet; I will definately phone them by this afternoon if they don't call. I'm scheduled to go there Wed for follie check....which this time around with clomid I had spotting yest on day 5 of it.
> That stinks that you had to cancel bc he forgot to tell you about the ceremony, so will you have to wait until next cycle? I know that it has to be done during certain days of your cycle.
> 
> Are you serious?! That's crazy! Did it take them so long to get back to you the last time you did the SA as well???
> 
> No, luckily I don't have to wait until the next cycle. I got another appointment on Friday. Today was cd5 (which I thought was kind of early anyway since I was still spotting) so, Friday will be cd7. They said the HSG can be done up until cd10. Which cd did you get yours done??Click to expand...

I cant really say if it took that long last time because there was a storm here and i just assumed that it took long because everything was pretty much closed.
Oh k so no biggie..you have an apt of Fri...yay!!! Now you can get the HSG over with and move on! I had mine on cd8.
So Fri you will be getting your HSG and ill be checking in on follie status!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Okay so I finally got the results....so motility increased to 66%!!!! Unfortunately this time he didn't need Cialis and he usually does. So at least I know that we kind of have a chance....now for follie check, IUI and another 2 WW.


----------



## Oculi83

Yup! So, yay for Friday! :D

And I'm so happy to hear the motility has improved!! Yes, you definitely do have a chance coz remember, the first 3 months after the HSG you're extra fertile and thus, you stand a good chance this month!!! :D so, think positive. I'll definitely keep my fingers crossed for you! :flower:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Yup! So, yay for Friday! :D
> 
> And I'm so happy to hear the motility has improved!! Yes, you definitely do have a chance coz remember, the first 3 months after the HSG you're extra fertile and thus, you stand a good chance this month!!! :D so, think positive. I'll definitely keep my fingers crossed for you! :flower:

Yes definately thinking positive....so on to the follie check tom! Hoping something good is brewing in there and we get this IUI done soon....praying DH doesnt have a problem producing a sample! It would also be great if the IUI could be done on one of these days i took of for the holidays. Fingers crossed for you tom!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Yes definately thinking positive....so on to the follie check tom! Hoping something good is brewing in there and we get this IUI done soon....praying DH doesnt have a problem producing a sample! It would also be great if the IUI could be done on one of these days i took of for the holidays. Fingers crossed for you tom!

Hey there!

So, how was the follie check?? Any good news???? :D
I'll cross my fingers for you that you can get the IUI done on one of your off days. :flower:

I just got back from the HSG. I didn't take any pain killers before the procedure (I forgot :dohh:). But luckily I didn't have any pain whatsoever during the HSG. In fact, I wouldn't have even known that they've already inserted the catheter and injected the dye had I not seen it on the screen. I felt NOTHING!!
Now I'm having some very very mild cramps but that's no biggie at all.
The doc said she didn't see any problems: both of my tubes are open and the uterus is fine, too. *phew*:happydance:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yey glad to hear ur HSG was a hit!!!! That's awesome that you didn't have pain and everything went as planned!
AFM it's 7:30 Am here n it raining really hard with high winds and so the clinic just opened its doors. I have been waiting outside the clinic since 6:55 am so that I could be the first one and so now I'm hoping the doctor or nurse (whoever is doing my sono) gets here soon!
I will update u once I'm done!


----------



## Lucinda7981

So here's the update...saw my RE yey and I have a couple of follies brewing....they range from 15 to 20....so he wants me to give myself the trigger shot tom am n then go for IUI on Sun morning. So here's the problem....the clinic by me is not open on weekends ugh ...so I would have to have it done in the city. So I have to strategize as to how to make it to the city with sample in under an hr. I'm really hoping this IUI works out this Sun!


----------



## Oculi83

Yay for your follies!! I think that combined with the recent HSG and the better SA results gives you a really good chance this month!! :D

Hmm.. how long does it usually take you to get there? Traffic on Sunday morning shouldn't be that bad, right? Since most ppl don't have to work. Well, I really hope your dh can produce the sample and that everything works out for you and that you finally get your BFP!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yes sun traffic should not be a problem....only thing I'm worried about us that they gave me a 8 am slot to drop off sample.....ill just figure it out and drag DH with me.... When is cd 12 for u????....I know that's when ur scan is.....n now for giving myself this tummy injection, ugh! I'm feeling optimistic that we have a better chance this time!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oh and the city from my house would be like 45 min no traffic :/


----------



## Oculi83

Yes, I'm sure you and your dh can figure something out!! :) And yeah, you definitely have a better chance this time!!! So, fingers crossed! :D

My cd12 is on Dec 26. So, I really hope I'll have at least one good follie that day so that we can do the IUI asap.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks I gave myself the Ovidrel shot this morning and tonight we will plan our route and such for tom!
Okay the 26th is soon....hoping there is at least one good follie!!! 
Ill give you an update tom after IUI...maybe the clinic in the city will give me luck...also at this clinic they have you drop off sample and come back in an hour for IUI. At my clinic you give them sample and in a couple of minutes you are called in.


----------



## Oculi83

Well, just think positive and know that you really do stand a very good chance this time! I'll be crossing my fingers for you and wish you lots of good swimmers and a truckload of babydust!!!

Oh really?? Wow! At my clinic you give them the sample and can collect it only after 2 hours! Upon collection they ask you to put it inside your bra so that it stays warm until they're ready for the IUI. LOL!
I thought the 2 hours were normal. Didn't know they're faster at other places. :shrug:


----------



## Lucinda7981

It's 6 am here and I'm up getting ready to leave in an hr or so. At my regular clinic I have it in my bra and they call me to collect it and initial labels and then I sit down again....within 15 minutes I'm called in. The one I'm going today is the main clinic...where they do IVF and such....here I was given a collection time of 8 am and then I leave and return in an hr for IUI. They want sample within an hr so they can wash it and then take another hr with it...washing it?
Until later....


----------



## Lucinda7981

Here's and update and its 7:46 Am and I just had to cancel my IUI; DH couldn't produce a sample! I'm so upset right now that I'm lost for words....I can't beleive that I had such a good chance and not it's gone! The nurse is suppose to call me back but I don't even want to talk right now


----------



## Oculi83

Omg!! I'm so so sorry to hear that!! :hug:

Is there any chance he'd be able to produce a sample any other time today? If he could, then I'm sure you can still go for your IUI today or even tomorrow morning! IUIs can be done 24-48h after the trigger shot. So, don't lose hope just yet!


----------



## Lucinda7981

In this city office you have to schedule them so they said intercourse today and tommorrow and going forward I should freeze a sample. Freezing a sample involves my husband having to do bloodwork and having a consent notarized and then paying to have it frozen....I don't even know how much this costs. I told them to send me the paperwork and so I'm considering it but worried about costs.
As for intercourse that won't work too well as DH had the nerve to masterbate a couple of min ago....so if we have intercourse today his count us going to be low. I just feel so defeated at this point I could cry....I'm really going to have to consider IVF because I can't keep hoping for a 20% chance every month....I need to be as aggressive as possible!


----------



## Oculi83

They won't even make an exception for someone like your dh? If they know he has this problem then they should also know that there's a chance that he might not be able to produce a sample on command! The sperm wash is not that much work and neither is the IUI.

Hmm.. I'm not sure about the costs involved when freezing a sample but I don't think it'll be very expensive.

What?? Why did he masturbate?? Oh man! If anything, he should have used a condom or a container and then passed you the sperm in a syringe so you can still use it for self-insemination instead of letting it go to waste. But do ask him for another sample tomorrow as his sperm count should be sufficient again by then. If intercourse doesn't work, try the condom (or clean container if you have one) and the syringe!

I'm so terribly sorry all of this happened and I completely understand your frustration!! :hugs: I don't know if this helps to make you feel better but rest assured that you still stand a chance this month if your dh can produce a sample for you tomorrow!!

Did you RE say anything about frozen sperm and IUIs?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hey there so we tried intercourse last night but he wasn't able to produce any sperm :/ so I'm hoping he can produce a sample....I have sterile cups handy! At this point I don't even want to have intercourse bc I want to punch him instead. The clinic was suppose to send me a prescription via fax so he can get bloodwork completed for freezing of sample, but I didn't get anything. I'm going to call then in a few minutes and schedule his bloodwork at the unix for sat and this way we can have that out of the way!


----------



## Lucinda7981

I'm still feeling very defeated and I don't even want to celebrate anything...just want to stay in bed. 
My RE said they could do IUI's with the frozen sample just means I would have to go to the city office for it.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Update...I'm out this month as his dumb ass is sleeping and I'm running out if time; at this point we are going to end up with IUI with frozen sperm....it's a shame I spent money on the Ovidrel and clomid. I'm bummed cause I had actually produced a good amount of follies :(


----------



## Babywhisperer

Hi Ladies, I was hoping to join you. I just turned 37 and dh turns 35 in late Jan. We have been ttc for 6 mos but ntnp for over a year, We got our blood results and SA back last week. My fsh id 7.9, estradiol 68, and ahm .47. Dh's count was 90million, but his morphology was 5%. He has been taking Propecia for several years since he is paranoid about losing his hair. I guess it's thinned out, but he has no bald spots or crazy hair line. I have read a lot of research and it does say the drug can affect fertility in men. Dh won't stop taking it unless our RE says it's affecting our chances. She is on a 2 week vacay so we will have to wait. She said with out #s we only have a 10% chance with Clomid/IUI and due to my age she only recommends 3 cycles of trying that protocol. She thinks our only shot is IVF. I don't know how I feel about this. She said they look for a count of 20million with 30% morphology which is 6million good shaped sperm. Dh is 5% but of 90million which is 4.5million good shaped sperm. I know I am 37, and she was hoping my ahm would be at least 1.0, but is .47 that bad that our only chance is IVF?

I don't want to be cynical and think she is pushing us towards the more expensive IVF, especially since our insurance doesn't cover any part of IVF. But I think we want to try clomid/IUI in case it's my cervix that's preventing us from getting our bfp. She thinks our issue might be fertilization. I ovu every month, I chart, and use opks. 

Any advice, wisdom and suggestions would be much appreciated. I hope the RE tells dh to stop propecia as I think he low morphology % is due to it. He is an attorney and has read what it says and said it's all anecdotal evidence and not enough proof. Ugh!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Update...I'm out this month as his dumb ass is sleeping and I'm running out if time; at this point we are going to end up with IUI with frozen sperm....it's a shame I spent money on the Ovidrel and clomid. I'm bummed cause I had actually produced a good amount of follies :(

Oh man! I'm so sorry, Lucinda!!!!
Sometimes I think men don't understand what we're going through and what an emotional rollercoaster all of this is for us!
My dh is kinda like that, too. I mean, I've had so many scans and tests done, I take the Clomid, trigger shot in my butt and the risk of infection every time they do the IUI and even exposed myself to x-rays just to make sure I've done everything possible to have a baby! And he wouldn't even take his meds (which are basically just vitamins and have no side effects) if I wouldn't constantly remind him and force him to take it. Arrgghh! And he doesn't care about being punctual either. Last month our appointment for the sperm wash was at 9am. I was ready to leave the house well before that but he purposely dragged his feet, saying that they'll be late anyway etc. and we ended up being 40min late!!

I think freezing a sample would be the best option for you. That way, at least you don't have to rely on your dh for the next IUI!! 

I know you probably don't feel like celebrating but I still wish you a merry Christmas!! May it be the last one without a baby in our arms!! :hugs:


----------



## Oculi83

Babywhisperer said:


> Hi Ladies, I was hoping to join you. I just turned 37 and dh turns 35 in late Jan. We have been ttc for 6 mos but ntnp for over a year, We got our blood results and SA back last week. My fsh id 7.9, estradiol 68, and ahm .47. Dh's count was 90million, but his morphology was 5%. He has been taking Propecia for several years since he is paranoid about losing his hair. I guess it's thinned out, but he has no bald spots or crazy hair line. I have read a lot of research and it does say the drug can affect fertility in men. Dh won't stop taking it unless our RE says it's affecting our chances. She is on a 2 week vacay so we will have to wait. She said with out #s we only have a 10% chance with Clomid/IUI and due to my age she only recommends 3 cycles of trying that protocol. She thinks our only shot is IVF. I don't know how I feel about this. She said they look for a count of 20million with 30% morphology which is 6million good shaped sperm. Dh is 5% but of 90million which is 4.5million good shaped sperm. I know I am 37, and she was hoping my ahm would be at least 1.0, but is .47 that bad that our only chance is IVF?
> 
> I don't want to be cynical and think she is pushing us towards the more expensive IVF, especially since our insurance doesn't cover any part of IVF. But I think we want to try clomid/IUI in case it's my cervix that's preventing us from getting our bfp. She thinks our issue might be fertilization. I ovu every month, I chart, and use opks.
> 
> Any advice, wisdom and suggestions would be much appreciated. I hope the RE tells dh to stop propecia as I think he low morphology % is due to it. He is an attorney and has read what it says and said it's all anecdotal evidence and not enough proof. Ugh!

Hi there! :flower:

I don't know much about IVF except that it's much more expensive and has a better success rate than IUI.

But if you think that an IUI might still result in a pregnancy, then I guess it's worth a try since It's considerably cheaper. I did read though that depending on the age and result of bloodworks they prefer doing IVF straight away as It's more promising than IUI. But that doesn't mean that you cannot get pregnant through an IUI. So, I guess It's really up to you whether you wanna try IUI or go directly for IVF.

And your dh's SA is not great but It's not that bad either. My dh's was worse and they still went ahead with the IUI. 

Good luck to you for whatever you decide to do!! :)


----------



## Pussycat1

Babywhisperer, it's a tough decision, especially when you're self funded. IUI does clearly work for some people but the success rates are lower than IVF. I'm 42 (just!), my tests were all good and like those of a much younger lady (yeah!), other halfs sample was all good, high % of well formed and mobile swimmers so we tried IUI. Unfortunately 3 attempts have failed and we're trying IVF in Jan. however because it didn't work for us doesn't mean it's worth trying, there are lots of success stories. For me I think they missed my ovulation on at least one of the occasions, timing for IUI is so critical. It's a lot of money but I keep thinking if it all works it will be worth it, trying not to think of the alternative ...
Good luck with whatever you decide, keeping everything crossed for you. 
x


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks Oculi.....merry Xmas to u as well. I'm feeling a little better today and I made an apt to have bloodwork for DH on Saturday and after results are in he can submit consent and freeze.
Yest he felt so bad that he produced a sample in a cup for me to use but I'm really feeling like its too late and the chances are so slim. So now I'm focusing on freezing a sample by my next IUI. I am due for AF on 1/7 so I'm looking forward to starting that cycle and having a frozen sample so I won't have to rely on DH


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, don't give up hope yet. There's still a chance!;)
Just got my cd12 scan done but there are no mature follicles. There are a few 13 ones:( got opks and have to go in for the IUI the day after the LH surge. Knowing my luck I'll probably get the surge on sat (on Sundays they're closed)!


----------



## Lucinda7981

I guess your right and there is a small chance but I'm feeling like its so remote that I'm just focusing on the next cycle :( Don't get me wrong I'm hoping the remote chance worked...
I'm really sorry that the follies were not mature but they should be in another 4 to 5 days as they grow about 2 each day...when I went in on cd10 last cycle I had a 12 and went back 5 days later and it was mature. How come they are not having you come in for another sono and giving you trigger?


----------



## Oculi83

Well, I'll be crossing my fingers for you and hope it worked! You never know! Sometimes the best things happen when you least expect it. ;)

Yeah, I hope they'll grow. Don't really like using OKPs as I feel like I might actually miss the surge if I test too early or too late. :shrug:
They said I gotta test for 5 days starting from tomorrow and once I get a positive test, I gotta call them and go in for the IUI the next morning. Should I not get a positive after 5 days I have to give them a call and then my doc will decide what to do next.

Also, I don't know when to BD as I don't want my dh's sperm count to be too low for the IUI.


----------



## Lucinda7981

I've used okp's and find it so confusing so I hope that's not the case with u n that u don't miss the surge n of course that its not a Sunday. As for the bding I have no idea how that works..my RE wants at least 2 days of abstinence


----------



## Babywhisperer

Pussycat1 said:


> Babywhisperer, it's a tough decision, especially when you're self funded. IUI does clearly work for some people but the success rates are lower than IVF. I'm 42 (just!), my tests were all good and like those of a much younger lady (yeah!), other halfs sample was all good, high % of well formed and mobile swimmers so we tried IUI. Unfortunately 3 attempts have failed and we're trying IVF in Jan. however because it didn't work for us doesn't mean it's worth trying, there are lots of success stories. For me I think they missed my ovulation on at least one of the occasions, timing for IUI is so critical. It's a lot of money but I keep thinking if it all works it will be worth it, trying not to think of the alternative ...
> Good luck with whatever you decide, keeping everything crossed for you.
> x

Thank you for the reply. I have decided to wait and seek out a acupuncturist first to see if that helps. I think it's best for me to not be on medications to help me get pregnant while dh is on meds that don't help. I will have another appt with the RE so she can explain the effect of propecia on sperm to my dh and exactly what clomid/iui and IVF entails...hopefully that makes him stop the medication for a few months. In the meantime I had my fist appt with an acupuncturist at Yinova in NYC. They ask for 3 months before ART, so while dh's sperm rejuvenates I will see them once a week and follow a strict diet of no gluten, dairy, or eggs as I have been having bad reactions. Even if the acupuncture doesn't work, it will make the ART more effective. I just hope 3 mos isn't too long to wait. She said AMH is too new of a number to rely on and they have been successful getting women pregnant with a number as low as .16 so it is worth a try. She treated me for almost an hr and I went into such a deep sleep I twitched myself awake 4 times.

I was ref to this center by a friend that practices Traditional Chinese Medicine and had 42 day cycles, had a colleague do acupuncture on her and she went down to 31 days, got pregnant, had an ectopic and then got pregnant 2 mos after the d&c...and she's 38. https://yinovacenter.com/


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> I've used okp's and find it so confusing so I hope that's not the case with u n that u don't miss the surge n of course that its not a Sunday. As for the bding I have no idea how that works..my RE wants at least 2 days of abstinence

Yeah, I find it very confusing, too! I'm not even sure what's considered a positive. I saw two lines this morning but the test line was a little bit more faint than the control line so, I wasn't sure if that counts or not.:shrug:

I took some pictures and emailed it to my clinic. The nurse told me to test again tomorrow as it's only considered a positive if the line is just as dark or darker than the control line. I was a bit confused coz after the doc told me my follicles only measure 13mm I really didn't expect to see any line there. Especially not such a clear line!

I only used OPKs during one cycle a few months ago but since my cycles vary length wise between 28 - 36 days I didn't test on the right days (only got 5 tests) and never even got a faint line. So, I stopped using OPKs coz they're simply too expensive here!

So, don't know how long it usually takes for the line to get darker.:wacko:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> I've used okp's and find it so confusing so I hope that's not the case with u n that u don't miss the surge n of course that its not a Sunday. As for the bding I have no idea how that works..my RE wants at least 2 days of abstinence
> 
> Yeah, I find it very confusing, too! I'm not even sure what's considered a positive. I saw two lines this morning but the test line was a little bit more faint than the control line so, I wasn't sure if that counts or not.:shrug:
> 
> I took some pictures and emailed it to my clinic. The nurse told me to test again tomorrow as it's only considered a positive if the line is just as dark or darker than the control line. I was a bit confused coz after the doc told me my follicles only measure 13mm I really didn't expect to see any line there. Especially not such a clear line!
> 
> I only used OPKs during one cycle a few months ago but since my cycles vary length wise between 28 - 36 days I didn't test on the right days (only got 5 tests) and never even got a faint line. So, I stopped using OPKs coz they're simply too expensive here!
> 
> So, don't know how long it usually takes for the line to get darker.:wacko:Click to expand...

Well i hope you can figure it out soon and that you dont miss it. I agree those things are expensive :growlmad: Keep me posted!


----------



## Oculi83

Thanks! I hope I'll get a dark line either tomorrow or on Sunday. Just not on Saturday! :/

Yup, I'll keep you posted.

Did you receive the papers for the freezing of your dh's sperm yet?


----------



## Oculi83

Update: Got a clear positive this morning so, I called the clinic and will go in for the IUI tomorrow.


----------



## want2beamamma

Good luck!


----------



## Oculi83

want2beamamma said:


> Good luck!

Thanks! Good luck to you, too! :D


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yey for the positive....best of luck on IUI tom!!!!! Hoping DH has lots of gold swimmers ;)


----------



## Oculi83

Back from the IUI ...aaand waiting for the next cycle to start! :(
Dh spilled most of the sample so we were left with just 1.1mil swimmers!!! :( so, chances for us this month are very very very low! :(


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oh I am so sorry.....hugs


----------



## Lucinda7981

AFM getting ready to go to the city for DH's bloodwork so he can get approved for freezing a sample.


----------



## Oculi83

Thanks! :(
Felt like punching my dh when he told me he spilled most of it!!! But then again I know he didn't do it on purpose..! I was fighting hard not to cry when I saw the result of the SA! I was just so disappointed! 

Oh well.. hoping AF will show soon so that we can start a new cycle!

Hope everything will go well for you and your dh so that he can freeze a sample!!

Honestly, if my dh's sperm count is so low again at the next IUI then I'll ask my doc whether we can give them a number of samples for them to freeze so that they can thaw like 3, 4 samples for the IUI and get the sperm count up that way! Arrrghhh.. I can't believe this happened! It's just so frustrating!!! :(


----------



## Lucinda7981

I can totally understand the feeling of wanting to punch DH as I have wanted to hurt mine after what he did around the time of my IUI. I spoke to him about wanting to pursue IVF if I don't test positive in about a week. I'm freezing the sample in order to make a couple of plans. I made an apt with my Obgyn and will get some testing out of the way should I need to turn to IVF. I plan on testing the morning of my Obgyn apt so that I know what's going on with me prior to that apt. Wish me luck these upcoming days but if its a negative test for me then I'm moving to plan b and c. I know that IUI can work for us eventually but I am paying for them out of pocket and the meds as well.


----------



## Oculi83

So, what did your dh say about IVF? Will he consider for the next time should this cycle not be successful or does he want to continue with the IUIs?

Well, I definitely hope you get your BFP this time!!!!!

I think for my next IUI my dh will produce the sample at home. He comes up with all sorts of theories as to why his sperm count is so low. He said this time it was because of the spillage and because the room in which he had to produce the sample was too cold. Oh, and it was too early in the morning, too! Lol!

Anyways, happy New year!! May the new year bring you lots of happiness, wealth, health and all the baby dust in the world! :hugs:

Don't know if I should drink tonight or not. Certainly feel like it after the IUI disaster! Today is my birthday, too so, hard to resist.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oh first things first Happy bday!!!! I think I might have a drink or too because I think I deserve it....so if the occasion calls for a lil tonight then I say go for it!!!! I hope u gave a great bday!!!! 
On a night like tonight....9 yrs ago I met DH ;)DH kinda goes with what I say and he feels horrible that he has thisoblem....so just a couple more days and I wil know the results for Dec. n ps....those are interesting reasons why his count is so low ;) Happy new yr and once again happy bday!!!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Oh first things first Happy bday!!!! I think I might have a drink or too because I think I deserve it....so if the occasion calls for a lil tonight then I say go for it!!!! I hope u gave a great bday!!!!
> On a night like tonight....9 yrs ago I met DH ;)DH kinda goes with what I say and he feels horrible that he has thisoblem....so just a couple more days and I wil know the results for Dec. n ps....those are interesting reasons why his count is so low ;) Happy new yr and once again happy bday!!!

Thank you! :) I had a great birthday! And I did have a little bit of wine. 

So, did you guys celebrate your "9-year-anniversary"? :D

What day will you test?? I really really hope it worked this time!!!

Haha.. yeah, right? Funny thing is that he was so certain that the problem must lie with me all along our TTC journey. Turns out that the main problem really seems to be his low sperm count. Oh well... Men!!

Happy new year to you, too!:)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Glad to hear you had an awesome birthday and some wine too! AFM I went with DH to our friend's home and rang in the new yr with him and his wife. I will begin to test on thurs as I have an apt with Obgyn on Fri and would like to know if anything is going on prior to my arrival. Thing is that I wasn't able to drink last night or today's as alcohol just isn't sitting right with me. Also I haven't had any symptoms during this wait so I really dunno....according to RE office I'm due to start cycle next Monday.


----------



## PolishChick

Hi there, this is a first post for me...been TTC for over a year, had firboids removed in july, and found out i have low progesterone. My doc put me on clomid and had an IUI done last month for first time...i hate waiting...
Just wanted to chime in and find out if anyone had low progesterone and if clomid helped?


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Glad to hear you had an awesome birthday and some wine too! AFM I went with DH to our friend's home and rang in the new yr with him and his wife. I will begin to test on thurs as I have an apt with Obgyn on Fri and would like to know if anything is going on prior to my arrival. Thing is that I wasn't able to drink last night or today's as alcohol just isn't sitting right with me. Also I haven't had any symptoms during this wait so I really dunno....according to RE office I'm due to start cycle next Monday.

Sorry for not being able to reply sooner. I've been so super busy! Bah!:wacko:

Have you started to test yet? Let me know how your apt with the Obgyn went!

AFM I haven't had any symptoms either so far. Don't think I will get any symptoms anyway since chances this month are just really practically zero.:cry:

Anyways.. let me know how things are going with you and dh! :flower:



PolishChick said:


> Hi there, this is a first post for me...been TTC for over a year, had firboids removed in july, and found out i have low progesterone. My doc put me on clomid and had an IUI done last month for first time...i hate waiting...
> Just wanted to chime in and find out if anyone had low progesterone and if clomid helped?

Hey there!:flower:

Hmmm.. I'm not really sure why your doc put you on clomid for low progesterone. Thought clomid will just help increase estrogen levels. But maybe that's somehow linked to progesterone production as well? Don't know. Just wondering why he didn't just give you progesterone instead?:shrug:

Good luck!!:flower: Hope you get your BFP! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Nice to hear from u....I began testing yesterday which made 12 days post my trigger and tested this morning and it was BFN. Getting ready to drive to Obgyn who has no idea I've been seeing RE....I was planning on switching to another practice.now I have to see if they will do some prescreening tests for IVF as I would like to get going on that ASAP.
Hoping u have better results this month than me.....I already saw a BFN coming this month :(


----------



## Oculi83

Oh man!! I'm so sorry! :hugs:

I hope you can go ahead with the screening and move on to IVF asap!
How long will that take? If it takes more than a month will you try another IUI??

Ah.. I know it's gonna be a BFN for me, too this month. Not even gonna raise my hopes. I'm not being negative or anything but I'm trying to be realistic and I know It's next to impossible to succeed with such a low count! Just waiting for AF so we can try again.


----------



## Lucinda7981

AF is due Mon for me so I want it to hurry up and get here so I can start IVF process this cycle...I just need those results to hurry up; which my dr said would be in Wed-Fri. I'm okay with the bfn as I knew our chances were supper slim. I know IVF will give us a better shot and I'm okay with being realistic. Now on to collecting DH's sample one last time....that's the part that makes me nervous.


----------



## Oculi83

Yes, IVF will definitely give you a better shot. I hope AF shows soon so that you can start with it asap.

Keep me posted, ok?

AFM I hope AF shows soon, too and won't be delayed like last month!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Here's to AF showing soon for the both of us!!!! I'm starting to get bad AF cramps so I think AF is right on schedule.


----------



## Oculi83

So, any updates? Has AF shown yet? I still have about 5 days to go until AF shows!


----------



## Lucinda7981

I started spotting this morning and cramps started this weekend....so on to the next round for me.


----------



## Oculi83

I see. Well, at least you can move on to a more promising cycle! So exciting!! :D I'm still trying to figure out what to do if dh's sperm count is so low again next time. Wonder if it's a good idea for him to produce multiple samples which they will freeze and then mix all of them together for the IUI. What do you think? Wonder how expensive that would be and if my dh would be willing to do that.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> I see. Well, at least you can move on to a more promising cycle! So exciting!! :D I'm still trying to figure out what to do if dh's sperm count is so low again next time. Wonder if it's a good idea for him to produce multiple samples which they will freeze and then mix all of them together for the IUI. What do you think? Wonder how expensive that would be and if my dh would be willing to do that.

Yes i am also excited about this more promising cycle!!!
First things first i think you should talk to your clinic to see if they would that and then discuss with DH. I would definately come up with a plan with RE about what the next step should be.


----------



## Oculi83

Hmm.. yeah, I'll talk to my doc the next time I see her.

How are things with you? Has AF finally shown?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Hmm.. yeah, I'll talk to my doc the next time I see her.
> 
> How are things with you? Has AF finally shown?

Yep AF showed yesterday and I have IvF consult today.


----------



## Oculi83

So, how did your consultation go?? :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi ill right back to u later today because something weird is going on with my body; I'm scared nervous and confused. They thought they saw a large cyst and then called and wondered if its a left over follicle and maybe I never ovulate and something about high estrogen and maybe my period was not really my period. Well sure and behold I only bled 2 days and now barely anything....off to see Re...will update later!


----------



## Lucinda7981

okay met with RE and i have some follicles left over from last cycle/cysts and so they should go away on their own and i should sit this cycle out. My estrogen level is high at the moment.


----------



## Oculi83

Oh wow! How come?? Is it because of the Clomid? Do you have to take meds?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Something about the follicles raise ur estrogen so until they shrink my estrogen will be high. So I was told no meds for the time being. Yes this is all due to the clomid....only good thing is that lining is okay. So here's to waiting some more.....and he said that clomid messes up your cycles so that's not weird to have a 2 day period. What's up with u?


----------



## Oculi83

Oh man.. really? How many cycles were you on clomid? I think I'll take one more round of Clomid 50mg and then I'll take a break from it.

AFM there's not much happening except for a bit of cramping today and light pink spotting earlier today. Guess AF is on it's way. Today's d13piui so, I hope AF shows in the next few days. Dh said for the next IUI he wants to try to be abstinent for at least a week before the IUI since previously the docs advice didn't do anything for his sperm count. *sigh*


----------



## Lucinda7981

Ive been told that DH should be abstinent for a max of 5 days and minimum of 2 days prior.
To answer your question, I was on clomid 2 cycles.....so now i just wait until AF again and take it from there.


----------



## Oculi83

Yup, that's what we've been told, too. But dh knows better than the experts! *sigh*
Hmm.. so prior to this u/s they didn't see anything unusual? I wonder how come some of the follicles didn't rupture and just kinda stayed there. :shrug:

AFM there's nothing new. Still waiting for AF to show. I just really want to move on and hope dh's numbers will be better next time..!


----------



## Lucinda7981

I don't know what happened either. So did AF show up yet?


----------



## Oculi83

Nope, she's dragging her feet. Like last month! Still just spotting. *sigh*


----------



## Lucinda7981

Well if it makes you feel better mine just lasted 2 days and never got to its usual full flow.


----------



## Oculi83

Hmm.. I think for me It's because of the progesterone. It kinda messes with my cycles. Last month I spotted for about a week, too before AF came. 

Was your "period" 's color red as usual or brown? Will this cycle be of normal length or will the cysts/follicles mess with it?


----------



## Lucinda7981

As usual it was brown spotting for one day and the red color with some chuncks(sorry if tmi) for 2 days, but it was not as heavy as it usually is. I went to see my RE on day 3 again and he said that i did shed my lining and that most likely my period will come early this month....we shall see.

Yes you are right...i remember you saying last month that you were spotting for a coupe of days.


----------



## Oculi83

I see. And no worries.. it's not tmi! ;)

AFM, AF has finally arrived! Yay! So, gotta go for my cd12 scan on Jan 28. And dh insists on producing the sample at home this time. Hope he won't spill again!! I wonder how other men usually do it since the tip of his little friend is not supposed to touch the inside of the cup. :shrug:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> I see. And no worries.. it's not tmi! ;)
> 
> AFM, AF has finally arrived! Yay! So, gotta go for my cd12 scan on Jan 28. And dh insists on producing the sample at home this time. Hope he won't spill again!! I wonder how other men usually do it since the tip of his little friend is not supposed to touch the inside of the cup. :shrug:

YAY its about time!!!! Wishing you best of luck on this cycle!!!! As far as your question on how other men do it....i have no idea as the first time DH did it he cut himself, lol! Also i give him his privacy when hes doing it so i dont know how he does it. So will you come up with a plan with your RE if 1. DH count is low again and 2. if cycle is unsucessful?


----------



## Oculi83

Thank you!! I need all the luck I can get. :-/
He cut himself? Wow.. how did that happen? Yeah, I don't watch my dh producing the sample either so, I don't know what his "technique" is. Actually, they should just provide something like a condom. Wouldn't that be so much easier?
Anyways, I read that the sperm quality/quantity is better when they produce it at home. Wonder if that's true!


----------



## Oculi83

Oh and yes, I'll definitely ask my doc for other options. If dh's sperm count is so low again then we really have to think of alternatives. If IVF wouldn't be so damn expensive we would have already looked into it. But since it exceeds our budget we'll stick to IUIs for now and hope for the best.


----------



## Lucinda7981

I understand about ivf costs; DH 's insurance covers 80% fertility after we meet our $2,000 deductible. So now I wait for AF ...


----------



## Oculi83

So, how are things with you?

Dh and I decided to switch to a different place for the IUIs. I'm trying to get an appointment with a specialist clinic so that we can have the IUI and monitoring there.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> So, how are things with you?
> 
> Dh and I decided to switch to a different place for the IUIs. I'm trying to get an appointment with a specialist clinic so that we can have the IUI and monitoring there.

Nothing new on this end...waiting for AF and taking it from there.


----------



## Lucinda7981

What made you decide to switch places?


----------



## Oculi83

My dh doesn't like our current clinic that much coz they just seem to want to make money. Also, they are not as thorough with their check-ups and monitoring as they should be. The other clinic also offers more services and really focuses entirely on infertility treatments. We just feel we'll be in better hands there.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> My dh doesn't like our current clinic that much coz they just seem to want to make money. Also, they are not as thorough with their check-ups and monitoring as they should be. The other clinic also offers more services and really focuses entirely on infertility treatments. We just feel we'll be in better hands there.

Okay so it sounds like this is a better move! Hopefully this will be your month!!!!!
AFM still waiting on AF....waiting for AF has been worse than the 2ww :(


----------



## Oculi83

Awww.. I can imagine! Hope AF shows soon!!!!

I phoned up the new clinic today. Looks like for this month we have to go back to the other clinic for the IUI since the earliest appt I could get in the new clinic is on 9 Feb. They're gonna make us both do a number of blood checks and might wanna do their own SA, too. So, we'll give the old clinic one last shot. Better than 'wasting' a cycle especially since I took Clomid!
After this cycle, I'll take a break from Clomid. Honestly, I don't even know whether it has any effect on me or not. :shrug:


----------



## ajoylenem

hi ladies! Sorry to interrupt, but I actually go for my 1st IUI tomorrow. This is my first cycle with assistance...I started clomid on CD 3 and today is my CD 12 and I have one follicle 18-21... I am shocked to be O'ing so early in my cycle...normally day 17 or so... and to only see one with 50 mg Clomid... makes me nervous. I had the trigger shot today as well. Lucinda7981- waiting for AF is sometimes worse than the TWW- and Oculi83 I think a new clinic may be the best, but in the meantime, are you testing at home? You may have said this in a previous post, but that was a lot to read!


----------



## Oculi83

Hi ajoylenem! :flower:

I am not quite sure what exactly Clomid is supposed to do. I think if you take it early in your cycle, It's supposed to help improve the quality of the egg. If you take it later it should result in more follicles. That's what I read online so, I could be wrong. My doc never actually told me the reason why I have to take Clomid or what It's supposed to do. :shrug:

As for your question: no, I don't test at home (I would if OPKs weren't so expensive). The clinic just makes me take the Clomid, go in for an u/s on cd12 and if they see a mature follicle they give me the trigger shot. If not, then I have to use an OPK and go in for the IUI the day after the surge.

Anyways, GOOD LUCK!! I wish you lots of baby dust! :) Let us know how it went! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Awww.. I can imagine! Hope AF shows soon!!!!
> 
> I phoned up the new clinic today. Looks like for this month we have to go back to the other clinic for the IUI since the earliest appt I could get in the new clinic is on 9 Feb. They're gonna make us both do a number of blood checks and might wanna do their own SA, too. So, we'll give the old clinic one last shot. Better than 'wasting' a cycle especially since I took Clomid!
> After this cycle, I'll take a break from Clomid. Honestly, I don't even know whether it has any effect on me or not. :shrug:

I hope AF shows up soon as well so I can move on to another cycle. To be honest the only thing I know for sure that Clomid did was give me those estrogen producing cysts so I'm happy I didn't take it this month. I really hope this cycle is better but if u end up at the other clinic I hope they have a good strategy!


----------



## ajoylenem

Oculi83 said:


> Hi ajoylenem! :flower:
> 
> I am not quite sure what exactly Clomid is supposed to do. I think if you take it early in your cycle, It's supposed to help improve the quality of the egg. If you take it later it should result in more follicles. That's what I read online so, I could be wrong. My doc never actually told me the reason why I have to take Clomid or what It's supposed to do. :shrug:
> 
> As for your question: no, I don't test at home (I would if OPKs weren't so expensive). The clinic just makes me take the Clomid, go in for an u/s on cd12 and if they see a mature follicle they give me the trigger shot. If not, then I have to use an OPK and go in for the IUI the day after the surge.
> 
> Anyways, GOOD LUCK!! I wish you lots of baby dust! :) Let us know how it went! :)

 All went well today! DH's SA was excellent and I had one mature follicle- very excited and anxious to see how this works. I have to wait 22 days- slightly longer than a normal TWW, but I O'd so early, my dr wont let me test until CD35!!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> I hope AF shows up soon as well so I can move on to another cycle. To be honest the only thing I know for sure that Clomid did was give me those estrogen producing cysts so I'm happy I didn't take it this month. I really hope this cycle is better but if u end up at the other clinic I hope they have a good strategy!

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and hope you can move on to another cycle soon!!

Yeah, I know. That's why after this month, I'll stop taking it and wait for the new clinic to take over and instruct me on what to do.

Hmm.. honestly, I have a feeling I'll end up at the other clinic. Haha. Oh well, but you never know. We'll try one last time with the old clinic but then we'll definitely switch to the other one where both, my hubby and I, will get thorough check-ups. 

I hope there's gonna be a mature follicle on Monday. We shall see.:shrug:


----------



## Oculi83

ajoylenem said:


> All went well today! DH's SA was excellent and I had one mature follicle- very excited and anxious to see how this works. I have to wait 22 days- slightly longer than a normal TWW, but I O'd so early, my dr wont let me test until CD35!!

Hey there! :)

I'm glad to hear that everything went well!:thumbup:

Hmm.. how come you have to wait until cd35 before you can test? How is your early ovulation related to the implantation??

Good luck! I should be joining you for the TWW in a few days.


----------



## Lucinda7981

ajoylenem said:


> hi ladies! Sorry to interrupt, but I actually go for my 1st IUI tomorrow. This is my first cycle with assistance...I started clomid on CD 3 and today is my CD 12 and I have one follicle 18-21... I am shocked to be O'ing so early in my cycle...normally day 17 or so... and to only see one with 50 mg Clomid... makes me nervous. I had the trigger shot today as well. Lucinda7981- waiting for AF is sometimes worse than the TWW- and Oculi83 I think a new clinic may be the best, but in the meantime, are you testing at home? You may have said this in a previous post, but that was a lot to read!

Yes I ovulated early on clomid....hope all went well with ur IUI!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> I hope AF shows up soon as well so I can move on to another cycle. To be honest the only thing I know for sure that Clomid did was give me those estrogen producing cysts so I'm happy I didn't take it this month. I really hope this cycle is better but if u end up at the other clinic I hope they have a good strategy!
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and hope you can move on to another cycle soon!!
> 
> Yeah, I know. That's why after this month, I'll stop taking it and wait for the new clinic to take over and instruct me on what to do.
> 
> Hmm.. honestly, I have a feeling I'll end up at the other clinic. Haha. Oh well, but you never know. We'll try one last time with the old clinic but then we'll definitely switch to the other one where both, my hubby and I, will get thorough check-ups.
> 
> I hope there's gonna be a mature follicle on Monday. We shall see.:shrug:Click to expand...

Best of luck on Monday!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

ajoylenem said:


> Oculi83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ajoylenem! :flower:
> 
> I am not quite sure what exactly Clomid is supposed to do. I think if you take it early in your cycle, It's supposed to help improve the quality of the egg. If you take it later it should result in more follicles. That's what I read online so, I could be wrong. My doc never actually told me the reason why I have to take Clomid or what It's supposed to do. :shrug:
> 
> As for your question: no, I don't test at home (I would if OPKs weren't so expensive). The clinic just makes me take the Clomid, go in for an u/s on cd12 and if they see a mature follicle they give me the trigger shot. If not, then I have to use an OPK and go in for the IUI the day after the surge.
> 
> Anyways, GOOD LUCK!! I wish you lots of baby dust! :) Let us know how it went! :)
> 
> All went well today! DH's SA was excellent and I had one mature follicle- very excited and anxious to see how this works. I have to wait 22 days- slightly longer than a normal TWW, but I O'd so early, my dr wont let me test until CD35!!Click to expand...

I don't understand why u have to wait so long to test...that would kill me....best of luck!


----------



## missy545

Hi ladies...hope you don't mind I join the thread, but I go for my first iui Monday after taking clomid days 3-7. Had my follow up today and have one big ole ripe egg. Taking trigger shot tonight. Anything I should know?


----------



## ajoylenem

Lucinda7981 said:


> ajoylenem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oculi83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ajoylenem! :flower:
> 
> I am not quite sure what exactly Clomid is supposed to do. I think if you take it early in your cycle, It's supposed to help improve the quality of the egg. If you take it later it should result in more follicles. That's what I read online so, I could be wrong. My doc never actually told me the reason why I have to take Clomid or what It's supposed to do. :shrug:
> 
> As for your question: no, I don't test at home (I would if OPKs weren't so expensive). The clinic just makes me take the Clomid, go in for an u/s on cd12 and if they see a mature follicle they give me the trigger shot. If not, then I have to use an OPK and go in for the IUI the day after the surge.
> 
> Anyways, GOOD LUCK!! I wish you lots of baby dust! :) Let us know how it went! :)
> 
> All went well today! DH's SA was excellent and I had one mature follicle- very excited and anxious to see how this works. I have to wait 22 days- slightly longer than a normal TWW, but I O'd so early, my dr wont let me test until CD35!!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand why u have to wait so long to test...that would kill me....best of luck!Click to expand...


I was told not to use HPT's to test if AF is late for two reasons- On my first cylce with clomid so I dont know for sure when AF is due- could be my normal 26 day cycle or clomid could make it longer and the trigger shot they gave me is HCG which can give a false positive...although I have been trying to research this and I am finding that the shot should be out of my system within 10-14 days... so surely I can test before then?? I think I would still by skeptical... and DR wont let me come in until CD35 to make sure so regardless, I guess I will be waiting! Its frustrating.


----------



## Oculi83

missy545 said:


> Hi ladies...hope you don't mind I join the thread, but I go for my first iui Monday after taking clomid days 3-7. Had my follow up today and have one big ole ripe egg. Taking trigger shot tonight. Anything I should know?

Hi missy!

Good luck with your IUI! :)

There's really not much to tell you. It's gonna be over really fast. It's just like a pap-smear except that afterwards they'll ask you lay down for another 15 minutes before getting up.;)


----------



## Oculi83

ajoylenem, if you have access to those cheap pregnancy tests, then you could test every day and see when the HCG is out of your system. If you get a positive test on 14dpiui then you'll know it's a real positive and not caused by the trigger shot.
I really don't think that the trigger shot stays in your system for that long.


----------



## Oculi83

AFM, I just got back from the cd12 scan. My doc said I have a beautiful lining but there are no mature follicles yet. However, there are 2 that are about 14+. So, she wants me to go back for another scan on Thursday. She said this time she'd rather monitor my follies by u/s and give me the trigger shot so that both eggs will be released and thus, give us double the chances. She said that I could also use OPKs but going for another u/s and getting the trigger shot would give her better control. :shrug: so, I opted for the u/s instead of OPKs.

She said everything looks perfect down there so she has no doubt I will get pregnant sooner or later. That felt kinda reassuring. Lol!


----------



## Lucinda7981

That sounds very promising...best of luck! How many more days till u go for another U/S?


----------



## Oculi83

Thanks! I really really hope it'll work this time despite dh's low numbers. One follie is on the left, one on the right. So, at least this time the little swimmers can't go into the wrong tube. Lol!
But we shall see. Not gonna allow myself to raise my hopes too much!
I'll go back in 3 days for the u/s (cd15). ;)

How have you been? Any news?


----------



## missy545

Thanks oculi. I went and it wasn't that bad. I was thinking it would be like the hsg. Now I think the next two weeks will be so long! But they said everything seemed good and ready to go. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ajoylenem

Yay Oculi! I hope your next scan looks better, I am excited to hear for you! I wanted to do the test daily thing but my husband told me no... says he thinks it will add to my stress level... and although i could push the issue, I decided for now (although I may change my mind tomorrow) that I will respect his wishes! Good Luck Missy! We arent too far apart- I just had my IUI this past Thursday!


----------



## Oculi83

missy545 said:


> Thanks oculi. I went and it wasn't that bad. I was thinking it would be like the hsg. Now I think the next two weeks will be so long! But they said everything seemed good and ready to go. Fingers crossed!

I'm glad everything went well. :)
Yeah, the TWW is the worst! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and hope to hear good news from you in two weeks.


----------



## Oculi83

ajoylenem said:


> Yay Oculi! I hope your next scan looks better, I am excited to hear for you! I wanted to do the test daily thing but my husband told me no... says he thinks it will add to my stress level... and although i could push the issue, I decided for now (although I may change my mind tomorrow) that I will respect his wishes! Good Luck Missy! We arent too far apart- I just had my IUI this past Thursday!

Thanks.:) yeah, I really hope my follies will be mature by Thursday. I'll keep you ladies posted.

Well, if you think it'll stress you out then better not do it.;) Your husband is right. But at least you know you have the option if you really need to know.:)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Sorry ladies that I readily haven't been on here but found out that I will have to get a new job as they are removing my yearly salary and benefits. On a good note AF showed again.


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, yay for AF showing! So, what's the plan for this cycle? :)

I'm sorry to hear about your job. I hope you'll find something better soon!! Keep me posted!


----------



## Lucinda7981

So plan is to wait for ovulation and go in to possible start IVF.


----------



## missy545

ajoylenem said:


> Yay Oculi! I hope your next scan looks better, I am excited to hear for you! I wanted to do the test daily thing but my husband told me no... says he thinks it will add to my stress level... and although i could push the issue, I decided for now (although I may change my mind tomorrow) that I will respect his wishes! Good Luck Missy! We arent too far apart- I just had my IUI this past Thursday!

I hate testing...I agree that it adds stress and leads to extra disappointment.

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you! I had given up any hope each month, so Im feeling really hopeful about this one even tho I know the odds...


----------



## ajoylenem

yay Lucinda! Hope this month goes your way! I broke down tonight and bought a cheapy test from Dollar General and guess what- negative already... is this normal at 6 days past trigger? I hope its right because that means I may get to test sooner!!! keeping my fingers crossed for you too Missy!


----------



## Lucinda7981

ajoylenem said:


> yay Lucinda! Hope this month goes your way! I broke down tonight and bought a cheapy test from Dollar General and guess what- negative already... is this normal at 6 days past trigger? I hope its right because that means I may get to test sooner!!! keeping my fingers crossed for you too Missy!

Yes its normal....i tested negative at 7 days past trigger. The soonest it would be a real positive is at about 11 dpiui; maybe faint at 10 dpiui.


----------



## Lucinda7981

ajoylenem ,
Thanks...hope all goes well this month too as the clomid messed up my last cycle with cysts and a 20 day cycle with only a 2 day AF. I just cant take any more IUI's with my low chances and DH having issues producing a sample.


----------



## Oculi83

Alright, just went for my u/s. I already ovulated! But she could tell from the follicle and uterine lining that it happened just recently. So, dh is giving his sperm sample now and in two hours we'll have the IUI. I released both eggs. So, yay for that. Now, just hoping for a good SA. Will update later.


----------



## Oculi83

Alright, just went for my u/s. I already ovulated! But she could tell from the follicle and uterine lining that it happened just recently. So, dh is giving his sperm sample now and in two hours we'll have the IUI. I released both eggs. So, yay for that. Now, just hoping for a good SA. Will update later.


----------



## Oculi83

Update: I just got home from the IUI. We had to go to a different clinic for the sperm wash as the other one is doing some renovation. Their result slip is not detailed at all and a bit confusing. But anyway, dh's post wash count was 8.6mil. Not great but definitely an improvement (1st IUI 2mil, 2nd IUI 1.1mil).

Thank goodness my hubby decided to come with me. For the cd12 scan I drove there alone and the valet parking guys tried to hit on me even though I made it very clear that I'm married and not interested (wtf)! So, dh wasn't too happy about that and refused to let me go by myself again. Haha!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Update: I just got home from the IUI. We had to go to a different clinic for the sperm wash as the other one is doing some renovation. Their result slip is not detailed at all and a bit confusing. But anyway, dh's post wash count was 8.6mil. Not great but definitely an improvement (1st IUI 2mil, 2nd IUI 1.1mil).
> 
> Thank goodness my hubby decided to come with me. For the cd12 scan I drove there alone and the valet parking guys tried to hit on me even though I made it very clear that I'm married and not interested (wtf)! So, dh wasn't too happy about that and refused to let me go by myself again. Haha!

Oh Geez....well thankfully DH went with you to your apt and def an improvement in the numbers.....hope this is your month!!!!


----------



## missy545

Lucinda7981 said:


> Oculi83 said:
> 
> 
> Update: I just got home from the IUI. We had to go to a different clinic for the sperm wash as the other one is doing some renovation. Their result slip is not detailed at all and a bit confusing. But anyway, dh's post wash count was 8.6mil. Not great but definitely an improvement (1st IUI 2mil, 2nd IUI 1.1mil).
> 
> Thank goodness my hubby decided to come with me. For the cd12 scan I drove there alone and the valet parking guys tried to hit on me even though I made it very clear that I'm married and not interested (wtf)! So, dh wasn't too happy about that and refused to let me go by myself again. Haha!
> 
> Oh Geez....well thankfully DH went with you to your apt and def an improvement in the numbers.....hope this is your month!!!!Click to expand...

Sounds crazy! Glad it all worked put in the end! Will keep my fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Oh Geez....well thankfully DH went with you to your apt and def an improvement in the numbers.....hope this is your month!!!!

Thanks! I hope so, too but we'll see. At least we have a plan for our next cycle should this one not work.

I'm having cramps since yesterday. Never had any with my previous IUIs. I wonder if there were still some prostaglandins present in the post-wash sample. :shrug:



missy545 said:


> Sounds crazy! Glad it all worked put in the end! Will keep my fingers crossed for you too!

Thanks, Missy!! Best of luck to you, too!!!! :flower: Keep us updated!


----------



## ajoylenem

Oculi83 said:


> Update: I just got home from the IUI. We had to go to a different clinic for the sperm wash as the other one is doing some renovation. Their result slip is not detailed at all and a bit confusing. But anyway, dh's post wash count was 8.6mil. Not great but definitely an improvement (1st IUI 2mil, 2nd IUI 1.1mil).
> 
> Thank goodness my hubby decided to come with me. For the cd12 scan I drove there alone and the valet parking guys tried to hit on me even though I made it very clear that I'm married and not interested (wtf)! So, dh wasn't too happy about that and refused to let me go by myself again. Haha!

haha my DH wouldnt have let me go alone either! good luck!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi,
Just stopping by to see how your doing...hope all is well!


----------



## Oculi83

Hey Lucinda,
I'm ok. I felt very bloated for the first few days after the IUI. But now, I'm doing fine. Yesterday I sorta had a 'burning' sensation in the area of my uterus. But today I don't feel anything at all. Don't know what all that was about. At first, I thought I might have an infection but everything's back to normal now so we'll see what this month brings. :shrug:
On Sat we're supposed to go to that new clinic to speak to an infertility specialist. But now my dh has second thoughts and says that if this IUI worked then we'd be wasting money etc. I see his point but if I cancel our appt and it turns out that the IUI didn't work then I have to wait for another month to see a specialist(next possible appt would be on March 9).
So, I'd rather go see him now, make plans in case the IUI is unsuccessful and go for all the necessary blood tests once AF arrives rather than wasting another month. 

How about you? Any news? How have you been?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Hey Lucinda,
> I'm ok. I felt very bloated for the first few days after the IUI. But now, I'm doing fine. Yesterday I sorta had a 'burning' sensation in the area of my uterus. But today I don't feel anything at all. Don't know what all that was about. At first, I thought I might have an infection but everything's back to normal now so we'll see what this month brings. :shrug:
> On Sat we're supposed to go to that new clinic to speak to an infertility specialist. But now my dh has second thoughts and says that if this IUI worked then we'd be wasting money etc. I see his point but if I cancel our appt and it turns out that the IUI didn't work then I have to wait for another month to see a specialist(next possible appt would be on March 9).
> So, I'd rather go see him now, make plans in case the IUI is unsuccessful and go for all the necessary blood tests once AF arrives rather than wasting another month.
> 
> How about you? Any news? How have you been?

Ive been okay i got a job offer on Monday so im happy about that but stressed about starting a new job and the possibility of becoming pregnant! The good news is that i been POS since Monday which was CD 10 and got a smiley face(on Clearblue easy digital ovualtion test) this a.m. So im happy about that because i have an apt next week and they will be checking to make sure i ovulated before starting any meds. So i should know by the end of next week what meds i will be on and if i can start.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi, i think your plan sounds good to have the apt with the specialist just in case so that you dont have to wait any time in between....because beleive you me sitting it out sucks! This has been worse than the 2ww for me


----------



## ajoylenem

Lucinda7981 said:


> Oculi83 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lucinda,
> I'm ok. I felt very bloated for the first few days after the IUI. But now, I'm doing fine. Yesterday I sorta had a 'burning' sensation in the area of my uterus. But today I don't feel anything at all. Don't know what all that was about. At first, I thought I might have an infection but everything's back to normal now so we'll see what this month brings. :shrug:
> On Sat we're supposed to go to that new clinic to speak to an infertility specialist. But now my dh has second thoughts and says that if this IUI worked then we'd be wasting money etc. I see his point but if I cancel our appt and it turns out that the IUI didn't work then I have to wait for another month to see a specialist(next possible appt would be on March 9).
> So, I'd rather go see him now, make plans in case the IUI is unsuccessful and go for all the necessary blood tests once AF arrives rather than wasting another month.
> 
> How about you? Any news? How have you been?
> 
> Ive been okay i got a job offer on Monday so im happy about that but stressed about starting a new job and the possibility of becoming pregnant! The good news is that i been POS since Monday which was CD 10 and got a smiley face(on Clearblue easy digital ovualtion test) this a.m. So im happy about that because i have an apt next week and they will be checking to make sure i ovulated before starting any meds. So i should know by the end of next week what meds i will be on and if i can start.Click to expand...

Sounds like you two are doing ok :) keep posted please :) I am on CD 27- supposed to be my CD 1 on normal cycle, but no AF and no :bfp: so I am still in limbo. Worst TWW for sure


----------



## Lucinda7981

Ajoy I hope u get some answers; anything is better than limbo!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Ive been okay i got a job offer on Monday so im happy about that but stressed about starting a new job and the possibility of becoming pregnant! The good news is that i been POS since Monday which was CD 10 and got a smiley face(on Clearblue easy digital ovualtion test) this a.m. So im happy about that because i have an apt next week and they will be checking to make sure i ovulated before starting any meds. So i should know by the end of next week what meds i will be on and if i can start.

Congrats on the job offer! :)
I understand that you feel a bit stressed. But just try to take one step at a time. 

That's great that you got your positive opk.:) can't wait to hear what your doc says.

AFM.. well, nothing ever seems to work out. Lol! I had to postpone my appointment to March 9. My MIL was very ill so I brought her to the hospital this morning and stayed with her until all the tests were done. 
Anyways, I still don't feel anything unusual. Just a few twinges here and there but that's nothing new. I'm not gonna test. Just waiting for AF to show. And when she does, then at least I know I'm already starting a new cycle. :)


----------



## Oculi83

ajoylenem, any news yet??


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks I'm happy I ovulated on time after my weird cycle this past month! So now just waiting for my apt at the end if this upcoming week to find out if I can start meds.
Looking forward to hear about the end of ur 2 ww!


----------



## ajoylenem

Oculi83 said:


> ajoylenem, any news yet??

Still waiting - no AF but still :bfn: I hate the wait! Today makes CD 30- I normally have 26 say cycles... I just don't know what to think!!


----------



## missy545

I am officially out for this month starting iui#2 right away. This was the worst tww with the added hope of the iui. 
Anyone else know anything yet?


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Thanks I'm happy I ovulated on time after my weird cycle this past month! So now just waiting for my apt at the end if this upcoming week to find out if I can start meds.
> Looking forward to hear about the end of ur 2 ww!

I think my 2ww is gonna be more of a 3ww again thanks to the progesterone. 
What kind of meds would you be taking?


----------



## Oculi83

ajoylenem said:


> Still waiting - no AF but still :bfn: I hate the wait! Today makes CD 30- I normally have 26 say cycles... I just don't know what to think!!

Well, as long as AF doesn't show you're not out yet.
Are you on any meds?


----------



## Oculi83

missy545 said:


> I am officially out for this month starting iui#2 right away. This was the worst tww with the added hope of the iui.
> Anyone else know anything yet?

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that! :(

I haven't tested yet and don't think I will just to spare myself the sight of yet another negative hpt. Just gonna wait for AF to show.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks I'm happy I ovulated on time after my weird cycle this past month! So now just waiting for my apt at the end if this upcoming week to find out if I can start meds.
> Looking forward to hear about the end of ur 2 ww!
> 
> I think my 2ww is gonna be more of a 3ww again thanks to the progesterone.
> What kind of meds would you be taking?Click to expand...

It will be meds for IVF....so either BC pills or Lupron (injections) for 2 weeks and then Gonal F for another week or so.


----------



## Lucinda7981

ajoylenem said:


> Oculi83 said:
> 
> 
> ajoylenem, any news yet??
> 
> Still waiting - no AF but still :bfn: I hate the wait! Today makes CD 30- I normally have 26 say cycles... I just don't know what to think!!Click to expand...

Hope that if its a BFN, AF shows up soon so you can proceed to another cycle!


----------



## ajoylenem

Oculi83 said:


> ajoylenem said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting - no AF but still :bfn: I hate the wait! Today makes CD 30- I normally have 26 say cycles... I just don't know what to think!!
> 
> Well, as long as AF doesn't show you're not out yet.
> Are you on any meds?Click to expand...

The :witch: is here :( So I will be moving on to round 2! :wacko: I am on prometrium-well, not now, but I was until 3 days after IUI. Better luck next time maybe? Hope so!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, when exactly do you have your appointment?

Ajoylenem, I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope you'll have more luck next time! :hugs:

AFM, I think I'm out, too. Had a teeny weeny amount of light pink discharge yesterday and been cramping a lot today and again had a little bit of light pink discharge. Think AF is on the way! :(


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oh ladies I'm sorry to hear :/ hope u both get better results this upcoming round.
Oculi, my apt is on Thurs 12 pm here.....ill update you that afternoon for sure on how things went !


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, how did your appointment go? :)

I'm still spotting. Expecting AF to arrive soon.

Looks like next month we'll take a break from everything. We have an appointment with an infertility specialist on March 5. So, looking forward to that. I think it'll be good for my body to get a break from all the meds. So, we'll try naturally this upcoming cycle. And then proceed with whatever the specialist suggests.


----------



## Lucinda7981

My apt went well yest...sorry i didnt update earlier but i was trying to fill some prescriptions. I began BC which ill take for 2 weeks and then go back in for monitoring.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi,
Also your idea to take a break from meds sounds like a great idea to me!!!! Hope you really like this new specialist and whatever he suggests works!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, sorry for the late reply.
Yes, I hope whatever that specialist suggests will work. Kinda start thinking about IVF as well. Think that would give us the best chances. But we'll see what the doc says. Gotta wait another week to see him/her. The day before our appointment I gotta go extract my wisdom teeth! Yucks! Lol!

How are things going with you?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Lucinda, sorry for the late reply.
> Yes, I hope whatever that specialist suggests will work. Kinda start thinking about IVF as well. Think that would give us the best chances. But we'll see what the doc says. Gotta wait another week to see him/her. The day before our appointment I gotta go extract my wisdom teeth! Yucks! Lol!
> 
> How are things going with you?

No need to apologize; I am still on BC....will be taking my last pill on Wed. I will then go for ultrasound on Fri to see if I can move on to stims. I began spotting today which RE said is normal but I also began cramps. AF is suppose to start after I stop the BC pills. Also it's my birthday 2 days after your apt with your new specialist ;)
And ouch about the wisdom tooth; are you getting sedated??? I did when I did mine and I'm glad I did ;)


----------



## Oculi83

What exactly are you taking the BC pills for? I know It's standard procedure. But for what? Just to make sure you're not pregnant when you start your other meds or to control the start of your AF or what?

Your birthday is on March 7? :) well, I sincerely hope It's your last one without a baby in your arms! ;)

Haha.. Nah, I'm just getting local anesthesia. I already got the ones on my right side removed and now gonna take out the ones on my left. Local anesthesia is not too bad. The worst part for me was having to bite on the gauze even after the effect of the anesthetics had worn off. That was pretty painful. I hope this time the bleeding will stop sooner.


----------



## Oculi83

Btw.. I'm on CD9 today and sorry if this is TMI but I got some mild cramps on my left side this afternoon and had light pink discharge and EWCM!!!! How could this be?? I never ovulate this early! Wonder if It's because of the previous 3 cycles of Clomid. Or maybe my body's just playing mind-games again. But gonna BD today just in case. So weird.


----------



## Lucinda7981

The BC is to "suppress"; basically so that they can be in control of my cycle. I would have had a full period last Sat if I wasn't on these pills. So when I go on Fri they will see if I'm ready for stims....aka injectables.
Oh and don't worry not too much info....btw that is not weird at all as I too ovulated around cd 9 last month....I ended up with 2 periods in that same month. I talked to my RE about it and he said its normal for your cycle to be messed up because of the clomid.....so def do bd!!!!
Ill keep you posted on my progress but regardless I wouldn't have a transfer until April as I'm having a frozen transfer....if I get to that point that is


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oh and yes my bday is the 7th! ;)


----------



## Oculi83

Ah, I see. Thanks for the explanation. Dh and I are considering IVF, too. Well, obviously it all depends on what the specialist says. But we discussed it and if the doc lets us choose between another IUI and IVF, we're very likely to go straight for IVF. 
Once you start your meds, how soon after can you go for the egg retrieval? Btw, I read that FET has higher success rates than a fresh cycle! ;)

Phew.. good to know that it's 'normal'. What CDs did you get your two periods? The luteal phase is about 14 days, right? So, should I expect AF on CD23? Was your cycle that short?

What makes you doubt you'll get to do the FET?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Well best of luck on the 5th with this new specialist!!!! I can stim(inject medication) for about a week but some people do it longer; follies have to be mature just like IUI and once they are...just like IUI you will trigger but instead of having the IUI you have an egg retrieval. What I meant by if I get to that point is that I have to have enough eggs retrieved and most importantly they need to fertilize and then make it to blast!


----------



## Lucinda7981

So I had AF 1/7 and then again 1/26.....I went to an apt with RE on 1/16 and he stated I had ovulated already at that point


----------



## Oculi83

Alrighty, thought I'd give you an update:
So, yesterday I got my wisdom teeth extracted. They had to remove part of my jaw bone to get to the tooth. That's probably why it's more painful this time. Oh.. and I look like a hamster! The left side of my face is swollen. They gave me some sort of steroid to take for two days on top of all the other meds to prevent excessive swelling. Lol! Anyways.. I'm glad it's over! :)

Today dh and I went to see the specialist. They said that they need to do some blood checks and a pelvic ultrasound on specific days of my cycle just to make sure everything's fine before they can advise us on what's the best option for us.
So, next Monday I gotta go for the first blood test. Then again on CD2 or 3 and on April 16 I'll have the pelvic ultrasound and we'll discuss the results of my blood tests.
Can't wait! For some reason I hope they'll find a problem. Lol! So, at least we know what's going on and can start fixing whatever's wrong. Haha.. am I weird? Oh well.. maybe it's the meds I'm taking! ;)

How are things with you? :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oh Geez the wisdom tooth extraction sounds like an ordeal but sounds like DH's experience....I'm glad it's over for u as well ;)
I'm really happy that u met with the new specialist and that they hurry up and tell you what's wrong already n how to move forward ;)
As for me I started stims on Sunday n go back for bw n ultrasound on Fri


----------



## missy545

Im going to join back if y'all dont mind. Today I start CD1 again :( AF came today, 3 days early (after IUI #2.) So I go back in Friday for an ultrasound/bloodwork on CD3. It's so frustrating. All the numbers seemed promising last month, and I had 2 eggs! Insurance approved 3 rounds of IUI, so I dont even know the next step. :-/

I still wish they had found more of a problem (a slight morphology problem with DH) so there was a better idea of what I needed to do. I hope your appt's go well. 

Wisdom teeth surgery sucks...I hated having mine out! Good luck with that.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Goodluck at your monitoring apt tom Missy; what's the protocol this time?


----------



## missy545

Tomorrow morning is just a baseline ultrasound and bloodwork. Not even completely sure what they look for, just that everything is progressing normally I suppose. It's kinda cool to see everything tho, dont you think?

On another note, we are trying to plan a trip for the end of this cycle, whether or not it works. Hopefully we'll get the time off and find something fun to do for a long weekend :)


----------



## Oculi83

Happy belated birthday, Lucinda! :) hope you had an awesome day! 
How's everything with you?

Missy, good luck with this New cycle! Have you ever done a complete blood check (fsh, progesterone, prolactin etc?)before? If not, then I guess they'll check your ovarian reserve / hormones on cd3.

AFM, my cheek is still swollen. Hope that'll go back to normal soon. :/
Other than that there's nothing new. Just waiting for AF so that I can go for that other blood test on cd3. I have no idea when to expect AF. I'm pretty sure I ovulated on cd9 or cd10 which is very early for me. So, I guess that'll shorten my cycle but I'm not sure to what extent. We'll see.


----------



## Oculi83

How are you ladies doing? :)

Last night the weirdest thing happened to me.
My dh usually stays up until early in the morning and watches NBA videos on his notebook (in bed). 
I was sleeping beside him when suddenly I kind of felt that something was on my face. And for some reason I immediately thought It's a spider (i hate spiders). So, within split seconds I jumped and landed on all four and I swear I saw this disgusting big black spider with red stripes on it's legs fall on the bed. So I grabbed the towel (our room isn't dark enough at night so I usually put a cloth or towel on my eyes so I can sleep) and started to frantically hit the bed with the towel thinking I'm hitting the spider. And then suddenly I was like.. what the heck am I doing? Then I slowly lifted the towel and there was nothing. Haha.
My dh was totally in shock and didn't know what the heck was going on. Lol. It was so weird. I really could have sworn that there really was a spider. I must have been in some kind of weird in-between state of dreaming and being awake. Lol. 
Anyway, I checked google just to make sure that such spiders don't exist. Haha.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks for the birthday wishes..DH took me put for dinner. Also a couple of days before my bday I went out with an old friend and I really should not have drank because I was soooo sick. Anywho still stimming on my end....


----------



## missy545

Happy Very Belated Birthday!!

So I had a follow-up with my dr. and double checked what they've been doing to me. When I go for day 3 check in they check my ovaries with an internal ultrasound and a bloodtest to ensure Im not pregnant. Thats when I starrt my clomid. I go back day 12 where they check on the follicle size and do bloodwork to see when my LH starts to go up. I go back every 2 days until they think Im ready to take the trigger and go back for iui 36 hours later. 
We also had a conversation about the next steps...my insurance covered 3 iuis. We are opting to go ivf if this cycle doesnt work. It seems a little more complicated but it also looks like the odds of becoming pregnant are way higher. 
So thats whats been rattling around in my head. Im hoping that since we've had all these conversations, I will just test preggo this cycle!

Thanks for listening!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Missy thanks for the belated wishes. I hope that this cycle is it for you but if not I do agree that IVF increases your chances!!!!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, I'm glad you had a great time on your birthday. :)

How's your body reacting to the stims?

Missy, I hope you'll get your BFP this time! Fingers crossed!

AFM, AF showed today. So, I'll go in for another blood test tomorrow (CD2) to test my FSH level and some other stuff (i forgot).
This has been the shortest cycle ever (25 days) but I kinda expected it to be shorter since I ovulated so early.:/


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi I told you about the cycle being short...at least yours was 25 and not like me 20 days.
Sorry I've been MIA but I had retrieval and have been recooperating.


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, how exciting! How did the retrieval go? :) are you ok?

Yeah, I expected it to be shorter than usual. ;) I went for the second blood test a few days ago. I called the clinic up and asked them to send me a copy of the lab results. I don't think I can wait until mid next month. Plus, if there's something wrong at least I can mentally prepare myself and ask the right questions when we see the doc next month.


----------



## missy545

Thanks Oculi. Good luck to you this cycle. I suppose the one good thing about AF coming early is that you can get started on the next cycle quicker? :)

Lucinda -- Hope you're feeling ok. How was the retrieval? How long is the recovery period? How many did they get? So excxiting!!

I had my day 12 bloodwork done and I go back tomorrow morning for another check-in. Hopefully we get the ok for the iui on Friday. They had seen 3 follicles growing good, so I have high hopes :) And thank goodness I didnt have to go in today bc I have a snow day from school and it was messy this morning. Im happy I didnt have to drive in it! Thankfully its getting better out there already :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi that sounds like a good plan...i wouldn't want to wait that long either.
AFM i did mini ivf and by the time of retrieval they only got 3 gets eggs....im awaiting final fertilization at the moment. As far as the procedure i just had Valium and it was like the HSG(i think that was the name of that uncomfortable exam to see if your tubes are open). I felt cramping bloating 2 days pre-retrival and about another 3 days after. So now I'm fine :0


----------



## Lucinda7981

Goodluck Missy on your upcoming IUI...how exciting!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, how's everything with you? 
What is mini IVF??

AFM.. today I finally received the blood test results that I requested.
I haven't had time yet to check if everything's within the normal range but anyway.. here are the numbers for cd3:
FSH 6.5
LH 3.33
Prolactin 12.15
Hb 13.6

Cd22:
Progesterone 48.9

Any idea if that's ok or not??


----------



## Lucinda7981

I'm waiting for AF so that I can prepare for FET; I only have 2 frozen embies. I'm horrible at comprehending those numbers....sorry I can't be of any assistance.


----------



## missy545

I wish I understood what any of those numbers meant. When I get mine, the rattle them off so fast and usually end with something like "and thats what we want to see" so I sorta stop listening. I should probably ask, but neve think of any questions until after I hang out..

On another note, I just need to vent:

I found out today another friend (who is coming for Easter tomorrow) is pregnant. And I feel like AF is going to be here any minute. I almost want to cancel, but that would be rude. I'm actually a little worried that I may just start crying in the middle of dinner. Argh!

End of rant.

I hope you both have and wonderful Easter :)


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, I hope AF shows soon. And 2 is a good number, right? I thought that's the max number they'll implant anyway? I'll cross my fingers for you. Who knows, maybe you'll end up with twins. :D

Missy, I can completely understand your emotions. One friend of mine after the other is getting pregnant. Soon I'll be the only one left behind. :( and the worst is when they keep on asking when It's our turn to have a baby!!! Aaaaarghh!!

Anyways.. I just noticed that the blood works results are incomplete. They didn't send me the result of my AMH levels. :/
I tried to figure out what these numbers mean but gave up coz different websites say different things. I guess everything's ok except that my lh:fsh ratio is a bit off. Then again I read that Clomid can have an effect on your fsh levels even months after you stopped taking it. So, I'll see what my AMH level and u/s say. :shrug:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Sorry didnt see question about mini ivf; it's an ivf cycle where they use less meds than usual. So I'm on day 18 post retrieval and no AF wtf!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Take it back...AF just arrived!!!!


----------



## Oculi83

Wohoo! So, how soon can you go for the embryo transfer?


----------



## missy545

Lucinda, sounds exciting! Can't wait to hear when you can do the transfer. Best of luck.

I think I'll ask about mini ivf. AF Also showed for me yesterday, so tomorrow we figure out the next steps towards ivf. 

Oculi, thanks for the thoughts. Easter wound up not being too bad. I think she has some idea what I'm going through.

Did you have a nice holiday?


----------



## Oculi83

Missy, dh and I have decided to go for IVF as well. We just don't want to waste any more time with IUIs knowing that our chances
aren't very good.
We have an appointment on the 16th where I believe they'll do an antral follicle count and then we'll discuss the results of my bw and u/s.
If they give us the green light for IVF then we'll go for it right away. So, I really can't wait for the 16th. I just want to move on so badly. :-/


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Missy, dh and I have decided to go for IVF as well. We just don't want to waste any more time with IUIs knowing that our chances
> aren't very good.
> We have an appointment on the 16th where I believe they'll do an antral follicle count and then we'll discuss the results of my bw and u/s.
> If they give us the green light for IVF then we'll go for it right away. So, I really can't wait for the 16th. I just want to move on so badly. :-/

Wooooooohooooo for moving forward. So I go in tom for cd4 monitoring and then they'll have me back to confirm ovulation and then once they confirm it I will start the progesterone suppositories and estrodiol ...basically frozen egg transfer will be 5 days after ovulation.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Missy Goodluck with moving forward with ivf.....I just became tired of doing IUI's with such low success rates....at least now I know I have a real shot....now onto my BFP. I will keep u guys updated


----------



## missy545

I feel like we're all on the same trajectory and have a good feeling for all of us!
It really feels like we are all moving forward now :)

Tonight I start 2 weeks of birth control before they start the monitoring and injections and stuff. So we booked a last minute vacation cruise before going through everything. Sunday-Sunday and I can't wait!! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Missy that sounds like a fabulous idea!!!! I also did 2 wks of bc.


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Wooooooohooooo for moving forward. So I go in tom for cd4 monitoring and then they'll have me back to confirm ovulation and then once they confirm it I will start the progesterone suppositories and estrodiol ...basically frozen egg transfer will be 5 days after ovulation.

Yay!! That's so exciting!!! :happydance: How many embryos are they going to implant? All three of them? :)



missy545 said:


> I feel like we're all on the same trajectory and have a good feeling for all of us!
> It really feels like we are all moving forward now :)
> 
> Tonight I start 2 weeks of birth control before they start the monitoring and injections and stuff. So we booked a last minute vacation cruise before going through everything. Sunday-Sunday and I can't wait!! :)

That's fantastic! Yes, it's great that we're all moving forward now! :)
Enjoy your vacation and keep us updated about all the monitoring and meds!! :D


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi,
When they retrieved my 3 eggs one was immature and it trailed behind by 1 day....then on day 4 it stopped growing. So I just have 2 frozen embies and it will be a single transfer.


----------



## Cjohnson13

Hey ladies, I started by reading this thread from the beginning , I hope you don't mind me joining in. I go Tuesday for my consult with the re after all our tests. I'm 30 yo my amh is 1.0 my husband has low testosterone but his swimmers seem ok, my hsg came back good, I think they are going to try clomid with an iui this month


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, 
Oh ok, I see. Let us know when they're going to transfer the embies! :D

Hi Cjohnson, welcome! :)
Best of luck for your IUI!! 
As far as I know, your AMH is ok and since your dh has good swimmers you stand a good chance. :)
What cd will you start the clomid?


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm not sure yet, I go to the re tomorrow @ 11


----------



## Cjohnson13

Lol my husband caught be blogging the first time and was like your telling strangers out business? I said they are women in the same exact position as us....settle down lol


----------



## Oculi83

Cjohnson13 said:


> I'm not sure yet, I go to the re tomorrow @ 11




Cjohnson13 said:


> Lol my husband caught be blogging the first time and was like your telling strangers out business? I said they are women in the same exact position as us....settle down lol

Well, keep us updated on your IUI protocol. :)

Haha.. my hubby's like that, too!:winkwink: He was like: why are you sharing all this stuff with strangers?? lol! I think they just don't quite understand what an emotional rollercoaster all this is for us and that it helps us to share our story with other women who are in the same position as us.
I'm especially grateful for having you ladies as I did not tell anyone that we're trying to conceive and that we're having troubles with it simply because I don't want to feel that 'performance pressure'. So, whenever someone asks me when it's our turn to have a baby I'll just say something like: We'll see.. maybe next year or so.


----------



## Cjohnson13

So it looks like I go in for a base line scan after my ad arrives, I take clomid 50 mg day 5-9 then go in for a 10 day scan , they said it could be daily until the follies are mature, then ovidril triggershot with iui the following day and another iui the day after then progesterone suppositories until 2 ww bloodtest. Does this sound normal?im excited, although you don't hear about to many first iui's working


----------



## Oculi83

Yes, it sounds normal. ;)
Good luck! I hope it works for you on the first try. I'll cross my fingers for you. :)

Missy and Lucinda, how are things with you ladies? :)

AFM I just got back from my appt with the specialist. He told me that*everything's perfectly fine with me and that he can tell from my blood test results that I ovulate on my own. So, he asked if we wanted to try another IUI but my dh immediately said no and that we want to go straight for IVF. So, next Monday we have to go down for a counselling session and sign all the forms and stuff. And when AF shows I have to call the clinic and start with the meds. :)


----------



## missy545

Hi everyone! 

CJohnson, nice to have you join. Your story sounds fairly similar to mine. And I started with clomid 50mg, but I took it cd3-7, and went for a scan on cd12. Good luck! I have heard of some first iui's working, so who knows!

I'm just back from a much needed week away and tomorrow morning I go back for my 2 week check after starting birth control. I believe if everything comes back status quo I start the injectables and get started growing some eggs :) Not looking forward to all the needles, but I'm feeling good about starting IVF for real.

It's funny Oculi, my dh also immediately said he wanted to start ivf instead of trying iui again. Sounds like you'll be just a few weeks behind me.

I love having you ladies to talk to as well. My husband had the same reactions when he noticed me on the message boards. But it was nice when he understood that its just easier to have someone going through exactly what you are to talk to. I actually have 2 good friends with fertility issues, but both are just so different. So even though I actually feel comfortable talking to them about it, they still just dont understand.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Yes, it sounds normal. ;)
> Good luck! I hope it works for you on the first try. I'll cross my fingers for you. :)
> 
> Missy and Lucinda, how are things with you ladies? :)
> 
> AFM I just got back from my appt with the specialist. He told me that*everything's perfectly fine with me and that he can tell from my blood test results that I ovulate on my own. So, he asked if we wanted to try another IUI but my dh immediately said no and that we want to go straight for IVF. So, next Monday we have to go down for a counselling session and sign all the forms and stuff. And when AF shows I have to call the clinic and start with the meds. :)

Hello,
I kinda had a mini meltdown when i went to the clinic on mon and they stated that i ovulated prematurely(had smiley face on digital ovulation test on sat am); meaning they had me come in too late and missed my ovulation and canceled my frozen transfer. I am beyond pissed and returned to my old RE (I love him but very expensive) and took ivf class, signed consents, ordered meds, and now waiting for AF to start injections for conventional ivf.


----------



## Cjohnson13

Yay for you girls moving in for ivf! Iv gotten my cd 11 and a cd12 scan
Today it's showing I have 2 follicles on my left side that are around 15.4 an 2 on my right measuring 13. My e2 is 236 so I should have at least 1 mature eggy. And my lining is at 8.4 so I'm just waiting on there call I say if I do my trigger or come back in I tomorrow again


----------



## Cjohnson13

I have to in tomorrow for another scan, they said my e2 was at 296 today


----------



## Cjohnson13

So today I have a 20mm and 16 mm follicle on the right and 2x 16 mm follicles on the left , waiting for the call to see If I trigger tonight my e2 was 296 yesterday so I'm assuming its more today


----------



## Cjohnson13

396 yesterday


----------



## Cjohnson13

So now they are canceling my cycle......


----------



## Lucinda7981

Y are they canceling ur cycle? What's the next step.....sorry


----------



## missy545

Lucinda -- That just sucks! I am so sorry!! Hoping things move quickly for you so you can get started again!

Cjohnson -- Why are they cancelling the procedure? I hope you are ok!

Oculi -- What's new with you?

I've been shooting myself up with gonal-f this past week. How awkward, I do not like it at all. But hopeful for a retrieval late next week.


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, the wicked witch got me yesterday so here I am to the May thread. Going on our 6th round of clomid and praying to make it to the iui part this month. Last month got cancelled due to a thin lining. Have to call the doctor Monday for our game plan this month. Will post more then. Good luck to everyone for May!


----------



## Lucinda7981

missy545 said:


> Lucinda -- That just sucks! I am so sorry!! Hoping things move quickly for you so you can get started again!
> 
> Cjohnson -- Why are they cancelling the procedure? I hope you are ok!
> 
> Oculi -- What's new with you?
> 
> I've been shooting myself up with gonal-f this past week. How awkward, I do not like it at all. But hopeful for a retrieval late next week.

Thanks Missy....hope lots of follies are growing! I'm currently waiting for AF to start my next cycle!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Hello,
> I kinda had a mini meltdown when i went to the clinic on mon and they stated that i ovulated prematurely(had smiley face on digital ovulation test on sat am); meaning they had me come in too late and missed my ovulation and canceled my frozen transfer. I am beyond pissed and returned to my old RE (I love him but very expensive) and took ivf class, signed consents, ordered meds, and now waiting for AF to start injections for conventional ivf.

Oh no!!! Are you serious??! I am so sorry to hear that!!:hugs: What the heck?? I think switching to a different RE is a good idea!!



Cjohnson13 said:


> So now they are canceling my cycle......

huh?? What happened? Why did they cancel your cycle??



missy545 said:


> Lucinda -- That just sucks! I am so sorry!! Hoping things move quickly for you so you can get started again!
> 
> Cjohnson -- Why are they cancelling the procedure? I hope you are ok!
> 
> Oculi -- What's new with you?
> 
> I've been shooting myself up with gonal-f this past week. How awkward, I do not like it at all. But hopeful for a retrieval late next week.

DH and I went for a "counselling session" this past Monday. We were led to a room, together with 4 other couples, and waited for about 45 minutes before the doctor finally showed up and explained to us what to expect and stuff. Then we had to sign some forms and go for another blood test (HIV, Hep C & Hep B screening). 
Now I'm waiting for AF to show. I'm only on CD16 so, I still got another 2 weeks to wait.:coffee: When AF's here, I'm to call the center, go in for an u/s on CD3 or 4 and if there are no cysts I can proceed to injecting the meds.




Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies, the wicked witch got me yesterday so here I am to the May thread. Going on our 6th round of clomid and praying to make it to the iui part this month. Last month got cancelled due to a thin lining. Have to call the doctor Monday for our game plan this month. Will post more then. Good luck to everyone for May!

Hi!:flower: Sorry to hear about last month's cycle. I hope things go better for you this time. Good luck! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi this sounds exciting; do u know which meds u will be on? Are u doing ICSI?


----------



## missy545

I just need to share that I have 9 follicles so far >10mm! I can't wait for the retrieval (tho Im a little nervous). It all feels so fast and so slow at the same time.

I hope everyone else has lots of luck and that your days keep moving along for you too! I know its just so hard to wait! (especially when it feels like you're bring left behind...)


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, I don't know what meds I'll be on yet but I'll let you know once I know more. 
They told us that they're gonna do half/half (ivf/icsi). So, we'll see how that goes.

Missy, sounds good. :) how big did they say your follies need to be before egg retrieval?


----------



## missy545

Oculi83 said:


> Lucinda, I don't know what meds I'll be on yet but I'll let you know once I know more.
> They told us that they're gonna do half/half (ivf/icsi). So, we'll see how that goes.
> 
> Interesting. We were told that they watch the eggs and sperm, and if after a little bit if nothing was taking they would do icsi
> 
> 
> Missy, sounds good. :) how big did they say your follies need to be before egg retrieval?

Today I had 13 follicles btwn 11-18mm. Most of them are over 14. They were looking for most of them being over 15. I found out a few hours ago that I am scheduled for the retrieval Friday morning. They are giving me another day to grow a little bit before the trigger. Im so excited and nervous! :)


----------



## Dannixo

Well my cd 5 scan went better than expected. I had a few small cysts but nothing to prevent her from giving me clomid. We had the choice to try 100 mg again or stay at 50. We chose to stay at 50 since I hyper stimulate on 100. So hoping my lining stays thick this time. We have a cd 14 ultrasound on May 9th. Will know more then. Possible iui and trigger shot. The good news we got scheduled with the good fertility specialist May 8th to see about a lap and dye test and hsg. Hoping to finally get some answers!


----------



## Lucinda7981

missy545 said:


> Oculi83 said:
> 
> 
> Lucinda, I don't know what meds I'll be on yet but I'll let you know once I know more.
> They told us that they're gonna do half/half (ivf/icsi). So, we'll see how that goes.
> 
> Interesting. We were told that they watch the eggs and sperm, and if after a little bit if nothing was taking they would do icsi
> 
> 
> Missy, sounds good. :) how big did they say your follies need to be before egg retrieval?
> 
> Today I had 13 follicles btwn 11-18mm. Most of them are over 14. They were looking for most of them being over 15. I found out a few hours ago that I am scheduled for the retrieval Friday morning. They are giving me another day to grow a little bit before the trigger. Im so excited and nervous! :)Click to expand...

How exciting!!!! Almost there ;)


----------



## missy545

Lucinda7981 said:


> missy545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oculi83 said:
> 
> 
> Lucinda, I don't know what meds I'll be on yet but I'll let you know once I know more.
> They told us that they're gonna do half/half (ivf/icsi). So, we'll see how that goes.
> 
> Interesting. We were told that they watch the eggs and sperm, and if after a little bit if nothing was taking they would do icsi
> 
> 
> Missy, sounds good. :) how big did they say your follies need to be before egg retrieval?
> 
> Today I had 13 follicles btwn 11-18mm. Most of them are over 14. They were looking for most of them being over 15. I found out a few hours ago that I am scheduled for the retrieval Friday morning. They are giving me another day to grow a little bit before the trigger. Im so excited and nervous! :)Click to expand...
> 
> How exciting!!!! Almost there ;)Click to expand...

Thanks!
Eek! Retrieval tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Oculi83

Dannixo, good luck! Hope this will be the month for you!:)

Lucinda, well, that's good, too! We were told that for first-timers it's standard procedure to do half-half (except if there's certain known problems with either one of the partners). Hope that if the IVF half doesn't take they'll do icsi for those eggs, too.

Missy, soooooo? How did it go??


----------



## Lucinda7981

AFM started stims Tues....
Missy how did it go?


----------



## missy545

So I almost fainted when they hooked me up to fluids...but that was the worst part. I dont remember a single thing about the procedure itself, which is probably good. They told me they got 9 eggs...not so bad! Went home and slept about 3 hours. I still have some slight cramping, but not that bad.

BUT I just got a call with an update. Only 1 fertilized so they were going to try a "recovery icsi" to try to get a few more. I know it only takes one...but Im a little disappointed. Tomorrow they will call with more info and we'll figure out the next steps.

I'm just going to try to stay positive, but its so difficult.

And soon I go to a baby shower for a friend from work. Hope I dont break down. Super happy for her, but still. 

Thanks for listening girls! Its so nice to have someone to "talk" tp.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Missy I'm hoping they get some more with ICSI ;) I just wonder y they didnt try it in the first place?
Stay strong at the baby shower....those could be hard esp in the middle of all this :/


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, yay! Hope I'll be joining you in about a week.

Missy, don't be disheartened. One is all it takes! ;)
Yeah, how come they didn't try icsi in the first place? Anyways, hope they'll be able to fertilize some more.

I completely understand how you feel about the baby shower. Stay strong! :hugs: soon, it'll be your turn! :D


----------



## missy545

You ladies are great! I just have to say that.

I keep trying to be positive. My friend's son just turned 1 and he is proof that it only takes one. She just keeps telling me that and I know its the truth.

At the same time, my hubby is trying to prepare me for if they call and say the one is not viable. 

Also, I have no idea why they didn;t go straight to icsi. They had told us they watch them, and go to icsi if necessary, but I don't think I realized what that meant. ::sigh::

And good luck with the stims...They aren't that bad...but I hated [email protected]


----------



## Lucinda7981

Staying positive is all that you have; everything will work out. Keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well.
AFM I don't mind the Gonal F in the AM....it's the Menopur that's a pain because I have to mix it and it burns going in :/ I will eventually have to add Ganirelex so I'm hoping that isn't too bad.


----------



## missy545

Lucinda -- I only took gonal f, then added in ganirelix, and finally the trigger, which was the only med I had to mix. Ganirelix was the easiest shot bc it was prefilled and pre measured, so it will seem like nothing. Hang in there...you're almost there! 

So this morning my phone rang at 9am and it was my doc. I was positive it was bad news bc no one had said anything about a phone call til the afternoon telling me my time for tomorrow. But he was calling to say that 3 more fertilized! My transfer is likely tomorrow morning. (Possibly Wed. but the doc made it sound like tomorrow was likely.)

I asked about icsi, and he said its their protocol to just leave them together unless there was other reasons to go straight to icsi. When he described what he saw, I immediately thought of the sperm and eggs as being at a middle school dance. He said they just stayed far apart and that, if nothing else, we figured out the problem so thats good. 

Oculi -- its good that they go straight ot half and half icsi. That will save you some if you're anything like me.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Missy i will begin the Ganirelex tonight; so I'm getting close to retrival. My doc is planning on doing ICSI on all soil happy bout that since i know we are male factor.
Thats wonderful news that some more fertlized!


----------



## Oculi83

Missy, yay! That's great news!! :D
Dh and I were categorized as 'unexplained'. The specialist said that even though dh's numbers aren't that great, it should still be enough to get me pregnant. All my blood tests, ultrasound scans, uterine lining, ovulation and HSG are perfectly fine. So, I suspect the problem for us must be that the sperm somehow can't penetrate the egg. I guess we'll find out after the egg retrieval.
*sigh* I hope AF will show soon. Can't wait to get started!!!

How many days after AF did you ladies start with the injections?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi my dr had me come in on cd 2 and I started stims that night.


----------



## missy545

Thanks guys!

They had me come in on cd 3, then start birth control pills for 2 weeks, then go back in, then start gonal f 3 days later. I took it about 5 days, then went back in every other day or so until retrieval. 

Oculi -- I will say it feel better to know the problem. Your sounds a lot like mine did. DH had slightly low numbers, but nothing that should have truly prevented us. Good luck!!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, did you have to take birth control pills as well?

My protocol seems to be a bit different. I don't have to take any birth control pills.
I have to go in for an u/s on cd2 or 3 and then start the stims on cd4 (if I remember correctly) for about 11 days. On day 4 of the stims I have to go in for another u/s and blood tests and repeat that until I got a lead follicle. Then, I'll have to start injecting an antagonist in addition to the stims until my follies are big enough for egg retrieval.
On the paper I received from the clinic, it says this protocol is called gnrh antagonist. Is that roughly what your protocol was like, too?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi no my doc did not have me take birth control....I just went straight to injectibles and then added Ganirelex last night which is to prevent premature ovulation.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yes I'm on an antagonist protocol as well...the Ganirelex is my antagonist med. I stunned for 3 days and then went for ultrasound n be n then stunned again and went back 2 days later....added Ganirelex that night(day 6) n am to return in 2 days (tom day 8 of stims)...should be triggering with Ovidrel soon.
For my stims I'm on Gonal F in the AM and Menopur in the PM.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Sorry not stunned...stimmed....this darn auto correct on my phone!


----------



## Oculi83

Missy, when will they transfer the embryos?

Lucinda, lol! Haha.. yeah.. gotta love auto correct. Happens to me all the time, too.;)
Anyway, you take two different stims? I think I was told I'm gonna inject just one. Or does it depend on how your body reacts to the Stims? 

Arrghh.. why can't it be next week already? This has been the longest month ever! Today's cd24. So, hopefully AF starts in 4 or 5 days.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi my treatment plan was to take 2 stims from the beginning so starting on cd2 I began 2 stims. I know some only take 1 stim but my dr had me do one in the AM n one in the PM. I know how you feel bout time dragging by; I'm starting to feel that way now as I'm becoming anxious about this whole process.


----------



## missy545

I had my transfer this morning!! As of the morning I only had 2 viable eggs left, both from the rescue icsi. The original arrested. So while its technically a day 3 transfer, its almost like a day 2 transfer. But it was apparently about as perfect as 4 cells can get. So here's hoping its sticky! They will watch the other one and freeze it after 5 days if its still looking good.

Lucinda, you are so close! I think I only took the ganirelix for about 3/4 days. You are prob only a week or so behind me!!

Oculi, I hated the waiting! And at least you aren't going to have to go through 2 weeks of BC before you start stimming. 

And after all lof this, I think its the next 2 weeks of waiting that are going to be the most difficult!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yes I know that I'm close and so I'm getting anxious n excited...I def agree that the 2 WW will be torture :/


----------



## Oculi83

Missy, how exciting!!! :D I wish you lots and lots of baby dust! Are you taking progesterone now?

Yes, I'm glad I have a relatively short protocol. 

Lucinda, how big are your follicles? How many more days until egg retrieval? :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi on Sun lead follicle was 16.


----------



## missy545

Inserting progesterone every morning, but thats it. So much easier!!

Lucinda, it sounds good so far!!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, that's great. It can't be long now. When do you have to go back for your next u/s? :)

Missy, I'll be facing that, too. But yeah, It's better than having to inject the progesterone oil. ;)

AFM, still waiting for AF. I'm PMSing so, it should show within the next few days. Yay! Can't wait! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Retrieval is Thurs morning and I'm waiting for my last ultrasound now....


----------



## Lucinda7981

N ps ill be having to do the progesterone in oil.


----------



## missy545

Lucinda7981 said:


> Retrieval is Thurs morning and I'm waiting for my last ultrasound now....

Super exciting!!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, wohoo!!! :D That's awesome!
Eek.. how often to you have to inject the progesterone oil?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Lucinda, wohoo!!! :D That's awesome!
> Eek.. how often to you have to inject the progesterone oil?

Everyday up to 10 wks of pregnancy if pregnancy :/


----------



## Oculi83

Oh wow. Wonder if you can switch to a different form of progesterone after a while so that it's easier for you.

Good luck for the egg retrieval! Let us know how it went. :)


----------



## missy545

How was egg retreival??

Lots of protein and electrolytes! (If you drink gatorade, dont get the low calorie one bc you can't drink it after the transfer.)

I was a little sore and had some constipation. (sorry if tmi)


----------



## Lucinda7981

They egg Retrival went well I was dizzy and had cramping but I'm much better today. I am awaiting a fertilization report so ill update later.


----------



## Dannixo

I finally got my positive opk today with the trigger shot and got my first iui this morning. You can add me for testing on the 23rd!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Update...out of the 14 eggs retrieved I have 9 ongoing embryos.


----------



## vkj73

thought i'd pop in.
i go in on sunday for my scan.

good luck to all!

:dust:


----------



## missy545

Lucinda -- super exciting! Let us know when you do transfer...How many are you trying?

Dannixo & VKG -- good luck!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, that's a great number! :D What day is your transfer scheduled for?

Dannixo, good luck!! :)

vkj, welcome! What cycle day is Sunday?

missy, how are things with you?

AFM, AF finally showed! yay!! So, I'll go in for my baseline u/s on Monday or Tuesday. Am waiting to hear from the clinic. I just can't wait to get started!! :D


----------



## Lucinda7981

Woohoo Oculi for AF showing....you'll see how fast things go from here. My clinic only does 5 day transfers so that will be Tues and ill be putting back 2 if all goes well :) in the meantime I have to continue taking Medrol an PIO shots:/


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, how are you feeling? :) fingers crossed for Tuesday! :D
My clinic will transfer 2 embryos as well (that is if I'll have two to transfer). But they'll already transfer 2 days after ER. 
So, do you have to call them every day to ask how your embies are doing?


----------



## Lucinda7981

I am feeling fine...I went to work right after my Retrival and the day after. I felt dizzy and weak the day of the Retrival but yest i was just cramps. Today I feel a lot better :) I will not get any further updates until Tues morning when they call me to tell me what time to be there in the afternoon.


----------



## missy545

Oculi -- super exciting! Lucinda is right...the next two weeks will go super fast.

Lucinda -- Im sure you will have something for Tuesday...fingers crossed!!

The past 5 days for me have seemed so slow. All I want to do it test, but I pretty much never do and I know that its way too soon. I can't go for my blood test til a week from Wednesday bc I have to travel to NY for my sister's graduation and they wouldn't do it earlier than Monday, but I think I may test next Saturday.

I hate symptom spotting, so I trying not to, but I still do have just a little pain on my right since the retrieval. Argh!! Thank goodness the next week and a half is so busy or I'd go crazy!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Missy that's great that you will super busy cause I know that the temptation to test is so great.


----------



## vkj73

Oculi83 said:


> Lucinda, that's a great number! :D What day is your transfer scheduled for?
> 
> Dannixo, good luck!! :)
> 
> vkj, welcome! What cycle day is Sunday?
> 
> missy, how are things with you?
> 
> AFM, AF finally showed! yay!! So, I'll go in for my baseline u/s on Monday or Tuesday. Am waiting to hear from the clinic. I just can't wait to get started!! :D

thanks for the reply. tomorrow (sunday) will be cd10.
the routine has been:
clomid starting on cd2 for 5 days, then the
scan on cd10. good chance i'll do the trigger shot monday or tuesday
and go in wednesday for the iui. we shall see tomorrow...

:dust:


----------



## Lucinda7981

vkj73 said:


> Oculi83 said:
> 
> 
> Lucinda, that's a great number! :D What day is your transfer scheduled for?
> 
> Dannixo, good luck!! :)
> 
> vkj, welcome! What cycle day is Sunday?
> 
> missy, how are things with you?
> 
> AFM, AF finally showed! yay!! So, I'll go in for my baseline u/s on Monday or Tuesday. Am waiting to hear from the clinic. I just can't wait to get started!! :D
> 
> thanks for the reply. tomorrow (sunday) will be cd10.
> the routine has been:
> clomid starting on cd2 for 5 days, then the
> scan on cd10. good chance i'll do the trigger shot monday or tuesday
> and go in wednesday for the iui. we shall see tomorrow...
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

How exciting!!!!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda7981 said:


> I am feeling fine...I went to work right after my Retrival and the day after. I felt dizzy and weak the day of the Retrival but yest i was just cramps. Today I feel a lot better :) I will not get any further updates until Tues morning when they call me to tell me what time to be there in the afternoon.

I'm glad you're feeling better. :) Can't wait for Tuesday! This is so exciting!!
Did they collect your dh's sample beforehand?



missy545 said:


> Oculi -- super exciting! Lucinda is right...the next two weeks will go super fast.
> 
> Lucinda -- Im sure you will have something for Tuesday...fingers crossed!!
> 
> The past 5 days for me have seemed so slow. All I want to do it test, but I pretty much never do and I know that its way too soon. I can't go for my blood test til a week from Wednesday bc I have to travel to NY for my sister's graduation and they wouldn't do it earlier than Monday, but I think I may test next Saturday.
> 
> I hate symptom spotting, so I trying not to, but I still do have just a little pain on my right since the retrieval. Argh!! Thank goodness the next week and a half is so busy or I'd go crazy!

haha.. I hope so! :winkwink:
Is your clinic open on Sundays? Mine apparently isn't. At least they don't take any phone calls. So annoying. Gotta call them first thing tomorrow morning to schedule an u/s appointment for the same day. If they don't answer, I'll just show up! Don't care!:angelnot: 

Seems it is normal here for those kind of clinics to be closed on Sundays.*sigh*



vkj73 said:


> thanks for the reply. tomorrow (sunday) will be cd10.
> the routine has been:
> clomid starting on cd2 for 5 days, then the
> scan on cd10. good chance i'll do the trigger shot monday or tuesday
> and go in wednesday for the iui. we shall see tomorrow...
> 
> :dust:

yay! how exciting!:D I'll cross my fingers for you and hope you can proceed with the IUI asap.
I took clomid from cd2 to cd6 as well (50mg) for my IUIs. Are you taking 50mg or 100mg?


----------



## missy545

missy545 said:


> Oculi -- super exciting! Lucinda is right...the next two weeks will go super fast.
> 
> Lucinda -- Im sure you will have something for Tuesday...fingers crossed!!
> 
> The past 5 days for me have seemed so slow. All I want to do it test, but I pretty much never do and I know that its way too soon. I can't go for my blood test til a week from Wednesday bc I have to travel to NY for my sister's graduation and they wouldn't do it earlier than Monday, but I think I may test next Saturday.
> 
> I hate symptom spotting, so I trying not to, but I still do have just a little pain on my right since the retrieval. Argh!! Thank goodness the next week and a half is so busy or I'd go crazy!

haha.. I hope so! :winkwink:
Is your clinic open on Sundays? Mine apparently isn't. At least they don't take any phone calls. So annoying. Gotta call them first thing tomorrow morning to schedule an u/s appointment for the same day. If they don't answer, I'll just show up! Don't care!:angelnot: 

Seems it is normal here for those kind of clinics to be closed on Sundays.*sigh*



vkj73 said:


> My clinic is open Sundays, but Im leaving Saturday for NY to see family and friends and they said Saturday is too early. :( So I shall wait.
> 
> 
> thanks for the reply. tomorrow (sunday) will be cd10.
> the routine has been:
> clomid starting on cd2 for 5 days, then the
> scan on cd10. good chance i'll do the trigger shot monday or tuesday
> and go in wednesday for the iui. we shall see tomorrow...
> 
> :dust:

yay! how exciting!:D I'll cross my fingers for you and hope you can proceed with the IUI asap.
I took clomid from cd2 to cd6 as well (50mg) for my IUIs. Are you taking 50mg or 100mg?[/QUOTE]

Good Luck~! I took 50mg cd3-7 but always triggered on a different day...


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi suprisingly DH was able to give the sample at the office right before they took me in. I was really stressed bout that and my dr wanted him to give it beforehand but DH was adamant about doing it the same day ;)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi my clinic is open 5 days a week and their main office is open 7 days a week; the main office is where they do retrivals and transfers.


----------



## vkj73

oculi,
i already tossed the info that came with the clomid.
i'm pretty sure it was 100 though.

i had my scan today. one follicle ready to go.
trigger shot tomorrow. iui wednesday.

here we go...

:dust:to all!


----------



## Oculi83

Vkj, yay! That's great news! Good luck! :D let us know how everything went.

Lucinda, I see. I think mine is open 7 days a week for certain procedures as well. 

I just got back from the clinic. Spent the entire morning there.
First they did an u/s then I got the meds and then they finally showed me how to do the injections.
Will have to inject cetrotide 0.25 for 5 days and on Saturday I gotta switch to to puregon 150 for 3 days, then another u/s on Tuesday with further instructions to follow.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Vkj, yay! That's great news! Good luck! :D let us know how everything went.
> 
> Lucinda, I see. I think mine is open 7 days a week for certain procedures as well.
> 
> I just got back from the clinic. Spent the entire morning there.
> First they did an u/s then I got the meds and then they finally showed me how to do the injections.
> Will have to inject cetrotide 0.25 for 5 days and on Saturday I gotta switch to to puregon 150 for 3 days, then another u/s on Tuesday with further instructions to follow.

Yey for geting started!!!! Injections are a breeze after the first day n everything goes by fast after that. Also the ultrasounds are exciting bc u get to see how ur moving along!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, yes, I'm really excited that I finally got started. I don't know what exactly the u/s was for though. I know they checked for cysts but apparently they also measured the uterine lining (seems a bit weird to do that on cd2) and she made a note that said that there are small follicles on both sides (which is to be expected on cd2, too, right?).
They also gave my dh some antibiotics which he will have to start taking the same day I start the actual stims (sat).


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yes sounds all normal...they check to see that you are good to start and that there isn't anything that might jepordize results...sounds like you have the green light!!!! DH also had to take antibiotics the day I started my stims!


----------



## Oculi83

Yeah, I figured there must me a reason for all of this but I just fail to see the connection between the importance of the uterine lining on cd2 (which is the old lining that I'm sheading) and the IVF cycle. Or does that tell them something about the expected thickness of the lining in the new cycle? Hmm.. I don't know. Anyway, I guess It's not that important. All that matters is that everything's ok and that I can proceed with the IVF.

How's everything with you? Are you nervous abt tomorrow?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yes they keep measuring the lining because it needs to be a certain thickness before transfer...so they look at it in the beginning to see if its progressing normally. I am not nervous bout tom but know that I'm going to he anxiously waiting for the phone call tom. They will call me tom morning to tell me what time to go in the afternoon.


----------



## missy545

Lucinda -- Good Luck tomorrow! Hope it all goes smoothly!!

Oculi -- sounds very normal, though I didnt take any of your meds. Also, dh didn't take any antibiotics...hmmm....


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, good luck for your ET. :)

Missy, I think cetrotide is something like Lupron and puregon is the stimming med. I've heard of puregon before but didn't know abt cetrotide either.
I thought It's normal for the hubbies to take antibiotics. But maybe it depends on the protocol.


----------



## Lucinda7981

All went well and I transferred 2 embies....blood test is next Thurs....also have to go in this Thurs to measure progesterone levels. I even got a pic of my embies hehe


----------



## missy545

Congrats! Isn't the picture great? 

Im a little jealous, I still have a week to wait for my test...they won't take it any earlier than 2 weeks.


----------



## Lucinda7981

missy545 said:


> Congrats! Isn't the picture great?
> 
> Im a little jealous, I still have a week to wait for my test...they won't take it any earlier than 2 weeks.

The pic is great.....i still can't believe that i made it to this point! Yes my test is in another week 5/23 to be exact but i know myself and i will POAS!!!


----------



## missy545

I've somehow always resisted POAS since starting fertility treatments. Dont know why, but haven't.

And I convinced my clinic to push up my test date to Saturday. :) But I really feel like AF is coming any minute :/


----------



## missy545

VKJ -- how are you doing?

Oculi -- How are the injections going?


----------



## vkj73

missy545 said:


> VKJ -- how are you doing?
> 
> Oculi -- How are the injections going?

thanks for checking in:hugs:

had my iui today.

i felt good about it, but then again, i felt good about the past one,
and our "natural" methods before that.

i've been looking for signs for so long now (i.e. lucky numbers) i don't what to think.

good luck to you and all:dust:


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, yay! I'm glad to hear everything went well! :)

Hope to hear good news from you and missy soon! :D

Vkj, how were dh's numbers? Also,are you taking any progesterone?
When are you testing? Hope to hear good news from you, too.:)

AFM there's nothing new. Still have one more cetrotide injection before starting the stims on Sat.
Funny thing is that the first injection (the one the nurse gave me) hurt for 2 days. There was no visible bruise but it felt like there was one that stretched all the way to my waist. None of the subsequent injections hurt in any way though. So, don't know what the nurse did. :/


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi I'm glad the injections ur giving yourself are going much smoother n yey for starting stim meds soon!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Missy ur better than me lol.....yey for an earlier beta!!!


----------



## vkj73

oculi,
12.9mil after the wash.

they said 5-10 mil was good.

fingers crossed

:hugs:


----------



## Oculi83

Vkj, wow! That's a great number! :) hope you get your BFP this time!

AFM, I started the Puregon today. Gonna inject that for 2 more days and then on Tuesday morning I gotta go in for an u/s and b/w to see how my body is reacting to the meds. :)

How's everything with you ladies?


----------



## missy545

Good luck everyone. I wish I could be excited that Im going early for my test, but AF showed with a vengeance yesterday so I'm pretty sure I can predict the results :(


----------



## Oculi83

Missy, I am so so sorry!!! :hugs: 
Are you going to see your specialist and start a new cycle right away?
I don't know if it helps but I read that for the 2nd and 3rd IVF your chances would almost double! :)

Is it a full flow AF? If It's not as strong as usual, there's still a chance! Whichever's the case, keep your head up! You WILL get your BFP sooner or later!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Missy I'm sooo sorry; I know you must be disappointed


----------



## Dannixo

I got my progestrone levels back. They were 27.56. Also finally got a negative on hpt so I know the noverall shot has left my system. Only 6 more days to test. Not holding much hope since a few months back I had a progesteone level of 28 and wasn't pregnant.


----------



## missy545

Thanks for the optimism, but blood test confirmed it today. Talking to specialist on Monday, but planning on going straight to the 2nd ivf. My clinic does the long protocol every time, so it'll prob be back to the pill for 2weeks before injections. So at least it's like a little break during down regulation. And hopefully we figured out part of the problem and will def go straight to icsi and hopefully get better results. I'm disappointed, but still hopeful....

Hopefully the rest of you get better results then me first time around!


----------



## Oculi83

Dannixo, good luck! Wishing you lots of baby dust.

Missy, I'm really so sorry! :( But it's good that you start IVF #2 right away. 

Honestly, though I hope it'll work on the first try, I kinda have a feeling that it won't. So, I'm trying to look at this round as a 'trial round' to see how I respond to the meds and once we get to the point of ER we'll hopefully see what is/was the problem and why I couldn't conceive naturally. So, I try to just expect some answers out of this first round.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Missy I'm happy that you will get to start ivf 2 right away n hope u get some answers at ur wtf visit!


----------



## Dannixo

Any of you ladies who have taken the noverall/trigger shot, how long did it take to get out of your system? I got the shot cd 14 and the iui cd 15 and started testing 1dpiui and its now cd 24 which is 9dpiui and I am still testing positive. Very light but the line is still there. My boobs are super sore.


----------



## vkj73

Dannixo said:


> Any of you ladies who have taken the noverall/trigger shot, how long did it take to get out of your system? I got the shot cd 14 and the iui cd 15 and started testing 1dpiui and its now cd 24 which is 9dpiui and I am still testing positive. Very light but the line is still there. My boobs are super sore.

so far, i've only had the ovidrel trigger shot.
i emailed my nurse today to find out how long it stays in your system.
hopefully i'll hear back from her tomorrow.

boobs being sore sounds very promising:thumbup:


----------



## Cjohnson13

Sorry I haven't been around ladies, last month my cycle was canceled due to hyper stimulation but was only on 50mg of clomid, af arrived and now on cd7 on 25 mg of clomid due to go back to re Thursday on day 10


----------



## vkj73

i heard back from the nurse. she said to wait 14 days to make sure the trigger shot is gone:sad1:

i was hoping she'd say, "you can test 11 or 12 dpiui."

oh well.

:shrug:


----------



## Oculi83

Dannixo, I never tested how long the trigger shot would take to get out of my system but I think usually it only takes a few days. So, you stand a good chance that It's a real BFP! :) if it is then the line should gradually get darker.
Fingers crossed for you! :D

Cjohnson, welcome back!:) 
I'm sorry to hear your cycle got cancelled. :( but I'm glad you already started a new one! Good luck! :)

Lucinda & missy, how are you ladies doing?

AFM, I just got back from the center. Gotta go back again on Thursday. So far I've got 9 follicles after 3 days of stimming. Gotta continue with the same dosage of puregon and start the cetrotide tomorrow to prevent ovulation.


----------



## Oculi83

Vkj, if you have access to those cheapo pregnancy tests you can test every day to see how long it takes for the trigger shot to get out of your system.


----------



## Dannixo

I took a test this morning at 10piui and 11 11 days past noverall shot and I thought I saw a very light shadow of a line which I've had positives all week assuming from the trigger shot and then it appeard to get very light not never go away. I waited 4 mins and still just saw what I thought was a shadow. Go back to bed get up 3 hours later and it's looks like a bfp. Could just be an evap. What do you ladies think? My boobs have been super sore for 4 days now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Oculi83

Dannixo, it could be an evap. They say not to trust whatever you see on the test after 10 minutes.
It's hard to tell. It could be a real BFP or a false BFP. I sure hope It's a real one but maybe you can test again in a few days. If the line gets darker and darker every time you test then that should be a good sign.:)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi today makes 7 days post transfer n my wondolfo test was negative....so at this point ill wait for results on thurs blood test :/


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, when are you scheduled for your beta? It might still be too early to test.;)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi I'm scheduled for Thurs 5/23 so in 2 days.....I was thinking that I would see a positive by now if it was positive. Part of me wants to test tom and day of beta but I'm not spending anymore $. Also I don't think ill be starting right away and that ill sit out a cycle or 2 :/


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, don't be disheartened. Even if you get a BFN on your test, you could still be pregnant. ;) you're not out yet!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Lucinda, don't be disheartened. Even if you get a BFN on your test, you could still be pregnant. ;) you're not out yet!

Thanks for the words of encouragement n I do hope with everything in my heart that it worked but I'm preparing myself for the worst at this point so if its BFP it'll be a nice surprise!


----------



## missy545

Hey y'all

Lucinda -- What's a wondolfo? I dont think I got one of those. 
And dont give up hope...You never know. I *try* to prepare for the worst and hope for the best. Way easier said than done.

Oculi -- sounds like your stimming is going well...congrats!

Dannixo & VKJ -- I took the novarel shot for my iui, but never tested at home so I dont know anything about the lines...sorry! My clinic suggests waiting for at least 12 days post ovulation. But plenty of people have tested earlier and gotten true results. I think the clinics dont want anyone to have false hope.

CJohnson -- good luck!

as for me, I started up with birth control pills to start my 2nd ivf cycle. Met w/ my specialist today. Obviously, we are going to go straight to icsi this time, but otherwise everything is staying pretty much the same cuz my body responded so well to the meds. the only real difference is they are adding an estrogen patch along with the progesterone after the transfer. :)


----------



## vkj73

thanks missy545.

i may just end up waiting the full 14 days.

it's hard/frustrating to try and not symptom spot on every little thing. "i had this cramp last time" "did my back ache like this on the last cycle?" 

it's crazy making :dohh:


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, I know what you mean. I'm like that, too. But as missy said: it's easier said than done.
How soon after the blood test will you know the results?

Missy, yeah, it seems to be going alright. The only 'side-effect' so far is that I'm getting mild cramps. :/
Yay for starting a new cycle! :D


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yay missy for starting again and having a plan in place! Wondolfo's are these popular Internet cheapies!
Oculi I will know the same day....so Thursday by the afternoon.
Well ill keep u guys posted by Thurs afternoon what the blood test reveals.


----------



## Cjohnson13

Wish you lots of baby dust Lucinda , I also go thurs for 10 cd follicle check, last iui was canceled due to hyper stimulation on 50mg of clomid so doing 25mg now but this time around i have a lot of side effects from the meds. Will see how my follies are doing tomorrow am. Hopefully not to many this time


----------



## Strawberry13

Hi girls- do you mind if I join this thread? I just finished clomid days 3-7 50 mg and going for monitoring Friday for iui #3. My hubby is also on clomid to increase his sperm quality as our new dr thinks we have mild male factor. I'm praying so hard that this is the one, this whole process is just so hard. 

Good luck to everyone going through iui or ivf currently and so sorry for those who just got a bfn :( 

missy that's good that you get to start again right away, must make it easier. You mentioned icsi this time around, did you try natural fertilization last time? 

Cjohnson sounds like we're on almost the same schedule this month :) 

Lucinda good luck at tomorrow's appt I'm sure it's stressful but as the others said I think it's a little early to test.


----------



## Dannixo

Took a first response and it was negative, looks like it was all in my head and the tests were all just evaps. Waiting for af then off to surgery for me.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks ladies for all the well wishes...will def keep you posted after I get my results.
Cjohnson hoping that you have just the right amount of floors tom!
Strawberry welcome and Goodluck, hoping 3rd time is the charm!


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm sorry danni, did u get your beta yet?

Welcome strawberry! Glad to see someone on almost the exact same schedule as me! Keep us updated


----------



## Dannixo

Cjohnson13 said:


> I'm sorry danni, did u get your beta yet?
> 
> Welcome strawberry! Glad to see someone on almost the exact same schedule as me! Keep us updated

I don't get a beta done.


----------



## missy545

Strawberry -- welcome! You sound exactly like where I started. Same dosage of clomid and hubby put on for same reasons (slightly low morphology and low t) though almost every sample after the first one was pretty good. I hope you get better results through iui!

Dannixo -- what surgery are you doing next? I thought this was your first iui

Lucinda and Cjohnson -- Wishing you the best of luck tomorrow!!


----------



## missy545

Strawberry13 said:


> Hi girls- do you mind if I join this thread? I just finished clomid days 3-7 50 mg and going for monitoring Friday for iui #3. My hubby is also on clomid to increase his sperm quality as our new dr thinks we have mild male factor. I'm praying so hard that this is the one, this whole process is just so hard.
> 
> Good luck to everyone going through iui or ivf currently and so sorry for those who just got a bfn :(
> 
> missy that's good that you get to start again right away, must make it easier. You mentioned icsi this time around, did you try natural fertilization last time?

Yes -- its nice knowing that I can get started on the 2nd cycle right away, especially bc each cycle is 6 weeks. And yes, we tried natural fertilization (turns out insurance only pays for icsi if there's a proven reason for it being necessary.) The sperm and eggs had an aversion to each other so now its medically necessary and they "diagnosed" our problem as some sort of fertilization issue. I like to think of it as a middle school dance.


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

Cjohnson, good luck for your follie scan! Hope you get good news! :)

Strawberry, welcome and good luck! Hope you get your BFP this time.

Dannixo, I'm so sorry!:( are you doing a lap? Or what surgery?

AFM, I just got done with my scan. Got 12 follies but 2 of them are still kinda small. So, hope they'll catch up. My lining is 8.3mm trilaminar (not sure what that means). Gotta go back on Sat.


----------



## Dannixo

missy545 said:


> Strawberry -- welcome! You sound exactly like where I started. Same dosage of clomid and hubby put on for same reasons (slightly low morphology and low t) though almost every sample after the first one was pretty good. I hope you get better results through iui!
> 
> Dannixo -- what surgery are you doing next? I thought this was your first iui
> 
> Lucinda and Cjohnson -- Wishing you the best of luck tomorrow!!

This was my first iui but my 6th month of clomid. I'm having a lap and dye, hsg and chromotubation


----------



## Cjohnson13

Went for my follie scan, I have a couple small I Ed on the right and a big 20.3 one on the left, kinda hoped I'd have more then one but that's all it takes! Just waiting on the call about my bloodwork and see if I trigger tonight or go back in tomorrow morning for another scan


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks for the welcomes! 

Chohnston that is great that one is mature- better one good one than several smaller ones and you never know another may catch up. How much clomid were u on this month? 

Missy that's funny we're in the same boat in a lot of ways- my hubby's first one was a little low too then after every one had great count and motility. He just has low morph (5%) and our new doc would prefer it to be higher. And he also has low t. Do you feel like its a relief to know that at least now you know what your problem is that its related to fertilization rather than being left in the dark? I think I would be. I think if we go to ivf we will likely do half of the eggs icsi and half natural to be safe. 

Dannixo do you know when you'll go for your procedures? Do they suspect any tube or endo issues? 

Oculi 12 sounds like a good number do u know when your ER will be yet?


----------



## Dannixo

Strawberry13 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes!
> 
> Chohnston that is great that one is mature- better one good one than several smaller ones and you never know another may catch up. How much clomid were u on this month?
> 
> Missy that's funny we're in the same boat in a lot of ways- my hubby's first one was a little low too then after every one had great count and motility. He just has low morph (5%) and our new doc would prefer it to be higher. And he also has low t. Do you feel like its a relief to know that at least now you know what your problem is that its related to fertilization rather than being left in the dark? I think I would be. I think if we go to ivf we will likely do half of the eggs icsi and half natural to be safe.
> 
> Dannixo do you know when you'll go for your procedures? Do they suspect any tube or endo issues?
> 
> Oculi 12 sounds like a good number do u know when your ER will be yet?

I go June 18th and no they don't know anything that's wrong with me.


----------



## Dannixo

Well month 6 of clomid down the drain, first iui didn't work, guess that was a waste of money! Had a temp dip below cover line today and negative on first response. Sorry for the piss poor attitude but I'm disappointed in myself, feel like a failure and not to mention the $3500 were up to and now I'm off to surgery June 18th. Been crying all morning.


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm so sorry danni, I completely understand how hard and upsetting it can be.

Strawberry : I was on 25mg this time because on 50mg I had 4-5 mature follies and it was canceled. They jut called and I have to come back tomorrow for another u/s. my lining was at 7 and my e2 was 277 and my Lh was @ 9
So hopefully tomorrow ill get to trigger or a small follie can catch up!


----------



## Lucinda7981

BFN :( will not start up right away because I just spent over $5,000 this cycle plus the what i spent on the 3 previous cycles (meds and testing)and can't afford to start right away...will be processing all this with my RE this evening....feeling super bummed :/


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm so sorry luci


----------



## missy545

Lucinda7981 said:


> BFN :( will not start up right away because I just spent over $5,000 this cycle plus the what i spent on the 3 previous cycles (meds and testing)and can't afford to start right away...will be processing all this with my RE this evening....feeling super bummed :/

I am so sorry! That just sucks...no 2 ways about it. :(



Dannixo said:


> Well month 6 of clomid down the drain, first iui didn't work, guess that was a waste of money! Had a temp dip below cover line today and negative on first response. Sorry for the piss poor attitude but I'm disappointed in myself, feel like a failure and not to mention the $3500 were up to and now I'm off to surgery June 18th. Been crying all morning.

What a bummer of a week. So sorry! Hopefully the surgery will help you figure it out...



Strawberry13 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes!
> 
> Chohnston that is great that one is mature- better one good one than several smaller ones and you never know another may catch up. How much clomid were u on this month?
> 
> Missy that's funny we're in the same boat in a lot of ways- my hubby's first one was a little low too then after every one had great count and motility. He just has low morph (5%) and our new doc would prefer it to be higher. And he also has low t. Do you feel like its a relief to know that at least now you know what your problem is that its related to fertilization rather than being left in the dark? I think I would be. I think if we go to ivf we will likely do half of the eggs icsi and half natural to be safe.

I certainly feel better with a "reason," but still worry that it will take a while. Your husband sounds exactly like mine...same morphology too :)



Cjohnson13 said:


> Went for my follie scan, I have a couple small I Ed on the right and a big 20.3 one on the left, kinda hoped I'd have more then one but that's all it takes! Just waiting on the call about my bloodwork and see if I trigger tonight or go back in tomorrow morning for another scan

Good luck! It does just take one!


----------



## Dannixo

Well the witch flew in so I'm out. Good luck to those still waiting to test.


----------



## vkj73

so sorry for those that got a bfp/af.:cry:

dannixo, i had an hsg a few months before our dd was conceived.

i hope this "clears the way" for you too!!!:thumbup:

good luck to everyone in the tww. :hugs:

it's so tough. the symptom spotting is driving me crazy!:dohh:


----------



## Oculi83

I'm so sorry, danni! :hugs:
I think we can all relate to how you're feeling right now. :( I hope the lap will do the trick for you!

Cjohnson, did you get to trigger today?

Lucinda, I'm so so sorry!! :hugs: :( this just really sucks! Don't understand why it has to be so hard for us to have a baby while others just 'think' baby and BAM.. they're pregnant. :/

Vkj, when can you start testing?

AFM, nothing new. I'll be flying to Switzerland for a wedding end of August. Hope I'll be pregnant by then. If not, I guess it'll be good for me to have a break from all of this, too.:/


----------



## Strawberry13

Lucinda I'm so so sorry you must be hurting so much now. Sending lots of love. Did you get to talk to your RE to see what went wrong? Do you have any frozen? 

Cjohnson what did they say today? Will you be doing your iui this weekend? 

I had my monitoring this morning, had 3 follicles at 20, 17, and 13. They said my lining was nice and thick too. I'm going to trigger tomorrow morning (my first time doing it myself eek) so hopefully the 17 is caught up by then, then do iuis on both Sunday and Monday. 

Hope everyone has something good planned for the long weekend :)


----------



## Cjohnson13

They said my lining is good and my follicle is 23 mm however they didn't want to trigger me they wanted me to come back tomorrow for just bloodwork......I questioned it an they said because I didn't start to surge on my own. They said they would discuss it and call me back...


----------



## Strawberry13

Cjohnson13 said:


> They said my lining is good and my follicle is 23 mm however they didn't want to trigger me they wanted me to come back tomorrow for just bloodwork......I questioned it an they said because I didn't start to surge on my own. They said they would discuss it and call me back...

Ok that's good keep us posted on what they say. Did they tell you to BD in the meantime while you're waiting? Funny story the nurse at my FS always tells me to have "relations" they never say the word sex it's kinda funny. Btw I don't think I saw- do you guys have a specific issue or are you unexplained?


----------



## Cjohnson13

I have pcos and husband and I can't bd naturally that's why we have to do iui, he has bad back:(


----------



## Oculi83

Quick update:
Went for a scan today and was told that today's the last day of stimming (day 8). Tomorrow I gotta go get the trigger shot and Tuesday is ER day. I'm a bit confused. I thought I have to stim for at least 11 days?


----------



## Cjohnson13

So I went in today for blood work today and they said I still haven't started to surge on my own so they are waiting to trigger me, back tomorrow for bloodwork and ultrasound my e2 was almost 600. And 2 days ago my egg was 22.3 so...I'm confused y they re waiting.


----------



## missy545

Oculi83 said:


> Quick update:
> Went for a scan today and was told that today's the last day of stimming (day 8). Tomorrow I gotta go get the trigger shot and Tuesday is ER day. I'm a bit confused. I thought I have to stim for at least 11 days?

From what I understand, you stim until you have at least a few follicles the deem big enough. And the follicles should continue to grow until they're released, so they still have 3 days to grow. Good luck Tuesday!



Cjohnson13 said:


> So I went in today for blood work today and they said I still haven't started to surge on my own so they are waiting to trigger me, back tomorrow for bloodwork and ultrasound my e2 was almost 600. And 2 days ago my egg was 22.3 so...I'm confused y they re waiting.

I wish I could help, but all the numbers just confuse me...


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi congrats on your upcoming ER!


----------



## Oculi83

Cjohnson13 said:


> So I went in today for blood work today and they said I still haven't started to surge on my own so they are waiting to trigger me, back tomorrow for bloodwork and ultrasound my e2 was almost 600. And 2 days ago my egg was 22.3 so...I'm confused y they re waiting.

Hmm.. I thought everything over 18mm means green light for the trigger. At least that's what I've been told when did my IUIs. 



missy545 said:


> From what I understand, you stim until you have at least a few follicles the deem big enough. And the follicles should continue to grow until they're released, so they still have 3 days to grow. Good luck Tuesday!

Thanks! Tonight at midnight I gotta go get the trigger shot! eek!8-[



Lucinda7981 said:


> Oculi congrats on your upcoming ER!

Thanks, Lucinda! Hoping for at least one good eggie![-o&lt;
How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## kindmumma

Last month i had my first IUI with use of clomid and ovidrel trigger,

it was unsuccessful.

I have started my clomid again this cycle.

Day three of clomid (about to take third one) and i feel some cramping, i am concerned about overstimulating my overies,

I am concerned that it may be thinning my endometrium thickness (last month measured at 5.8mm)

Do I stop and cancel this cycle at this point or do i continue and see what the scan reads in a few days time?

I feel like this will be my last try to concieve with IUI. It is donor sperm and the whole process is costing thousands... plus the consequences of clomid on my body...

I am praying so hard that it is successful this time because I feel it is my right and blessing to become pregnant now and may be my last chance.

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

I guess what i want to know is , will I have more chance of being successful if i skip a month or if i take clomid again and do it now. . . 

?

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Strawberry13

Welcome kindmumma. I wish I could help with your question but I have no idea, does your dr have weekend hrs where you could call and see what they say? 

Cjohnson do you have any other follies besides the big one? Maybe they want the smaller ones to catch up? Let us know how it goes today. 

Oculi does that mean your ER is going to be tomorrow?? So exciting!! 

I'm going in this morning for the first if 2 iuis!


----------



## Cjohnson13

They can never see my right side but a few days ago I had a 12.5 one. Well today my lining is over 10. My bloodwork came back and I'm starting to surge so I trigger tonight and back to back iui's tomorrow and Tuesday!! We are on te same cycle!!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Today my leading follicle was 26!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi I'm doing much better and will be getting a second opinion with a new RE. While I love my RE....when it comes to ER and ET you get whichever of the 10 RE's are working....my RE couldn't explain what went wrong cause all he had to go by is the other RE's notes. The day of transfer the RE had trouble with the catheter yet didnt say that in her notes....so maybe I'm a lil angry


----------



## missy545

kindmumma -- I have no idea what to tell you. What did your RE say?

cjohnson and strawberry -- Good luck!!

Oculi -- hope all goes well with the trigger. I would need an alarm to wake me up at midnight to be ready :)

Lucinda -- Glad you are getting a second opinion. I have the same thing at my clinic -- there are a few REs and you get whoever is on the day of retrieval and transfer. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Oculi83

Kindmomma, welcome! I wish I could help. What does your RE think?

Strawberry, my ER is on Tuesday. So, one more day to go.
Good luck for your IUI! :)

Cjohnson, that's awesome! Good luck to you as well! :D

Lucinda, It's great that you're getting a second opinion and totally understandable that you're a bit upset. I hope the new RE will be able to shed some light on what went wrong!

Missy, I had to go to the clinic for the trigger shot coz it was given intramuscular. Last time I had a trigger shot, they injected it into my bum. Was a bit painful but not that bad. This time they injected it into my thigh muscle. Boy, that hurt! Next time I'll ask them to inject it into my bum again.


----------



## Cjohnson13

First iui was today, 29.5 million post wash!


----------



## missy545

Oculi83 said:


> Missy, I had to go to the clinic for the trigger shot coz it was given intramuscular. Last time I had a trigger shot, they injected it into my bum. Was a bit painful but not that bad. This time they injected it into my thigh muscle. Boy, that hurt! Next time I'll ask them to inject it into my bum again.

Ouch! At least you didnt have to do it yourself like a friend of mine



Cjohnson13 said:


> First iui was today, 29.5 million post wash!

Sounds good!


----------



## Cjohnson13

2 nd iui done! 14 million today!


----------



## Oculi83

Cjohnson, those are great numbers!!!!!! :D I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! :)

missy, oh wow, goodness! She had to do it herself???? Don't think I could have gotten myself to do that!

AFM, I had ER today. I'm glad it's over. I still feel kinda dizzy and sleepy and I got some mild cramps. On Thursday morning, I'll go in for the ET (that is, if I have any embies left by then). They'll only tell me on Thursday how many of them were mature, how many fertilized and how many have survived.


----------



## Strawberry13

Hi guys happy Tuesday! Oculi congrats on your ER being done. That must be a relief as I've heard that is the worst part. Did they tell you how many eggs total? 

Cjohnson those numbers sound good! Now we go into tww. Ugh! but we'll get through it! 

Afm I did not have a good weekend with my iuis-my poor DHs count was significantly lower than what it has been. this was such a disappointment and I spent 2 days just crying. They think he must have some kind of infection since his white blood cell count was high so they're going to test him for that. Still kinda makes this cycle a bust so we're really upset right now. Esp since this one wasn't covered by insurance :(.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yey for ER being complete and best wishes for Thurs!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Strawberry it only takes 1! Don't give up hope


----------



## Oculi83

Strawberry, thanks! :) it wasn't that bad. I slept through the whole thing even though before the procedure the anesthesiologist told me I'd probably be aware of what's going on. Lol!
If I remember correctly they retrieved 14 eggs.

I'm sorry to hear your numbers weren't that great. :/ how many post wash?
Stay positive, even with low numbers you can still get your BFP! :)

Lucinda, thanks! :hugs: keep us updated on how things are going with you, ok?


----------



## Oculi83

Strawberry, thanks! :) it wasn't that bad. I slept through the whole thing even though before the procedure the anesthesiologist told me I'd probably be aware of what's going on. Lol!
If I remember correctly they retrieved 14 eggs.

I'm sorry to hear your numbers weren't that great. :/ how many post wash?
Stay positive, even with low numbers you can still get your BFP! :)

Lucinda, thanks! :hugs: keep us updated on how things are going with you, ok?


----------



## kindmumma

:baby::baby:So i am on my second cycle with IUI using clomid and Ovidrel Trigger. The last scan measured my endometrium to be 5.8mm in thickness.

I am concerned that the second cycle with Clomid will thin it, as ive had a lot of cramping with this lot of clomid.

I have 3-5 days until scan so hope to thicken it by then. 

I have been trying to thicken my endometrium by taking (since yesterday)
*Red clover tea
*Raspberry tea
*1 x 100mg asprin per day
*Dong Quai 

I read a lot of online blogs etc about how to thicken it , and these things seemed to be the most popular.

Il let you know how it goes !!:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Strawberry13

Oculi those numbers are great! Lots if luck to you. Are you def doing a 3 day transfer or are they gonna see how it goes and let you know later which day they'll transfer? 

My numbers were 5m and 12 m motile post wash so def not very good but not completely hopeless. The other thing was that they did them at 24 and 48 hrs post trigger but on the second one the dr showed up obnoxiously late so it was really 50 hrs and I'm afraid the eggs have died by then. Sigh. I guess I'll just try to keep my mind occupied the next 2 weeks... 

Kindmumma did your dr say that you should continue on clomid despite the lining decrease? I've heard there are other drugs that don't have that impact on your lining did your dr recommend those for next time? Either way sounds like what you're doing is maximizing your chances!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Strawberry13 said:


> Oculi those numbers are great! Lots if luck to you. Are you def doing a 3 day transfer or are they gonna see how it goes and let you know later which day they'll transfer?
> 
> My numbers were 5m and 12 m motile post wash so def not very good but not completely hopeless. The other thing was that they did them at 24 and 48 hrs post trigger but on the second one the dr showed up obnoxiously late so it was really 50 hrs and I'm afraid the eggs have died by then. Sigh. I guess I'll just try to keep my mind occupied the next 2 weeks...
> 
> Kindmumma did your dr say that you should continue on clomid despite the lining decrease? I've heard there are other drugs that don't have that impact on your lining did your dr recommend those for next time? Either way sounds like what you're doing is maximizing your chances!!

My re says she likes to see 5 million but 10 is great! So def do t count yourself out! And remember u may not even ovulate till 24-48 hours after trigger


----------



## missy545

Oculi83 said:


> missy, oh wow, goodness! She had to do it herself???? Don't think I could have gotten myself to do that!

Yup -- they had told her to do it herself, but her aunt (a nurse) came to help her. Mine was subcutaneous, luckily!)



Strawberry13 said:


> Hi guys happy Tuesday! Oculi congrats on your ER being done. That must be a relief as I've heard that is the worst part. Did they tell you how many eggs total?
> 
> Cjohnson those numbers sound good! Now we go into tww. Ugh! but we'll get through it!
> 
> Afm I did not have a good weekend with my iuis-my poor DHs count was significantly lower than what it has been. this was such a disappointment and I spent 2 days just crying. They think he must have some kind of infection since his white blood cell count was high so they're going to test him for that. Still kinda makes this cycle a bust so we're really upset right now. Esp since this one wasn't covered by insurance :(.

It really does only take one! Think happy thoughts!



Oculi83 said:


> Strawberry, thanks! :) it wasn't that bad. I slept through the whole thing even though before the procedure the anesthesiologist told me I'd probably be aware of what's going on. Lol!
> If I remember correctly they retrieved 14 eggs.

14 is awesome! Im trying to play catch up after being MIA for a while, when do you find out how many fertilized?



Strawberry13 said:


> Oculi those numbers are great! Lots if luck to you. Are you def doing a 3 day transfer or are they gonna see how it goes and let you know later which day they'll transfer?
> 
> My numbers were 5m and 12 m motile post wash so def not very good but not completely hopeless. The other thing was that they did them at 24 and 48 hrs post trigger but on the second one the dr showed up obnoxiously late so it was really 50 hrs and I'm afraid the eggs have died by then. Sigh. I guess I'll just try to keep my mind occupied the next 2 weeks...

2 weeks always feels like forever...good luck and make lots of [email protected]!


----------



## missy545

kindmumma said:


> :baby::baby:So i am on my second cycle with IUI using clomid and Ovidrel Trigger. The last scan measured my endometrium to be 5.8mm in thickness.
> 
> I am concerned that the second cycle with Clomid will thin it, as ive had a lot of cramping with this lot of clomid.
> 
> I have 3-5 days until scan so hope to thicken it by then.
> 
> I have been trying to thicken my endometrium by taking (since yesterday)
> *Red clover tea
> *Raspberry tea
> *1 x 100mg asprin per day
> *Dong Quai
> 
> I read a lot of online blogs etc about how to thicken it , and these things seemed to be the most popular.
> 
> Il let you know how it goes !!:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

so sorry, but I know nothing about this!


----------



## Oculi83

Hi ladies,

Just a quick update: just got done with the embryo transfer. 
They let us wait for 2 hours and all this while I had to have a full bladder! 
Anyway, they transferred 2 embies. I had 14 eggs, 13 were mature, 10 fertilized, 3 were good enough for transfer and 4 are under observation. So, as of now, I got one frostie and if the 4 others do well, they'll freeze them, too.
I didn't get the report yet so, I've no idea abt the grading of the embies.


----------



## Cjohnson13

That's fantastic ocu!


----------



## Oculi83

Cjohnson, I guess it's ok. I'll see what happens.:) how's everything with you?

Strawberry, those numbers are not too bad! How's the morphology and motility?

kindmumma, I think I read somewhere that viagra is good for thickening the endometrium. Maybe you wanna ask your doc abt it and see if It's an option for you.

How's everyone else doing? :)


----------



## Strawberry13

Oculi that's great that they had 2 good ones for your transfer! Now you're in the tww with me and cjohnson :) I'd imagine we're all gonna find out at the same time! 

The 5m and 12m were at 100% motility with 3 out of 4 forward progression. They didn't check morphology. Yesterday they had me start on prometrium supplements orally to keep my progesterone high-I slept like a baby! Lol. Have you guys been in those?

Missy I forget where are you at right now with everything??


----------



## Cjohnson13

They put me on progesterone suppositories I think I'd rather do oral meds


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi congrats on transfer :)


----------



## missy545

Oculi83 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just a quick update: just got done with the embryo transfer.
> They let us wait for 2 hours and all this while I had to have a full bladder!
> Anyway, they transferred 2 embies. I had 14 eggs, 13 were mature, 10 fertilized, 3 were good enough for transfer and 4 are under observation. So, as of now, I got one frostie and if the 4 others do well, they'll freeze them, too.
> I didn't get the report yet so, I've no idea abt the grading of the embies.

That sounds great! Congrats and good luck!!



Strawberry13 said:


> Oculi that's great that they had 2 good ones for your transfer! Now you're in the tww with me and cjohnson :) I'd imagine we're all gonna find out at the same time!
> 
> The 5m and 12m were at 100% motility with 3 out of 4 forward progression. They didn't check morphology. Yesterday they had me start on prometrium supplements orally to keep my progesterone high-I slept like a baby! Lol. Have you guys been in those?
> 
> Missy I forget where are you at right now with everything??

I am in the most boring of tww...Taking the pill before I start on my next round of ivf. I go in Monday morning to find out when to start the injections again. My meds were delivered while my sister over last night. She had no idea what they were for, and all my husband said was "we buy in bulk." :)


----------



## kindmumma

I can't believe it! Last cycle, my endometrium lining was 5.8mm. I knew that by using Clomid again, it could thin the lining even more. Well if u read my last post, ud recall that this past week i have been taking supplaments to help thicken the lining;

Red Clove tea
Raspberry tea
1 x baby asprin day
dong quai root

Well guess what? today's scan, @ day 10 of my cycle measured at 4mm !!!!

It is even thinner.

I am so concerned! waiting for dr to call me to let me know when and if IUI will be happening this cycle. 

I know that thickness of the lining is important for implantation, it should be between 6-9mm for better chance of implantation.


----------



## kindmumma

kindmumma said:


> I can't believe it! Last cycle, my endometrium lining was 5.8mm. I knew that by using Clomid again, it could thin the lining even more. Well if u read my last post, ud recall that this past week i have been taking supplaments to help thicken the lining;
> 
> Red Clove tea
> Raspberry tea
> 1 x baby asprin day
> dong quai root
> 
> Well guess what? today's scan, @ day 10 of my cycle measured at 4mm !!!!
> 
> It is even thinner.
> 
> I am so concerned! waiting for dr to call me to let me know when and if IUI will be happening this cycle.
> 
> I know that thickness of the lining is important for implantation, it should be between 6-9mm for better chance of implantation.



Wow, so I got my report back and i was wrong! My endometrial lining did thicken. Today it measured at 8mm. So it increased by just over 2mm. COOL ! those methods mentioned above do work for those who need to thicken their lining due to overuse of clomid.

Apart from that, I have to wait until Monday for a second scan because my clinic does not open on the weekend so i cant have my IUI until Tuesday----- but it all depends on if i ovlulate before then! if i ovulate naturally before the date, then i cant have IUI , also , it depends on the actual size of my follicles. I had 19 follicles today, but only 4 were over 10mm. I need to get them meausred accuratley, because if i have more than 2 that are really big , then they wont do the IUI.

so fingers crossed now :baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Strawberry13

Happy Monday everyone! Kindmumma what is your update? Did they let u do the iui? So great that your lining looks good. Keep us posted!! 

Cjohnson and oculi (and anyone else in the 2ww that I'm forgetting) any symptoms?? 

Missy when do u start the injections?


----------



## missy545

So I have to share a funny story:

This morning I go for my blood/ultrasound @ 645am. There are 3 people waiting for the same...one being a friend (from college that we still hang out with a few times a year). 
Super awkward!! I always assumed at some point Id see someone I knew, but always thought it would be someone from where I work (1 town over) and not necessarily a friend. But we chatted and decided to try to meet up for tea or something and chat since we now at least both know that we are going through something similar. And she has a kid that they helped her conceive, so at least I know it works :)

And my update is that I start injections Thursday :)

Congrats on the lining kindmumma!

How much longer for the ladies in the 2ww?


----------



## Strawberry13

Too funny! The same thing happened to me but it was a guy that I work with and his wife!! They got pg shortly after &#128546; he always asks how I'm doing though. 

In going to be able to test in about a week &#128522; gl with your injections this week!


----------



## vkj73

strawberry and missy,
i love your stories. i'm always wondering if i'm going to run into someone i know. glad to hear they were positive experiences:)

i go for my scan on friday. finishing my clomid this eve.

good luck to everyone!:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Oculi83

Kindmumma, that's fantastic! :) did you get to do your IUI?

Strawberry, how's everything with you? 

Missy, yay for starting injections soon. And lol, that's what I'm always afraid, too! That would be so awkward to run into someone I know at the clinic. 

Vkj, good luck with this cycle! :)

AFM, my beta is scheduled for June 14. Don't really have any symptoms though. At least nothing that couldn't be caused by either the ER or the progesterone suppositories (which are a real joy btw... Yucks). I get some cramping on and off and it fees kinda uncomfortable down there when I try to sleep on my tummy.


----------



## kmgurule

Hello all I just got done reading your entire 51 pages and im so excited for all of you to be on this journey! I am on day 9 of my cycle and going to be trying my very first IUI!!! :happydance: Me and my husband have been trying for about four years now we are lucky that we are both very young me being 23 him being 25 but this still has been such a long stressful road:wacko: I took clomid day 3-7 100mg. There is nothing wrong with me just dealing with low counts on everything with hubby but were very excited and hopeful trying the IUI a few times before IVF!


----------



## Strawberry13

Welcome kmgurule. Sorry to hear about your long journey. This board is a great place for support! Good luck to you this cycle. It's good that his counts are high enough for iui, a lot of people tell their patients to go directly to ivf. 

Oculi it's still early! But the cramping and feeling in the tummy sounds like a good sign! 

Vkj good luck let us know how your scan goes. It's always encouraging to have a next step to look forward to-clomid, scan, ect.


----------



## Lucinda7981

kmgurule said:


> Hello all I just got done reading your entire 51 pages and im so excited for all of you to be on this journey! I am on day 9 of my cycle and going to be trying my very first IUI!!! :happydance: Me and my husband have been trying for about four years now we are lucky that we are both very young me being 23 him being 25 but this still has been such a long stressful road:wacko: I took clomid day 3-7 100mg. There is nothing wrong with me just dealing with low counts on everything with hubby but were very excited and hopeful trying the IUI a few times before IVF!

Welcome and Goodluck :)


----------



## Cjohnson13

Welcome! I've been poas everyday and still bfn, but maybe it's still too soon I have till the 11th beta .... No symptoms or anything just yuck progesterone suppositories making me cramp a little


----------



## Strawberry13

Hey! No symptoms here either but I'm supposed to go for my beta tomorrow... I told the dr not to tell me till Monday bc I don't want a bfn to ruin my weekend! Ugh I just want to make a plan for next cycle so I have something to look forward to.


----------



## vkj73

thanks for the encouraging words ladies!
and welcome kmg!

lots of hugs to those that af got:hug:

i'll keep you posted on how friday goes:thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## missy545

kmgurule said:


> Hello all I just got done reading your entire 51 pages and im so excited for all of you to be on this journey! I am on day 9 of my cycle and going to be trying my very first IUI!!! :happydance: Me and my husband have been trying for about four years now we are lucky that we are both very young me being 23 him being 25 but this still has been such a long stressful road:wacko: I took clomid day 3-7 100mg. There is nothing wrong with me just dealing with low counts on everything with hubby but were very excited and hopeful trying the IUI a few times before IVF!

Welcome and good luck!



Cjohnson13 said:


> Welcome! I've been poas everyday and still bfn, but maybe it's still too soon I have till the 11th beta .... No symptoms or anything just yuck progesterone suppositories making me cramp a little

The progesterone made me think so many things...I think it makes it very difficult to symptom spot bc of all the side effects. :-/



Strawberry13 said:


> Hey! No symptoms here either but I'm supposed to go for my beta tomorrow... I told the dr not to tell me till Monday bc I don't want a bfn to ruin my weekend! Ugh I just want to make a plan for next cycle so I have something to look forward to.

You are good. I would want the answer no matter what. When mine was a bfn before the weekend, I took the opportunity to imbibe like I hadn't in almost a month. ;-)


----------



## kindmumma

:baby::baby::baby:OMG!! So i am now in my 2ww , second round of IUI with Clomid and Ovidrel trigger.

The sad thing is that, when i went to have my IUI, i had a scan first because i suspected i had ovulated the day before (cervical mucus was ovulation type) and NO follicles! I had ovulated........since i had to travel interstate for my IUI, i thought i would take the chance that and do the IUI anyway. 
But my doctor could not get into my Uterus, becuse it is tilted backwards, and for some reason could not get into it.....so the sperm was delivered into my cervix only.

*So i had IUI, day AFTER ovulation (wasted my trigger because i had ovulated naturally myself) and then the sperm was only put into my cervix, not my uterus. So is that ICI??*
My doc also suggested that i try IVF if i want to keep trying because the chances are better ...... 
Praying for a miricle here xo:baby::baby::baby::baby:

it could have even been more than 24 hours after i ovulated, as tehre is no way to tell............ :nope::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## vkj73

kindmumma,
i'm sorry you had to go through all of that.

i don't have any answers but wanted to send you :dust:

keep us posted!

:hugs:


----------



## Strawberry13

Kindmumma so sorry they didn't get the timing right... Were u BDing just in case? 

Oculi how are u feeling? When will u test or are u gonna wait for your beta? 

Cjohnson and missy how are u guys?


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm doing okay, convinced this time it didn't work trying to think about vacation in 12 days


----------



## kindmumma

Hey! i dont have anyone to BD wtih! LOL
i am using donor sperm.


----------



## Oculi83

Kmgurule, welcome!:)

Cjohnson, keep your head up. It's not over til AF shows! :hugs:

Lucinda, how are things with you?

Strawberry, did you go for your beta yet?

Missy, how are things with you?

Kindmumma, I'm sorry to abt that. Happened to me, too when I went for my last IUI. I was very upset coz that time, I actually had two eggs and my dh's sperm count was better, too. :(

AFM, I'm not gonna test until the day before my beta. That is, if AF doesn't show til then.
I'm still cramping. During the day, It's ok. Feels like mild AF-like cramps. At night, I still can't sleep on my stomach. If I do, I wake up. I don't know how to explain how it feels. It's like sleeping on a small ball that pushes against your uterus. Just very uncomfortable. And I get pretty bad AF-like cramps at night. Getting worse and worse. Don't know what's up with that. Hope I don't have a cyst or an infection or anything. :(


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hi Oculi,
I'm doing okay...planning on a FET!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, yay! I'm glad to hear that! :D

AFM, I'm still cramping a lot and I HATE the suppositories! So messy!:(
Anyways, I didn't want to test until one day before my OTD, but I broke down this morning and POAS. To my big surprise I got a BFP! My first ever!! Could this still be the trigger. Today is 15dp trigger shot.The test line is fainter than the control line but visible very clearly. I'll try to post a picture of it later if I can figure out how to do it. So, what do you think? Should I cautiously look forward to my beta on Friday or could it still be the trigger? Don't know what to think. I'm still kinda shocked as I really didn't expect this! :o

Edit:

I've attached a picture. Clearly, I'm not a good photographer. Sorry about the flash. I looks very washed out on the picture but in reality the line is darker and clearer. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







POAS.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cjohnson13

I honestly don't think that is trigger!!!!!!! Mine was out in 6 days. That's fantastic for u!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi, congrats!!!! That is a BFP!!!!!! Trigger does not stay that long so u can actually be happy....I'm so excited for u!!
AFM my transfer should be this week!


----------



## Strawberry13

Oculi congrats!! I agree with the others that is most definitely a bfp!!! You must be so thrilled. 

Lucinda good luck on your transfer this week. Is it a natural FET cycle? How many will they transfer? 

This is turning out to be a good luck thread.... :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

yes this is a natural FET.....my beta would be 7 days later; so not much of a wait to find out if it worked! Im only transferring 1 embie this time.



Strawberry13 said:


> Oculi congrats!! I agree with the others that is most definitely a bfp!!! You must be so thrilled.
> 
> Lucinda good luck on your transfer this week. Is it a natural FET cycle? How many will they transfer?
> 
> This is turning out to be a good luck thread.... :)


----------



## Oculi83

Cjohnson, thanks! If it's real then I hope it's a sticky one.

Lucinda, thank you so much! :hugs: I'm cautiously optimistic. Just praying it'll stay with me for the next 9 months.
Let us know when you go in for your FET. wishing you lots and lots of baby dust.

Strawberry, thanks! I'm still kinda in shock. I honestly did not expect this at all. I'll see what they'll say on Friday. Hoping for a good number.
How's everything with you?:)


----------



## Strawberry13

I'm doing ok my beta was officially negative but I def expected it. So gonna talk to the dr this week about next steps. 

Lucinda keep us posted on how it goes this week. Oculi are you tempted to go for a beta earlier than Friday? I would be!


----------



## Oculi83

Strawberry, I'm so sorry! :( :hugs: are you and your dh considering IVF or do you want to stick with IUIs for now?

Yes, I'm tempted to go for a beta earlier but I think I'm gonna wait. I'll try to keep myself busy.


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks so much. Yeah I think we will do 1 more iui. This last one was the first one we did w the new RE and he says he "doesn't count" the 2 I did a my last RE which I think is bs. He says he wants to so 3 more (so four total with him) but DH and I are def not down with that and plan on getting an ivf consult by the end of the summer. The other factor is that we found out my hub has male factor issues( low morph) as well as low testosterone and the new dr put him on clomid for that. Since his count and motility are good we're hoping that this will improve the quality somewhat however it will take 2 more months for it to kick in. So if there's drastic improvement then maybe we do 1 more iui at that point. That's probably a much longer answer than you were looking for! Lol


----------



## missy545

Congrats Oculi! That looks awesome! Maybe you can start some good luck on this thread!

Strawberry...Bummer! We had to do 3 iui's before ivf, but I would think that doing the first at a different clinic would count. 

Everyone else, stay positive! We will all get there in our own time. Remember to take care of yourselves! 

afm, I started injections last thursday and had a house full of people for my college reunion this weekend. Pretty much everyone has babies...almost an argh!...but it was lots of fun. Went in this morning and everything looks good except my estrogen isn't high enough so they are adding menopur tonight and Im going back thursday. In the mean time my sister and her fiancee are visiting tonight through thursday, so I have to go back to secretely injecting with people in the house...weird!


----------



## Oculi83

Strawberry, it's weird that they wouldn't count your previous IUIs. But in the end, you have the last word. So, it might be a good idea to schedule an appt with an IVF specialist and see what he or she thinks. Just in case.

Missy, thanks! Yeah, I hope I sparked a series of BFPs so that we can all be bump buddies! :D 
But honestly, I still don't quite dare to think that it actually really worked. I'm so scared it's a chemical or that I'll miscarry. I waited to long for this. Not sure how I'd cope with bad news on Fri.
Do you have to keep your meds in the fridge?


----------



## Flintstones12

Hi all, 
I'm new to this board, on my first IUI. I've seen some of you guys on other boards (hi!) and hi to the people I don't know yet. :) 

First of all Congrats Oculi83! Looks like you're hopefully in for some firm good news soon! I really hope everything works out for you!!

Since this is all so new to me I have some really silly questions I hope you guys don't mind. I picked up some ICs (umm..didn't realize those were going to be as thin as a toothpick...didn't really know what to do about that!!), but how many days past IUI can those be at all reliable? And when you say 10dpiui, do you count the day of your IUI?


----------



## vkj73

fingers crossed for you oculi83!!! here's to a super sticky bean!:dust:

flintstones, welcome to the thread (we've chatted a bit on other threads:winkwink:).

i had two follicles at my friday scan (one on each side).
i'm a little nervous, as it seems like this will increase our chances for multiples.

i called the doctor today to ask about the %age/statistics, but i haven't heard back.

anyone know about multiple follicles and increase chances of multiples?

thanks and good luck to all:hugs:


----------



## kmgurule

Good morning to you all! 

Congrats on all of you who have gotten your BFP!!!! that is so exciting lots of baby dust to you all!!

So I just had my very first IUI on Sunday so today im currently on 2 dpiui
not feeling anything yet but its very very early! 
I had two mature follies at 17 and one at 22! Im very excited but going to not get my hopes up im greatful to be very young still so I do have some time on my side we will see how it goes and good luck to you all!!!:dust:


----------



## kindmumma

vkj73 said:


> fingers crossed for you oculi83!!! here's to a super sticky bean!:dust:
> 
> flintstones, welcome to the thread (we've chatted a bit on other threads:winkwink:).
> 
> i had two follicles at my friday scan (one on each side).
> i'm a little nervous, as it seems like this will increase our chances for multiples.
> 
> i called the doctor today to ask about the %age/statistics, but i haven't heard back.
> 
> anyone know about multiple follicles and increase chances of multiples?
> 
> thanks and good luck to all:hugs:

 Hey there, in Australia, they wont do the procedure if u have 3 or more mature/dominant follicles, to reduce the risk of triplets,
however, i think that having at least two dominant follicles is much better than one. It at least increases your chances of getting pregnant.....

Good luck !!


----------



## kindmumma

Hello ladies !! I am now 6 days since my IUI (second try) and feeling a bit crampy, hoping to GOD that it is not that wretched Aunty Flow. She is NOT WELCOME HERE !!!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Strawberry13

Vkj I agree with kindmumma that you probably won't have too much of a risk of multiples, they occur in a very small percentage of girls who do iui with clomid. But of course there's always a chance. 3 follicles is great though! Hope this cycle works for you. Did u do your iui yet?

Kimgurule and kindmumma good luck to you both this cycle! Hopefully the cramping is a good sign. 

Flinstones welcome! I think that 12 dpo or dpiui (should be one in the same since u usually O the same day as you have the iui) is when tests are generally reliable but a lot of girls test sooner. Just make sure if they give u a trigger shot to not test before 8 or 9 days as that will give u a false positive.


----------



## vkj73

thanks kindmumma and strawberry.

i had my iui today (this is our 3rd try).

the doctor said with my age and clomid, there's a less than 10% chance of multiples.

i hope you all are well.

:dust:to all!!!


----------



## Oculi83

Flintstones, thank you and welcome! :) Good luck with your IUI!! Did they give you an OTD?

vkj, thank you so much! I'm so scared I'm gonna lose it. I still get AF like cramps. They come and go. And because I have to use progesterone suppositories, I run to the toilet ever so often, thinking that I've just started to bleed when it's just that gross white stuff from the suppositories that's coming out (sorry if TMI)!
Best of luck for your IUI!!!

kmgurule, thank you! Good luck! No worries, it's way too early for you to feel anything yet! ;)

kindmumma, oooooooooh... cramping sounds good!!! :D


----------



## Cjohnson13

My beta came back as bfn:( I was more upset that I will be on vacation the crucial week of ovulation, but they have me bc to postpone it, and since I have pcos it should help anyways. So will try again this coming month. Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## Oculi83

Cjohnson, I'm so sorry hun! :hugs: I wish you a shipload of baby dust for your next cycle!


----------



## Strawberry13

Oculi83 said:


> Cjohnson, I'm so sorry hun! :hugs: I wish you a shipload of baby dust for your next cycle!

So sorry :( that's good that you won't lose a cycle, just postpone it. Maybe this next cycle will be the one for both of us! 

I got AF today and the dr said they're going to do the same protocol this month, only when I go in for the sono I'm going to try to get them to do it at 36 hrs after the trigger vs the last few times when they did 24. But that's still 2 weeks away!


----------



## kmgurule

Im sorry you got BFN dont lose hope :hugs: this is such a hard road were all going down im glad I found this page for some support you ladies are all amazing!

So far today im only 4 dpiui this tww is driving me crazy but I have started to get a lot of cramping so I hope this is a good sign it almost feels like AF is on her way but she is not due for a long while so fingers crossed!
I really hope we can all get our BFP


----------



## missy545

Good Luck Flintstones, VKJ, kmrurule, and kindmumma!! So many people in the tww. Crazy! I feel like good luck is on the way!

CJohnson, What a bummer!! It's nice at least that they are able to control our cycles so much that they can alter our cycles. Super scary, but awesome!! At least you can really enjoy you vacation!!

Strawberry -- good idea...has your re said anything about wanting to change the iui time?

Oculi -- Good Luck tomorrow with your first official beta. Super exciting.

afm -- Still injecting, checked in this morning and the follicles and lining are growing...likely retrieval next week.


----------



## Oculi83

Strawberry, good idea. Maybe that'll do the trick! :D

Kmgurule, fingers crossed for you! Hope we all can be bump buddies soon! :D

Missy, yay for having ER soon!! So exciting!

Thanks! They should call me in about 2 hours! I'm super nervous! :(


----------



## Oculi83

Oh wow! Just as I posted my previous post I got the call.
I'm officially pregnant but I'm still very cautious about getting too excited. My beta is 570.


----------



## vkj73

oculi,
that's awesome!:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Oculi83

Thank you, vkj! :hugs: 
I still can't believe it actually worked! I was being so pessimistic the last few weeks and told myself that I couldn't possibly be that lucky. It's so surreal.

I sincerely hope you all will get your BFPs very soon! It's just all so emotionally draining! 
I also wanted to say that you ladies are great and that you've been the ones who kept me sane over those past few months! I'm so grateful for you all! :hugs:


----------



## kindmumma

Oculi83 said:


> Oh wow! Just as I posted my previous post I got the call.
> I'm officially pregnant but I'm still very cautious about getting too excited. My beta is 570.

WOW!!!! Congratulations !!!! xoxoxox :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Cjohnson13

Ocu! I'm so happy for u!!! Make sure you don't leave us now and move on to a diff thread!:)


----------



## Oculi83

kindmumma, thank you! :hugs:

cjohnson, I won't go anywhere until all of you got your BFP!!!!


----------



## kmgurule

Congrats to you!!!!!:baby::baby::baby: :happydance:


----------



## Oculi83

Thanks, kmgurule! :hugs: now I gotta wait until July 2 for the 7 week scan. Another 2ww! It never ends..!


----------



## Strawberry13

Oculi how great! Your beta number could mean TWINs right??

Missy thats great that your follies and lining are growing! Can you believe that ER is next week already? Time flies. You said you're def doing all icsi this time right? I think I remember us talking about that. How are you feeling otherwise? Any pain or other weird stuff going on? 

Flinstones vkj and kindmumma all in your tww how are you feeling? Any symptoms? 

AFM I had my baseline sono today and all looked good so I start clomid tonight and go for monitoring a week from today likely iui next weekend. I told them I want to so it 36 hrs after the trigger this time and they said that as long as my follies cooperate that should be fine.


----------



## Flintstones12

Oculi83 said:


> Oh wow! Just as I posted my previous post I got the call.
> I'm officially pregnant but I'm still very cautious about getting too excited. My beta is 570.

Yaaay! That's fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## Flintstones12

Strawberry13 said:


> Oculi how great! Your beta number could mean TWINs right??
> 
> Missy thats great that your follies and lining are growing! Can you believe that ER is next week already? Time flies. You said you're def doing all icsi this time right? I think I remember us talking about that. How are you feeling otherwise? Any pain or other weird stuff going on?
> 
> Flinstones vkj and kindmumma all in your tww how are you feeling? Any symptoms?
> 
> AFM I had my baseline sono today and all looked good so I start clomid tonight and go for monitoring a week from today likely iui next weekend. I told them I want to so it 36 hrs after the trigger this time and they said that as long as my follies cooperate that should be fine.

Hey Strawberry. I was getting BFNs from my ICs but I was staying super optimistic until this morning. I got another BFN, and now that I'm 12dpiui (b/w is Monday) I don't think there's any chance for us this month. I'm pretty devastated. Of course we won't know for sure until Monday but I have very little hope. The only symptoms I've had can all be due to the progesterone. (My boobs are RIDICULOUS. I'm getting really tired of not fitting in my clothes for no reason). The only thing I can't figure out is the twinges I keep getting on my right side. Periodically I get a small stabbing pain over there. Weird. There might be a cyst though, so it's probably that. Right now I'm just angry and depressed, which is a nice combo, lol. DH wants to know if I want to move right away to IVF to increase our chances. Since nothing seems to be working out for us and we'll probably land at IVF anyway I don't think he sees the point in spending for a procedure that doesn't work. But this is my first one-I may do one more cycle and see what happens, if anything. 

Good luck with your cycle this month!! :dust:


----------



## Strawberry13

Flinstone I'm so sorry that this cycle didn't work for you. There is nothing more depressing than reading a negative pg test. Try to enjoy this weekend the best you can and keep your mind off of it. I forget was this your first one? If so, and if your infertility is completely unexplained I would def recommend doing one or 2 more. They could try doing different drugs or different timing. Also have they done every test they could have done? Thyroid levels and everything? Did u do clomid with this iui and if so how many follies were mature? Also one of the things they tested us for when we were first diagnosed with "unexplained" is my DHs DNA fragmentation and also antibodies. For me I just wanted to know what it was and once we found out it was DH it made things make more sense to me and I understand why it isn't happening for us and why we may need ivf. 

Just some things to think about. Sorry again it didn't work :(


----------



## Flintstones12

Strawberry13 said:


> Flinstone I'm so sorry that this cycle didn't work for you. There is nothing more depressing than reading a negative pg test. Try to enjoy this weekend the best you can and keep your mind off of it. I forget was this your first one? If so, and if your infertility is completely unexplained I would def recommend doing one or 2 more. They could try doing different drugs or different timing. Also have they done every test they could have done? Thyroid levels and everything? Did u do clomid with this iui and if so how many follies were mature? Also one of the things they tested us for when we were first diagnosed with "unexplained" is my DHs DNA fragmentation and also antibodies. For me I just wanted to know what it was and once we found out it was DH it made things make more sense to me and I understand why it isn't happening for us and why we may need ivf.
> 
> Just some things to think about. Sorry again it didn't work :(

Thanks so much, I appreciate it. I know we're all going through the same craziness and some people many more cycles than me. It just feels like we've been trying forever. This was our first assisted cycle. I was on Clomid and injectibles, plus trigger. It gave me two good follies. DHs counts are normal. He got 6M post wash. They did full b/w on me to start and found nothing so they have absolutely no idea what the problem is. The one time I got a BFP on my own it ended in an ectopic and I've never been preggo since. The only things they "think" may be factors are one of my tubes isn't totally clear (but clear enough, RE isn't concerned at all), and when they gave me the clomid an U/S revealed a cyst on one side he said could be "acting as birth control." But then they went back in after I was off the clomid a couple days and he couldn't even find the thing again. If he sees it next time he said we'll have to do surgery to remove it. Yippee. We'll probably do at least one more cycle before we move on. One is too few to feel like we really gave it a fair try.


----------



## vkj73

Strawberry13 said:


> Oculi how great! Your beta number could mean TWINs right??
> 
> Missy thats great that your follies and lining are growing! Can you believe that ER is next week already? Time flies. You said you're def doing all icsi this time right? I think I remember us talking about that. How are you feeling otherwise? Any pain or other weird stuff going on?
> 
> *Flinstones vkj and kindmumma all in your tww how are you feeling? Any symptoms? *
> 
> AFM I had my baseline sono today and all looked good so I start clomid tonight and go for monitoring a week from today likely iui next weekend. I told them I want to so it 36 hrs after the trigger this time and they said that as long as my follies cooperate that should be fine.

I'm so trying not to symptom spot this time around. As with each cycle, I read into everything: "Maybe that cramp is a sign" or "Maybe no sign is a sign" it's crazy making. So this time, even though I"m feeling some of the same symptoms as last time (i.e. lower back aches, slight twinges, etc), I'm trying to be "zen":flower:


----------



## missy545

Strawberry13 said:


> Missy thats great that your follies and lining are growing! Can you believe that ER is next week already? Time flies. You said you're def doing all icsi this time right? I think I remember us talking about that. How are you feeling otherwise? Any pain or other weird stuff going on?
> 
> 
> AFM I had my baseline sono today and all looked good so I start clomid tonight and go for monitoring a week from today likely iui next weekend. I told them I want to so it 36 hrs after the trigger this time and they said that as long as my follies cooperate that should be fine.

Thanks! Time is weird when it comes to these things...the last retrieval seems like so long ago, but this also seems so soon. This time we are doing icsi from the start since last time it didnt seem to take naturally at all. And other than a little pain at the injection sites Im feeling fine, just a little tired and who knows what that's from. :wacko:

Congrats to you on a good baseline and starting again. Good luck on everything going smoothly!


----------



## missy545

Oculi83 said:


> Thanks, kmgurule! :hugs: now I gotta wait until July 2 for the 7 week scan. Another 2ww! It never ends..!

Congrats! We'll try to keep you occupied during this 2ww too! :flower:


----------



## Oculi83

Strawberry, I have no idea. I was 17dpo on the day of my beta. So, maybe the embryo(s) just implanted early and had more time to produce hcg. I'll find out in 2 weeks.
Lots of baby dust for this new cycle!

Flintstones, I'm sorry to hear it didn't work. :hugs: 

Missy, lol! Thanks! I'll need that! I'm trying not to obsess and think of everything that might go wrong.


----------



## kmgurule

Good morning just checking in with you all how is everyone doing?? Any updates?? Well im finally on 8dpiui longest two weeks of my life but I feel really good was having weird cramping after iui to about 6dpiui no more cramping but very sore boobs and nipples I always get the sore boobs before AF but not the nipples but who knows I did not take anything other then clomid days 3-7 my fingers are crossed that we get lucky first time [-o&lt; going to try and make it until 12dpiui we will see how that goes LOL good luck to you all!!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Good luck kmgurule and vkj! Symptoms sound good.. I also get sore bbs before AF so I'm always trying to gage like, is this more sore than usual? Lol but either way sore bbs is a good sign so hopefully you'll feel more symptoms this week!

Missy thinking about you as you are heading into your ER this week. 

Flinstones did you decide if you are going to try another cycle again?


----------



## Flintstones12

Strawberry13 said:


> Good luck kmgurule and vkj! Symptoms sound good.. I also get sore bbs before AF so I'm always trying to gage like, is this more sore than usual? Lol but either way sore bbs is a good sign so hopefully you'll feel more symptoms this week!
> 
> Missy thinking about you as you are heading into your ER this week.
> 
> Flinstones did you decide if you are going to try another cycle again?

We're waiting for the official results of my b/w this morning. We both took a half day, me b/c I knew I wouldn't be able to keep it together at the office and DH to deal with my meltdown. My nurse isn't there on Mondays so I'm just hoping it's another nurse I know. We were just discussing that we'll probably do one more IUI cycle and then move to IVF. Our high deductible plan rolls over this month so it's going to be financially brutal no matter which way we go. And of course we also had to get new roof this week-when it rains it pours...literally! 
I hesitate to move away from IUI too quickly, but I don't want to go through too many cycles since I just saw on my REs site that chances decrease 2-3% each cycle. Which, since we're "unexplained" and my chances weren't too hot to begin with, drills me down to the "not worth it" category pretty soon. 

I hope everyone having symptoms is having symptoms of the good variety! Dust to everyone waiting!


----------



## vkj73

hi gals,
i'm 6dpiui. all my symptoms (i.e. lower back aches and some twinges)seem the same as the last two cycles,
so that makes me think it didn't happen this time.

no sore boobs, no nausea, etc.

we shall see.

:shrug:


----------



## Strawberry13

Keep the faith vjk. Its still very early for any symptoms.

Flinstones I'm sorry you're feeling down. It will get better I promise. It seems like each cycle I get down at the very beginning when it first doesn't work but then before you know it the dr is calling you, setting up appointments, sonos, and meds and you're on your way to the next one. It does get old, but try to keep a glimmer of faith.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Just saying hello to everyone...hoping all is well :0


----------



## kmgurule

Well today im 9dpiui I took a test dumb I know lol its was neg of course but I just couldnt help it so im going to start testing everyday in the mornings starting tomorrow until I either get BFP or :af: sends lots of good vibes this way please!!!! I will keep you all updated :)


----------



## missy545

Hey all

Just wanted to share...Retrieval Friday :)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Missy....Yay for Retrival n yay for going for ICSI right away!!!!


----------



## Oculi83

Kmgurule, good luck! Hope to hear good news soon! :)

Missy, yay for ER on Friday! :hugs:

Lucinda, my dear! I'm so so so happy for you!!! :D now we can be bump buddies.
Hope all of you ladies will join us soon! :D

AFM, I won't have any more betas. So, since on Friday my beta was 570 and knowing that it should double every second day, I used a clearblue digital test on Tuesday. When I tested on Fri it said 2-3 weeks (hcg 200 - 2000). So, I figured by Tuesday it should be over 2000 and when I tested I got a 3+! Yay! Just needed that to calm my nerves.


----------



## Lucinda7981

So Oculi I guess I should first update everyone and let them know that I got a super faint positive at 5dp5dt yest and so this am I decided to test on a digital and got my BFP!!!!! My beta is tom so I will keep u guys posted.
Oculi I also did a Clearblue digital but the ones I found just said pregnant or not pregnant...I think the ones you used were super cool :) so for today I took the day off work and will be enjoying that beautiful test on my bathroom counter :) also I want to clarify and say that these embies came from my first Retrival back in March and not from my fail fresh transfer cycle I did in May. I had done a Mini IVF (minimal drugs with the goal of fewer but better quality embies)... So I had 2 frozen embies and got my BFP from one of those 2!!!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Oculi that is great news!! So just waiting for your 6 week scan then?

Lucinda when is your test date? Any symptoms yet?? 

Missy yayyyy and good luck at your retrieval on Friday only 2 days eek you must be so pumped! 

Kmgurule so sorry about your bfn. Hopefully it was just too early to test. Sending hugs.


----------



## Strawberry13

Lucinda we must've posted at the same time! A huge congrats to you! Take these few days and enjoy every minute of it with your hubby you guys deserve it. :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Strawberry13 said:


> Lucinda we must've posted at the same time! A huge congrats to you! Take these few days and enjoy every minute of it with your hubby you guys deserve it. :)

Lol I guess we posted at the same time...thanks for the well wishes as Oculi knows how long we have been doing these infertility treatments...started in Oct and after IUI didn't worked I went to IVF and failed with a fresh cycle and decided to try frozen transfer!


----------



## kmgurule

Well ladies today was 11dpiui and tested this morning still a BFN starting to lose hope but I guess its still a little early I just feel like if it was my month I would have got a postive by now I guess we will see ](*,)


----------



## barbikins

did any one of you girls suffer from thinning of the lining?
i went in for my back-to-back IUI & my lining ranged between 6.5 & 8mm which my doctor says is not good & I won't be doing clomid again. 
I still did both IUI's but I didn't actually know about the lining issue until the second IUI...the first IUI was a different doctor. Not my own doctor...& she didn't say a word about my lining being a problem & we did the IUI. The second IUI (my personal RE) said that it wasn't optimal & basically said 'come back pregnant & prove me wrong'. 

My lining the day before 1st IUI was 8mm so I understand why they decided to trigger. ...but then by 1st IUI it went down to around 6.5mm & by the second IUI I was back up to 9mm b/c of the Ovidrel. And she said they go based on results before the Ovidrel...it wasn't explained why.


----------



## Strawberry13

Good morning gals. Kmgurule I'm sorry about your bfn but you're right there may be hope still. Hang in there. For me it always helped to talk to the dr about next steps so I could look forward instead of dwelling on the bfn.

Barb I haven't had thin lining on clomid I heard a lot of times that happens if you use clomid several cycles in a row so it's weird it happened on your first. Does your dr want to do letrezol or another drug instead next time? I'm sure there's still hope or else they wouldn't have done the iui... Good luck to you! 

I go in for my monitoring tomorrow CD10. Hoping for some nice follies and that the iui will be Sunday or Monday!


----------



## missy545

Congrats Lucinda! How exciting! When do you go for your beta?

kmgrule -- so sorry! I certainly know how that feels...It just sucks. If it is true, whats you next step? But hopefully you will get a surprise!

Strawberry -- good luck!

Barbikin -- Sorry I have no lining info. 

Tomorrow morning at 8am I have retrieval :) I hate missing work for this, but I love that I have a 3 day weekend


----------



## Strawberry13

Good luck tomorrow missy!!


----------



## kindmumma

barbikins said:


> did any one of you girls suffer from thinning of the lining?
> i went in for my back-to-back IUI & my lining ranged between 6.5 & 8mm which my doctor says is not good & I won't be doing clomid again.
> I still did both IUI's but I didn't actually know about the lining issue until the second IUI...the first IUI was a different doctor. Not my own doctor...& she didn't say a word about my lining being a problem & we did the IUI. The second IUI (my personal RE) said that it wasn't optimal & basically said 'come back pregnant & prove me wrong'.
> 
> My lining the day before 1st IUI was 8mm so I understand why they decided to trigger. ...but then by 1st IUI it went down to around 6.5mm & by the second IUI I was back up to 9mm b/c of the Ovidrel. And she said they go based on results before the Ovidrel...it wasn't explained why.

Heya, yeah my lining thinned with the clomid. My lining went to 5mm the last IUI (second month in a row with clomid) and that is not good for implantation! my dr didnt seem concerned. I did try to thicken my lining with use of 1 x baby asprin, clova tea, raspberry leaf tea...yeah dont think any of it worked.


----------



## kmgurule

Missy545 Thank you It really is hard but I tested again today 12dpiui and still a negative so im pretty sure im out for my first IUI. I dont know what to do next if I should keep wasting the money on IUIs or if I should just begin to save for IVF maybe we will give it one more shot then move on I just dont know ... 

Good luck on the retrieval that is so exciting!!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Kmgurule sorry again :( I would talk to ur dr about ivf vs iui. One thing my dr had said to me today was that 3-4 iuis is equivalent to 1 ivf in terms of your chances. So puts it in perspective. 

Missy how did it go today?? You feeling ok? 

AFM I had one large Follie and 2 smaller ones that they're hoping mature by Sunday so likely trigger Sunday night and Tuesday iui if I don't surge before then.


----------



## missy545

Strawberry13 said:


> Kmgurule sorry again :( I would talk to ur dr about ivf vs iui. One thing my dr had said to me today was that 3-4 iuis is equivalent to 1 ivf in terms of your chances. So puts it in perspective.
> 
> Missy how did it go today?? You feeling ok?
> 
> AFM I had one large Follie and 2 smaller ones that they're hoping mature by Sunday so likely trigger Sunday night and Tuesday iui if I don't surge before then.

It went very well and Im feeling great. 16 eggs retrieved...will know the status tomorrow. Last time I alraedy had a phone call by now telling me about problems. so Im assuming no phone call is good :)

Good luck with the iui!


----------



## vkj73

Strawberry13 said:


> Kmgurule sorry again :( I would talk to ur dr about ivf vs iui. *One thing my dr had said to me today was that 3-4 iuis is equivalent to 1 ivf in terms of your chances. So puts it in perspective.
> *
> Missy how did it go today?? You feeling ok?
> 
> AFM I had one large Follie and 2 smaller ones that they're hoping mature by Sunday so likely trigger Sunday night and Tuesday iui if I don't surge before then.

gave me a little glimmer of hope:hugs:

thanks!


----------



## Samsungwer

Im 27 , been married for 4 yrs now , have been ttc for 2 yrs . After an unsuccessful first yr went to the doctor and got ourselves checked .


Both our tests are normal -- labelled unexplained infertility . Had a chemical in december . Now on my 3rd iui ...

Im on cd 9 of third iui with clomid ..

Im wondering if iui will even work .. Should i just move onto ivf ?? So confused and depressed :cry::cry:


----------



## missy545

Hey all! Hope you had a good weekend!

kmgrule -- how are you doing? 

strawberry -- did you have your iui yet?

Lucinda -- Did you go for your beta yet???

Samsungwer -- my RE told me that the odds of iui working drop after 3. I had 3, then went to ivf. During my first ivf cycle everything went well until they tried to fertilize the eggs. Turns out our sperm/egg were not attracted to each other and we only had 1/9 fertilize (3 more with a rescue icsi). None grew that well, 1 was transfered on day2 and resulted in bfn. All of that sucked, but at least we sort of had a reason for what wasnt working.

This time they got 16 eggs (14 mature), and went straight to icsi. day 1 12 were looking good, today only 6, and who knows for tomorrow. So the truth is, who knows! I've had friends who have gotten pregnant with iui and a day 2 transfer, but neither worked for me. 

I wish there were better answers for what we are going through and how to make it better, but there aren't :( 

short answer, do what you feel is best for you and best of luck! Keep us updated!


----------



## Oculi83

Kmgurule, I'm so sorry! :hugs:

Strawberry, sounds good! Did you trigger yet?

Samsungwer, I'm sorry you're going through this. We all know how you feel. Dh and I went through 3 IUIs before we moved on to IVF. Dh's SAs for all 3 IUIs was pretty bad though. They even wanted to cancel our 2nd IUI due to the very low number and poor quality of that sample. So, I think if your dh's SA is good it's worth giving it a few more tries. Best of luck! :D

Missy, I'm glad ER went well! Lots and lots of baby dust for you! :D

Lucinda, how are you?


----------



## Samsungwer

missy545 said:


> Hey all! Hope you had a good weekend!
> 
> kmgrule -- how are you doing?
> 
> strawberry -- did you have your iui yet?
> 
> Lucinda -- Did you go for your beta yet???
> 
> Samsungwer -- my RE told me that the odds of iui working drop after 3. I had 3, then went to ivf. During my first ivf cycle everything went well until they tried to fertilize the eggs. Turns out our sperm/egg were not attracted to each other and we only had 1/9 fertilize (3 more with a rescue icsi). None grew that well, 1 was transfered on day2 and resulted in bfn. All of that sucked, but at least we sort of had a reason for what wasnt working.
> 
> This time they got 16 eggs (14 mature), and went straight to icsi. day 1 12 were looking good, today only 6, and who knows for tomorrow. So the truth is, who knows! I've had friends who have gotten pregnant with iui and a day 2 transfer, but neither worked for me.
> 
> I wish there were better answers for what we are going through and how to make it better, but there aren't :(
> 
> short answer, do what you feel is best for you and best of luck! Keep us updated!


Your right .. There is no right or wrong answer in this is suppose .. But i feel miles better since coming on this forum and knowng there are other people who can support me through this ..
My RE wNts to do 3 more .. Besides the two ive already had .. So im kinda losing patience .. 
Hopefully ill see some answer in the near future .

I wish you best of luck with icsi this time .. Im sure ull have a bfp ! :hugs:


----------



## Samsungwer

Oculi83 said:


> ?
> 
> Samsungwer, I'm sorry you're going through this. We all know how you feel. Dh and I went through 3 IUIs before we moved on to IVF. Dh's SAs for all 3 IUIs was pretty bad though. They even wanted to cancel our 2nd IUI due to the very low number and poor quality of that sample. So, I think if your dh's SA is good it's worth giving it a few more tries. Best of luck! :D


Thanks oculi83 . Yeah i guess all i need is loads of patience !
My dh counts were good both times . My doc never had a problem with it . So i guess ill have to stick to three more iuis .lets see ..

Congrats on ur bfp ! H&H 9months to both of u !:hugs:


----------



## Strawberry13

Hi girls. Missy glad to hear your collection went well. Are you doing a 3 or 5 day transfer? Fingers and ties crossed for you!!

Samaungwer sorry you're feeling down and impatient. I agree with the other girls it totally depends on what your dr recommends. 
I also have told the girls on here... I was diagnosed as "unexplained" with my last dr and got very frustrated after 2 iuis didn't work. So I went to another doc that does a lot more testing and monitoring who determined it was actually my husband that was the probable cause, even though his counts were fine and he was technically normal. So if you're up for it a second opinion may be worth it! 

AFM I surged yesterday so doc told me not to take the trigger shot. Gonna do one iui today and possibly another tomorrow if the follicles haven't all burst today.


----------



## kmgurule

Thank you ladies for all the support well I got the dreaded witch today so my first IUI was a bust I just went off a postive LH surge Im thinking we did it too early. So now I think were going to give it one more shot with IUI and maybe see if we can do it a little more controlled this time and if this doesnt work were on to IVF this is just so hard.. :cry:

Congrats to all you who got your BFP and to those moving along the IVF cycle lots of baby dust to you!!!!


----------



## Samsungwer

Strawberry13 said:


> Hi girls. Missy glad to hear your collection went well. Are you doing a 3 or 5 day transfer? Fingers and ties crossed for you!!
> 
> Samaungwer sorry you're feeling down and impatient. I agree with the other girls it totally depends on what your dr recommends.
> I also have told the girls on here... I was diagnosed as "unexplained" with my last dr and got very frustrated after 2 iuis didn't work. So I went to another doc that does a lot more testing and monitoring who determined it was actually my husband that was the probable cause, even though his counts were fine and he was technically normal. So if you're up for it a second opinion may be worth it!
> 
> AFM I surged yesterday so doc told me not to take the trigger shot. Gonna do one iui today and possibly another tomorrow if the follicles haven't all burst today.



So if ur DH counts were fine and he was technically normal , What problem was there and how was it diagnosed may i ask ?? Bcoz even my dh sa was normal ..


----------



## Strawberry13

I think that all drs have different definitions of "normal". For my DH, his strict kruger morphology was 5%, technically 4% is normal so our first dr said that was fine but our new dr said he sees more success when it's more like 10%. Also his forward progression was 2.5 out of 4 which is also considered normal but the new dr said it should ideally be 3. So all a matter of the standards your doctor has. Not suggesting at all that it is your hubby's problem, just that for me it was worth having another dr run a few more tests on both of us and seeing what they think before they say its def unexplained. A lot of small problems can be taken care of easily!


----------



## Samsungwer

Strawberry13 said:


> I think that all drs have different definitions of "normal". For my DH, his strict kruger morphology was 5%, technically 4% is normal so our first dr said that was fine but our new dr said he sees more success when it's more like 10%. Also his forward progression was 2.5 out of 4 which is also considered normal but the new dr said it should ideally be 3. So all a matter of the standards your doctor has. Not suggesting at all that it is your hubby's problem, just that for me it was worth having another dr run a few more tests on both of us and seeing what they think before they say its def unexplained. A lot of small problems can be taken care of easily!

Oh ok .. I kinda like this RE , i wish my body would just show us all what the problem is so that we could solve it .instead of hiding inside somewhere :( anyway thanks a lot for letting me know few more tests could probably give answers .. Will surely try to push my RE for them..


----------



## missy545

Strawberry13 said:


> Hi girls. Missy glad to hear your collection went well. Are you doing a 3 or 5 day transfer? Fingers and ties crossed for you!!

Day 5! :) I hate that I didnt know until 930 yesterday, but Im happy.

Good luck with your iui!!


----------



## Oculi83

Missy, how's everything with you? When's your OTD? :D

Lucinda, I think it must be really tough to wait until August instead of doing a FET this month. But I think you made the right decision. Hope you'll hear from them soon! :) :hugs:

How's everyone else? :)

AFM, I just had my first scan today. I'm 6w6d and the little peanut measures 7mm. We saw the heartbeat, which was really exciting! :) now off to yet another 3ww. :(
Btw, if it makes anyone feel uncomfortable if I update you girls on my pregnancy in this thread, then pls let me know. I'll completely understand. I'm not an "in your face" kind of person so, if it upsets anyone pls let me know, ok? :) :hugs:


----------



## Strawberry13

I agree with oculi that you def made the right decision. Try to enjoy the long weekend as much as you can! 

Oculi don't be silly! I def want to hear your updates hearing success stories makes me feel more hopeful! Glad that your bean is looking good :) 

Missy how is your tww going? Mine couldn't be slower and I'm getting AF cramps right now. Bah!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Hey ladies I'm back from a much needed vacation!

Luci I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.

Oculi don't be silly! We love to hear about baby bean!

Strawberry how is your 2ww going?

I had my baseline today and will start my clomid on the 4th. They gave me bc for 2 weeks while I was on vacation so I wouldn't have to miss this cycle. They will be starting me on the clomid 4-8 instead of 5-9 I'm not sure how much of a differance that will make.


----------



## missy545

Hi guys!

They don't want me for a blood test until next monday, july 8, so I assume I'll prob know my answer before that bc I usually get AF a few days before that. I have no idea how this time is going...its been a long tww for me too! I keep thinking I feel cramps, but then they go away. Im heading out of town for a few days and will hopefully keep my mind off it.

When is your test Strawberry?

Oculi -- keep us updated on whats going on! It's exciting to know that this has worked for someone! We promise to let you know if its too much :)

cjohnson -- How was the vaca? Where were you? Good luck this cycle!

Lucinda -- Keep your head up. The summer always goes faster than you want it to, so hopefully it will be for you!


----------



## Lucinda7981

First things first Oculi don't be silly as I look forward to hearing about your lo!
Thanks cjohnson, strawberry, and missy.
I will get some answers tom and more when bw results are in. I will also know tom when I will be starting exactly as AF is due at the end of the month so maybe that's when I start?


----------



## Cjohnson13

I went to clearwater Florida for vacation. It was a nice , much needed getaway !!


----------



## Lucinda7981

So heres my update...still no bw results as i had blood drawn Fri....they estimate that results should be in Fri the latest...so im awaiting those. As for my in office test it showed that there is nothing wrong with my uterus except that there is a curve at the top and basically you need alot of skill and patience to get it right. I know this to be true because it has been a issue at both of my transfers. After she figured out how to get into the top of my uterus she removed catheter and tried again twice and was able to get it in immediately the two times after. So verdict is that i would have to have anesthesia for transfer as my uterus starts contracting during transfer. This makes sense also because both of my transfers have caused me severe cramping, anxiety, and my legs to shake (i have high pain tolerance btw). So im suppose to speak to the nurse later and ill get more details about their plans for me later....it would be awsome if the bw would come in today so that they can add meds if need be and tell me now.


----------



## Strawberry13

Lucinda while I'm sure that these tests haven't been any fun at all I'm glad that they were able to identify a possible cause of everything. Do they think you'll do another FET or do another fresh cycle once they figure it out? 

Cjohnson welcome back!! Glad you had a nice vaca with your hubby. Keep us posted on this cycle. 

Missy have you tested at home yet or you waiting for your beta? Any symptoms yet? 

AFM I'm away for the long weekend and trying to relax and ignore my urge to symptom spot. I can't stand the prometrium- makes me tired and I feel so out of it. Anyone else have those kind of side effects?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Decided to skip FET as I hate that clinic and I want answers. I'm planning on doing a Fresh with new clinic and feeling optimistic about it. AF should be here in the next two weeks n I will start BC for 2 wks overlapped with lupron n then stims.
That's great that your going away and keeping ur mind off symptom spotting!


Strawberry13 said:


> Lucinda while I'm sure that these tests haven't been any fun at all I'm glad that they were able to identify a possible cause of everything. Do they think you'll do another FET or do another fresh cycle once they figure it out?
> 
> Cjohnson welcome back!! Glad you had a nice vaca with your hubby. Keep us posted on this cycle.
> 
> Missy have you tested at home yet or you waiting for your beta? Any symptoms yet?
> 
> AFM I'm away for the long weekend and trying to relax and ignore my urge to symptom spot. I can't stand the prometrium- makes me tired and I feel so out of it. Anyone else have those kind of side effects?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Strawberry yes I had the same symptoms on it and with PIO I was fine!


----------



## missy545

Hi ladies!
Lucinda...so happy they're figuring things out for you! Hopefully things all come back with good news
CJohnson...vaca sounds great! Good luck this cycle!
Strawberry...they don't have me on promethium, just progesterone internally (crinone) and an estrogen patch. When do you test again?
This tww is almost over...Monday! I haven't tested yet cuz I'm afraid of disappointment and I'm in NH for the long weekend relaxing by a lake. :). I'm feeling cautiously optimistic bc usually AF has showed her ugly face by now...but I'm also kinda crampy and wondering if the estrogen patch can push it. It's the only thing I've never used before. ::shrug::


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks Lucinda! Glad you're feeling optimistic and that your new RE is gonna tailor things for you. 

Missy I totally agree with you I wouldn't test on vaca if I were you either. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that AF doesn't show up for you! Im supposed to go for my beta on monday, i usually dont test on my own so i'll probably get results on tuesday. Enjoy the rest of your long weekend!


----------



## missy545

Good luck tomorrow strawberry!


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks missy! Any results yet for you??


----------



## kmgurule

Hey Ladies just checking in!
Lots of exciting things going on for everyone I hope we all get great news!!
Missy any news yet ??
Well I just had my second IUI yesterday and we did the trigger shot this time too so I do feel a little better about it this time around. I felt myself ovulate about six hours after the IUI I really hope this is it [-o&lt; 
How are the rest of you doing any updates? 
Wishing us all the best!!!


----------



## barbikins

kmgurule, what does the ovulation feel like?
And, good lukc!!!


----------



## kmgurule

barbikins It is hard to explain it mostly feels like a bubble that popped thats the best I can explain it. I have always been able to feel myself ovulate and then I do temp so usually its right on. Its just that sharp insense pain that feels like popping. Thanks for the good luck!


----------



## missy545

Eek.
I'm pregnant!
Back next Monday for the next beta...
I still can't believe it. Hope its real.


----------



## missy545

kmgurule said:


> Hey Ladies just checking in!
> Lots of exciting things going on for everyone I hope we all get great news!!
> Missy any news yet ??
> Well I just had my second IUI yesterday and we did the trigger shot this time too so I do feel a little better about it this time around. I felt myself ovulate about six hours after the IUI I really hope this is it [-o&lt;
> How are the rest of you doing any updates?
> Wishing us all the best!!!

exciting! Best of luck!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Missy ahhhhh!! I'm so happy for you. Big time congrats!


----------



## kmgurule

Congrats Missy that is so exciting best wished for you!!!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Congrats missy!!!! Did you hear anything yet strawberry? To bad our cycles don't line up anymore. I've taken clomid 4-8 25 mg although I took a 50mg 1 day by accident so hopefully I won't hyper stir again:( I go in tomorrow morning for cd 9 us and see if I have any follicles. This month so far I do t have any side effects from the clomid . The last 2 months were horrible. I'm already cramping on both side so I suspect (or hope) I have follies on both sides.


----------



## Lucinda7981

missy545 said:


> Eek.
> I'm pregnant!
> Back next Monday for the next beta...
> I still can't believe it. Hope its real.

Yey !!!! How exciting !!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## missy545

Thanks ladies. I'm still having trouble believing it.

Good luck CJohnson. Can't wait to see how it goes...


----------



## Strawberry13

Cjohnson13 said:


> Congrats missy!!!! Did you hear anything yet strawberry? To bad our cycles don't line up anymore. I've taken clomid 4-8 25 mg although I took a 50mg 1 day by accident so hopefully I won't hyper stir again:( I go in tomorrow morning for cd 9 us and see if I have any follicles. This month so far I do t have any side effects from the clomid . The last 2 months were horrible. I'm already cramping on both side so I suspect (or hope) I have follies on both sides.

Let us know how it goes today! I actually didn't go for my beta yet, work was too busy yesterday so going today.


----------



## Cjohnson13

Darn work! My lining and right ovories are always hard to get and today she couldn't see my right at all....my left has 1 follicle at 16mm on cd 9 have to go in tomorrow for another scan. I have a feeling I have one onto right because lots of twinges. But hopefully it will cooperate tomorrow. 1 is still good but still a little disappointed only 1 so far.

Let us know how it goes strawberry


----------



## Oculi83

Missy, CONGRATULATIONS!!! :D That's so exciting!!!

Lucinda, how's everything with you? August is just around the corner! :D

Best of luck with all your IUIs ladies!!!

AFM, sorry that I haven't been here a while. Ever since week 6 I've been feeling pretty crappy! I've so many food aversions that It's really not funny anymore. I live on yoghurt, fruits and cereals. Can't even cook for dh anymore coz I can't take the smells! :( I've about one more month to go and hopefully it'll get better after that in the second trimester.
I'm going to see a regular OB on the 15th and then probably go back for another ultrasound and down syndrome screening 2-3 weeks later.


----------



## Samsungwer

Hello ,

Im 11dpo / 12 dpiui .. I tested today morning and got bfn .. Im feeling really down and depressed .. Is there anyone who has gotten bfp after bfn at this stage ?


----------



## Cjohnson13

Feeling much more positive about things today! Today they could see my right ovorey and it showed a 19mm follicle and my left also ha a 19mm follicle so hopefully no matter which way the swimmers go they should meet at least 1! An my lining is at 11! Much better then results from yesterday


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Missy, CONGRATULATIONS!!! :D That's so exciting!!!
> 
> Lucinda, how's everything with you? August is just around the corner! :D
> 
> Best of luck with all your IUIs ladies!!!
> 
> AFM, sorry that I haven't been here a while. Ever since week 6 I've been feeling pretty crappy! I've so many food aversions that It's really not funny anymore. I live on yoghurt, fruits and cereals. Can't even cook for dh anymore coz I can't take the smells! :( I've about one more month to go and hopefully it'll get better after that in the second trimester.
> I'm going to see a regular OB on the 15th and then probably go back for another ultrasound and down syndrome screening 2-3 weeks later.

Thanks for asking...im holding in there! My meds were ordered and they should arrive today! Im waiting for AF which should be here in the next 2 weeks and at that point i will be on BCP. This is a longer protocol than i was on before so I'm hoping all goes well. All BW came back normal so besides the tricky uterus thing...there is nothing wrong with me!
Sorry that you haven't feeling great; i guess if it continues you can explore meds with your doc.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Cjohnson13 said:


> Feeling much more positive about things today! Today they could see my right ovorey and it showed a 19mm follicle and my left also ha a 19mm follicle so hopefully no matter which way the swimmers go they should meet at least 1! An my lining is at 11! Much better then results from yesterday

Glad to hear that you got much better results....yey!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Strawberry goodluck on your beta!!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Sam- sorry you got a bfn, it is so disheartening I know. You still have time though so don't give up hope yet. 

Lucinda- glad to hear nothing else is wrong and you'll be starting soon. I'm praying that this will be the one for you. 

Oculi- sorry you're feeling crappy but you're right I've heard 2nd tri is usually much much better. Gl at your OB!

Cjohnson yay for 2 follies!! When do you go in for the iui? Are you going to so back to back? 

AFM I got my official bfn yesterday. Bummer but I was expecting it. I'm going to talk to the dr today about next steps and see if I can get my ivf consult moved up, right now it's scheduled for August 14. Seems like forever!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Strawberry13 said:


> Sam- sorry you got a bfn, it is so disheartening I know. You still have time though so don't give up hope yet.
> 
> Lucinda- glad to hear nothing else is wrong and you'll be starting soon. I'm praying that this will be the one for you.
> 
> Oculi- sorry you're feeling crappy but you're right I've heard 2nd tri is usually much much better. Gl at your OB!
> 
> Cjohnson yay for 2 follies!! When do you go in for the iui? Are you going to so back to back?
> 
> AFM I got my official bfn yesterday. Bummer but I was expecting it. I'm going to talk to the dr today about next steps and see if I can get my ivf consult moved up, right now it's scheduled for August 14. Seems like forever!

Im sorrry to hear about your BFN i know the feeling all too well....ive been on treatments since Oct and feel like I'm making no progress. Im hoping that this new doctor will do the trick for me because this is emotionally and financially draining! I know what you mean about August seeming like forever....im not due for Af for another two weeks and feel like that is a lifetime away esp since i have to do both lupron and BCP. Hoping you can get your consult moved up!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Samsungwer said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Im 11dpo / 12 dpiui .. I tested today morning and got bfn .. Im feeling really down and depressed .. Is there anyone who has gotten bfp after bfn at this stage ?

I know that feeling all too well....sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm sorry strawberry I know exactly how you feel. I have to go in tomorrow for another u/s eventually I will trigger and do b2b iui. Hubby and I were going to go away this weekend for our anniversary but looks like we may be doing our iui then.


----------



## missy545

Lucinda7981 said:


> Cjohnson13 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling much more positive about things today! Today they could see my right ovorey and it showed a 19mm follicle and my left also ha a 19mm follicle so hopefully no matter which way the swimmers go they should meet at least 1! An my lining is at 11! Much better then results from yesterday
> 
> Glad to hear that you got much better results....yey!!!Click to expand...

Yes! Super good news!



Strawberry13 said:


> Sam- sorry you got a bfn, it is so disheartening I know. You still have time though so don't give up hope yet.
> 
> Lucinda- glad to hear nothing else is wrong and you'll be starting soon. I'm praying that this will be the one for you.
> 
> Oculi- sorry you're feeling crappy but you're right I've heard 2nd tri is usually much much better. Gl at your OB!
> 
> Cjohnson yay for 2 follies!! When do you go in for the iui? Are you going to so back to back?
> 
> AFM I got my official bfn yesterday. Bummer but I was expecting it. I'm going to talk to the dr today about next steps and see if I can get my ivf consult moved up, right now it's scheduled for August 14. Seems like forever!

Major Bummer strawberry! So sorry! Hang in there...!


----------



## missy545

So I feel kind of like a horrible person for even thinking this, especially now, but I have to complain to people who I think will understand.

Today at work I found out a girl I work with thinks she's accidentally pregnant, and then tonight my SIL called to tell us she's 11 weeks preg, also unplanned. I know my SIL has had problems, and shes almost 10 years older than me, but something about today just made me feel bad. And I finally feel good about myself and finally feel like maybe it will happen for me. I still don't trust it though....

::sigh::

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Cjohnson13

I have a 22mm follicle and a 19mm follicle and my lining is at 13mm but they said they have to wait for my lh surge before trigger. I thought that's what the trigger was for....just afraid we are waiting to long....idk I guess that's what they get paid for. Going in tomorrow for more bw but no u/s. does this sound right?


----------



## Strawberry13

Missy I think it's natural to feel like that, we've all been through so much I think in a way we expect failure (at least I do). Try to keep your mind off it and enjoy the moment if you can. When is your scan? 

Cjohnson that's awesome that there's 2 follicles. I think it makes sense they're only doing bw as they already know the two are mature and they just want to monitor your hormones now. I'm sure your doc knows what he's doing :)


----------



## missy545

Cjohnson13 said:


> I have a 22mm follicle and a 19mm follicle and my lining is at 13mm but they said they have to wait for my lh surge before trigger. I thought that's what the trigger was for....just afraid we are waiting to long....idk I guess that's what they get paid for. Going in tomorrow for more bw but no u/s. does this sound right?

That all sounds great! They watch all your hormone levels and try to trigger you when your body wants to. Your body's natural surge still gives you time before ovulation. You trigger to sort of exact/predict the time of ovulation. 

Or at least thats what I was told when I had iuis. :)

But that would be why you just need bloodwork. They already know your follies are ready.


----------



## missy545

Strawberry13 said:


> Missy I think it's natural to feel like that, we've all been through so much I think in a way we expect failure (at least I do). Try to keep your mind off it and enjoy the moment if you can. When is your scan?
> 
> Cjohnson that's awesome that there's 2 follicles. I think it makes sense they're only doing bw as they already know the two are mature and they just want to monitor your hormones now. I'm sure your doc knows what he's doing :)


Thanks! I feel much better today (though I had horrible sleep last night.)
My next bloodwork is Monday, and if that goes well, an u/s about 2 weeks after that. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Missy how exciting....your ultrasound is around the corner!


----------



## Cjohnson13

I trigger tonight and have b2b iui's sat and sun. They said I'm not surging on my own.....so I hope trigger will just take over


----------



## Lucinda7981

Cjohnson13 said:


> I trigger tonight and have b2b iui's sat and sun. They said I'm not surging on my own.....so I hope trigger will just take over

Goodluck this weekend!!!! The trigger shot is suppose to help with that issue ;)


----------



## missy545

Lucinda7981 said:


> Missy how exciting....your ultrasound is around the corner!

Thanks! Its surreal :)



Cjohnson13 said:


> I trigger tonight and have b2b iui's sat and sun. They said I'm not surging on my own.....so I hope trigger will just take over

Good luck! I'm sure they have you on a dosage that will make sure you ovulate...have faith!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Thanks girls, had my1 st iui this morning, 10 million swimmers, back in tomorrow for # 2


----------



## Strawberry13

Cjohnson13 said:


> Thanks girls, had my1 st iui this morning, 10 million swimmers, back in tomorrow for # 2

Awesome! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Thanks strawberry, how are you doing? Hanging in there?


----------



## Strawberry13

Yup hangin in. Just waiting it out, I'm day 4 now, go for my sono on Friday. Trying not to focus too much on everything, I think at this point me and DH are just anxious to start ivf in a few months hopefully. Let us know how it goes today!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Laying here waiting for 10 mins. Hubby had 11.7 million today with 95% motility!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Best of luck Cjohnson !!!!


----------



## kmgurule

good luck to you on your IUI!!!
Today I am 8dpiui tested out the trigger 7dpt so now I am just trying to hang in there for the rest of the wait and if this fails we will be taking a break long enough to save up for IVF best of luck to you all!!


----------



## Oculi83

Cjohnson, good luck!!! When will you test? :)

Strawberry, good luck on Friday! :D only a few more days to go.

Lucinda, how are things with you?

Kmgurule, wishing you lots of baby dust!

Missy, how are you? Have you had your first scan yet?:)

AFM, I had my first appointment with a regular OB yesterday. They did another ultrasound. The little bean now looks like a gummybear. Lol. It measures 2,1cm, which means it's 3 times as big as 13 days earlier. Crazy, huh? But anyway, everything looks good so far. Except that they found a cyst on my right ovary. :( but they said it's relatively common after IVF and that it's nothing to worry about. Hope it'll go away on its own.
In early Aug I have to go in for the down syndrome screening. On Sept 30 they'll scan the baby for abnormalities and will be able to tell me baby's gender.
Next week, dh and I have to do all the blood tests again, which is such a waste of money since we've already done it all 3 months ago for the IVF! I asked them why we have to do it all again and their answer was: oh, because your previous blood tests were done BEFORE you were pregnant. What the... ?!


----------



## vkj73

hello ladies,
we go in for our 4th iui tomorrow (tuesday).

fingers crossed this is it.

good luck to all!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## missy545

Cjohnson13 said:


> Laying here waiting for 10 mins. Hubby had 11.7 million today with 95% motility!

Good Luck! Sounds great!!



kmgurule said:


> good luck to you on your IUI!!!
> Today I am 8dpiui tested out the trigger 7dpt so now I am just trying to hang in there for the rest of the wait and if this fails we will be taking a break long enough to save up for IVF best of luck to you all!!

Good luck to you too! 



Oculi83 said:


> Cjohnson, good luck!!! When will you test? :)
> 
> 
> 
> Missy, how are you? Have you had your first scan yet?:)
> 
> AFM, I had my first appointment with a regular OB yesterday. They did another ultrasound. The little bean now looks like a gummybear. Lol. It measures 2,1cm, which means it's 3 times as big as 13 days earlier. Crazy, huh? But anyway, everything looks good so far. Except that they found a cyst on my right ovary. :( but they said it's relatively common after IVF and that it's nothing to worry about. Hope it'll go away on its own.
> In early Aug I have to go in for the down syndrome screening. On Sept 30 they'll scan the baby for abnormalities and will be able to tell me baby's gender.
> Next week, dh and I have to do all the blood tests again, which is such a waste of money since we've already done it all 3 months ago for the IVF! I asked them why we have to do it all again and their answer was: oh, because your previous blood tests were done BEFORE you were pregnant. What the... ?!




vkj73 said:


> hello ladies,
> we go in for our 4th iui tomorrow (tuesday).
> 
> fingers crossed this is it.
> 
> good luck to all!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I had my second blood test tomorrow and everything is looking good so far they say. I started spotting yesterday, and they say its normal, but Im terrified. My scan is in 2 weeks (July 31). If that's all good Im off to a normal OB. scary.

Oculi -- sounds like your doing great! Congrats!


----------



## Cjohnson13

I had my iui sat and Sunday and cramping both those days an Monday but today I feel good and the trigger is almost out of my system! Gluck everyone!


----------



## Strawberry13

Missy- dont worry remember that they've seen all this 100 times! they'd be rushing to get you in if they were concerned 

Oculi- all sounds great, so happy for you!

Cjohnson- good luck during the 2ww!

Vkj let us know how it goes tomorrow! Are u feeling better?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Missy how exciting to almost be going to a regular OB.
Oculi sounds like the lo is doing great!!!
AFM i began Metformin on Sat and I'm awaiting for AF which should be here in about 7 days; at that point i can start the BC then lupron....


----------



## Nicedips

Hi ladies!! I would like to join this thread. This is my first Clomid, Ovidrel cycle. I am going to get my Ovidrel shot Thursday night and IUI on Saturday.

Oculi/Missy - congratulations, good to hear success stories


----------



## vkj73

hi ladies,
so many of us are just within a few days of each other for the tww:thumbup:

welcome nicedips! :hugs:

strawberry 13, thanks for checking in. i am totally healed (bronchitis really takes it out of you)!

even though my dh was sick as well (with a fever) his sc today, post wash was 9 million (dr. said 5-10 is good). 

tww, here we go. 

good luck everyone:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## missy545

Wishing for the best for everyone!!
::hugs::


----------



## Cjohnson13

How is everyone? It's been quiet the past few days in here


----------



## Strawberry13

Hey girls. Cjohnson thanks for checking in how are you feeling? How much longer till test date? 

Vkj good luck to you keep us posted! 

Missy how are u feeling? Scan is this week, right? 

Oculi how is your LO doing? 

AFM I took my trigger last night then my (last) iui on Monday. So anxious to move on to ivf though! These next few month are gonna go so slow.


----------



## Cjohnson13

I get a beta on the 29th I'm 7/8 dpo and bfn cause I have a poas problem. Not feeling any diff. So as much as I hope this is my month I just don't think it's happening. Best of luck strawberry


----------



## vkj73

Hi girls!
Almost to the halfway point in the tww:wacko:

Not really feeling a thing. 

Hope you all are well:hugs:


----------



## Strawberry13

Cjohnson13 said:


> I get a beta on the 29th I'm 7/8 dpo and bfn cause I have a poas problem. Not feeling any diff. So as much as I hope this is my month I just don't think it's happening. Best of luck strawberry

Haha the poas problem made me laugh :) but don't stress it's def too early, try to wait a few more days! 

Vkj good luck this week try to stay busy!


----------



## kmgurule

Hey ladies how are all of you doing?
Well I started last night so bfn for me for iui number 2 I dont think we will try it again I think we are going to take a long break until we can afford IVF I just feel that IUI is just wasting our money its really frustrating as im sure you all know I just feel pretty lost just glad I have a very sweet husband good luck to you all I hope you get the BFP you all so deserve :hugs:


----------



## missy545

Hey all. Just wanted to say hi and let you know I was thinking about you. Wishing you all the best.

My scan is still not for another week and it feels just as long as the tww. On the plus side, my spotting is finally starting to stop. :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

missy545 said:


> Hey all. Just wanted to say hi and let you know I was thinking about you. Wishing you all the best.
> 
> My scan is still not for another week and it feels just as long as the tww. On the plus side, my spotting is finally starting to stop. :)

Glad to hear spotting has ended!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Kmgurule I'm sorry you're feeling down :( hang in there. You're right that iuis are really not worth it sometimes for all of the frustration that they cause emotionally and financially. Hope you guys have a nice break and enjoy each other. 

Missy so excited for your scan! Have you had any nausea or other side effects yet? 

Lucinda when is your next treatment cycle due to start?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Strawberry I started BC today...so ill be on BC/Lupron for 3 wks n then I go in for scan again to see if I'm suppressed...if all is well at that apt I will start stims for a week or so n then hopefully Retrival ...excited to see how things work out with this new place since I'm just having one doctor do everything for a change. I will be doing Retrival and transfer under general anesthesia this time around.


----------



## Miracle79

Hi everyone I would love to join your thread. My husband is very supportive but I just need to be able to talk to others that fully understand. I had my second IUI yesterday and I'm remains prayerful and hopeful . Now comes the tww


----------



## Flintstones12

Hey all,

Just wanted to stop in and say hi-we were forced to take a break last month while I had my polypdectomy and I feel off the radar cause I felt crummy. Surgery wasn't so bad but the anesthesia was terrible and then taking a month off is always hard. I had it in my head that I was going to use that month to go back to enjoying coffee, working out whenever I wanted, etc. Ha! Instead the anesthesia knocked me flat for a week, then they told me I wasn't allowed to work out at all. Oh well, lol...the best intentions. I do think the time off improved my blah-ness though. Knowing for just one month all that pressure wasn't on me and there was NO WAY this was our month allowed me to breathe a little bit. 

We're on vacation at the beach now, which means all the meds came with me. DH just told me my heading for this post should be "Bravelle at the Beach," lol. Although injecting in a house that wasn't ours did seem weird. So did driving 3 hours, then waiting another 4 to check in, freaking out the whole time that the trigger was going to get too warm in the cooler. The things we do TTC, seriously. So tomorrow and the day after that we get to drive four hours just for monitoring (two each way). Cause of course AF came four days earlier than she should have after surgery and threw off my whole schedule (and vacation). Oh joy. What can you do? :shrug:

I'm completely out of the loop, but I went a few pages back and it looks like Missy got good news! Yay! Congratulations! :happydance:

I hope everyone else is doing well, I'll try to catch back up. GL to those in 2ww!!

:dust:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Welcome Miracle and welcome back flinestones!


----------



## Strawberry13

Flinstones glad you got that surgery out if the way-phew! Are you doing iui now, is that why you needed the trigger? Have a great time at the beach! 

Lucinda glad youre getting started again. Are they doing different meds this time or is it just the transfer they're doing differently? 

Welcome miracle- sorry about your failed iui :( does the dr know what your issue is and are they doing anything else to address it? Good luck this tww!


----------



## Cjohnson13

I hate the 2ww..... I'm 10\11 dp iui and still neg when poas..... It's so disappointing


----------



## Lucinda7981

Strawberry I'm on a totally different protocol ...so this is very diff!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Cjohnson I'm sorry :(


----------



## missy545

Strawberry13 said:


> Kmgurule I'm sorry you're feeling down :( hang in there. You're right that iuis are really not worth it sometimes for all of the frustration that they cause emotionally and financially. Hope you guys have a nice break and enjoy each other.
> 
> Missy so excited for your scan! Have you had any nausea or other side effects yet?

Kmgrule -- so sorry you feel so unhappy. I can totally relate. Have a great vacation! 

So far no real symptoms for me. Just heavy boobs and a little extra tired sometimes. I think I should feel lucky, but I wish there was just a little something :)



Lucinda7981 said:


> Strawberry I started BC today...so ill be on BC/Lupron for 3 wks n then I go in for scan again to see if I'm suppressed...if all is well at that apt I will start stims for a week or so n then hopefully Retrival ...excited to see how things work out with this new place since I'm just having one doctor do everything for a change. I will be doing Retrival and transfer under general anesthesia this time around.

A new protocol sounds like just the thing. Hopefully everything turns out much better this time around with this RE. Wishing you nothing but an easy next few weeks!!



Miracle79 said:


> Hi everyone I would love to join your thread. My husband is very supportive but I just need to be able to talk to others that fully understand. I had my second IUI yesterday and I'm remains prayerful and hopeful . Now comes the tww

Hi Miracle!



Flintstones12 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wanted to stop in and say hi-we were forced to take a break last month while I had my polypdectomy and I feel off the radar cause I felt crummy. Surgery wasn't so bad but the anesthesia was terrible and then taking a month off is always hard. I had it in my head that I was going to use that month to go back to enjoying coffee, working out whenever I wanted, etc. Ha! Instead the anesthesia knocked me flat for a week, then they told me I wasn't allowed to work out at all. Oh well, lol...the best intentions. I do think the time off improved my blah-ness though. Knowing for just one month all that pressure wasn't on me and there was NO WAY this was our month allowed me to breathe a little bit.
> 
> We're on vacation at the beach now, which means all the meds came with me. DH just told me my heading for this post should be "Bravelle at the Beach," lol. Although injecting in a house that wasn't ours did seem weird. So did driving 3 hours, then waiting another 4 to check in, freaking out the whole time that the trigger was going to get too warm in the cooler. The things we do TTC, seriously. So tomorrow and the day after that we get to drive four hours just for monitoring (two each way). Cause of course AF came four days earlier than she should have after surgery and threw off my whole schedule (and vacation). Oh joy. What can you do? :shrug:
> 
> I'm completely out of the loop, but I went a few pages back and it looks like Missy got good news! Yay! Congratulations! :happydance:
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well, I'll try to catch back up. GL to those in 2ww!!
> 
> :dust:

Thanks so much Flintstones! Wishing you all the best! Hope you have an enjoyable vacation and everything works out in the best way possible. Sounds like you had a rough go for a little bit, but only good things from here on out...!


----------



## Flintstones12

Strawberry13 said:


> Flinstones glad you got that surgery out if the way-phew! Are you doing iui now, is that why you needed the trigger? Have a great time at the beach!
> 
> Lucinda glad youre getting started again. Are they doing different meds this time or is it just the transfer they're doing differently?
> 
> Welcome miracle- sorry about your failed iui :( does the dr know what your issue is and are they doing anything else to address it? Good luck this tww!


Thanks!! :) Yup, IUI #2 on Saturday-I went for day 11 monitoring this morning (dang, that was a long drive for a 15 min consult!) and turns out I have two very happy follies on the right, already 20 and 21! On day 11?!? Last cycle I was barely ready to go at day 14. I think the surgery "fixed" something because now it's like I'm on Full Speed Ahead. Which we're just hoping and praying is a good thing. So, IUI Sat AM, which means we have to leave vacation a day early, but that's all totally worth it if this works...Trigger tonight-now I'm glad I went through the hassle to keep it cold and bring it along!

How have you been? How's everything going for you??


----------



## Miracle79

Strawberry13 said:


> Flinstones glad you got that surgery out if the way-phew! Are you doing iui now, is that why you needed the trigger? Have a great time at the beach!
> 
> Lucinda glad youre getting started again. Are they doing different meds this time or is it just the transfer they're doing differently?
> 
> Welcome miracle- sorry about your failed iui :( does the dr know what your issue is and are they doing anything else to address it? Good luck this tww!

The doctors have ruled in as unexplained.


----------



## Strawberry13

Yay for 2 big follicles! I hope this is your month, keep us posted on how the iui goes. 

I'm doing ok, in my tww in my 5th iui. Odds are against me so not putting too much hope in it. I think I've come to terms with ivf though so it's full steam ahead after this cycle! 

Miracle I hope the tww flies by and you get some good news! Everyone on this board understands how frustrating it is, it's so hard to have so many failures and not to have a problem to try and fix to get to the root if the problem. It seems like infertility is one of those things where sometimes there is no good explanation and its just a matter if luck or something else that no one can explain. Hope you find some support here.


----------



## vkj73

well, i'm pretty sure i'm out.
i feel zero pg symptoms.
af is due tomorrow. took a test this morning, :bfn:

on to the next one [huge sigh]

:shrug:


----------



## Lucinda7981

vkj73 said:


> well, i'm pretty sure i'm out.
> i feel zero pg symptoms.
> af is due tomorrow. took a test this morning, :bfn:
> 
> on to the next one [huge sigh]
> 
> :shrug:

sorry :hugs:


----------



## Cjohnson13

This month for me was also a bust, we are now trying to see about ivf in sept. hopefully the clinic will call back today about it. /sigh


----------



## Strawberry13

Sorry for the BFNs guys, sending hugs. I'm starting to feel AF symptoms as well :( 

Lucinda how is this cycle going so far, are you on bcps now?


----------



## Cjohnson13

Sorry to hear that too strawberry. I have my first ivf consult today at 2pm. Hopefully I can save enough to have my first cycle in sept. I guess we will see, I'll let u guys know how it goes later tonight


----------



## Lucinda7981

Goodluck Cjohnson!!!!
Strawberry yes i have been on BC for a week and have to take them for another week and a half....i will be adding Lupron this Sat


----------



## vkj73

af arrived this morning as expected. i'll start clomid tomorrow.
sorry for those who af also visted:cry:

lots of luck to those who are in the tww.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Strawberry13

Cjohnson how'd it go yesterday? I have ny ivf consult 2 weeks from today., I'm so anxious for it. 

Miracle how are you doing? 

Flinstones any updates? Did you have your iui? 

Vkj did you talk to your dr about what's next? Are you going to try ivf?


----------



## Cjohnson13

Sorry I didn't update yesterday I was very emotional, however it went really well!!! I now think I can come up with the money for ivf for September cycle! I found out my insurance covers all the meds I will have to only pay less then 200 for my meds.....now to just get the rest of the money for the procedure. I start my bc today for around 4 weeks until my next baseline and then stims. I don't know what to think right now


----------



## vkj73

Strawberry13 said:


> Cjohnson how'd it go yesterday? I have ny ivf consult 2 weeks from today., I'm so anxious for it.
> 
> Miracle how are you doing?
> 
> Flinstones any updates? Did you have your iui?
> 
> Vkj did you talk to your dr about what's next? Are you going to try ivf?

my follow-up appointment with the fs is august 12th. that's when we'll talk about next steps. in the meantime, we're going for the 5th iui. i actually think the iui will be right around the 12th.
i'm 99.9% sure we're not going to go the ivf route.
we'll see what happens in the next 3 weeks...

good luck to you and all!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Cjohnson13 said:


> Sorry I didn't update yesterday I was very emotional, however it went really well!!! I now think I can come up with the money for ivf for September cycle! I found out my insurance covers all the meds I will have to only pay less then 200 for my meds.....now to just get the rest of the money for the procedure. I start my bc today for around 4 weeks until my next baseline and then stims. I don't know what to think right now

Well if you end up needing a Gonal F 900 pen and at least 2 Ganirelex free let me know


----------



## Cjohnson13

That's so sweet of u luci! I will let you know! Tyvm


----------



## Flintstones12

I'm sorry for the BFNs vkj and cjohnson! :( 

Cjohnson that's great news about the potential IVF! I wish money was the last thing any of us had to think of right now, we're going through enough, but unfortunately this whole thing is just SO expensive. So it's both emotionally and financially draining. But it seems like you have great insurance-GL with everything!

VKJ why are you against IVF? If you don't mind my asking. 

Strawberry yup, IUI was on Saturday. We're so optimistic (and scared) this time b/c of the surgery last month. I'm trying not to be too hopeful-it will just be that much harder if it doesn't work. So now of course I'm symptom spotting, cause that's what I do. I had some sharp pangs tonight on my right side-I think it's too early for implantation pain though so I think it's all in my head. :oP I hope your 5th IUI is the charm for you! I know they say your chances can decrease the further in we get, but I've seen stories on other boards recently of people stopping assisted and trying on their own and getting BFP, and think of what the chances are of THAT! :) 

There's hope for all of us-we'll all get there one way or the other!


----------



## Strawberry13

Thanks flinstones.. I'm glad you're feeling positive about everything, and really hoping that the surgery did the trick for you! 

Cjohnson glad you can start ivf so soon, I'm hopefully starting in sept also so maybe we'll be cycle buddies!


----------



## Flintstones12

Hey all, just saying hi since we've been inactive here the past few days. How's everyone doing? 

I used my first IC this morning-got a BFN but I'm trying not to stress since I'm only about 9DPO. I'm not feeling anything though so it's disheartening. We'll see what happens in a week!

Hope everyone's well and has a good week.

:dust:


----------



## Strawberry13

9dpo is definitely too early. Hang in there hopefully things will change in a few days!


----------



## Cjohnson13

How are you doing strawberry? I sign all my papers and get my protocol on the 27th!! Excited


----------



## Strawberry13

Awesome! I have my appointment a week from tomorrow, hoping they can start for my next cycle in September. Tested this morning at 15dpo bfn so I know iui #5 was a fail.


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm sorry strawberry, yay sept!


----------



## vkj73

Hi ladies,
Going in for my scan Thursday.
I've been enjoying some wine and half/caff lattes the last week.
Trying to let go a little bit and not focus so much on this ttc thing.

Positive vibes to all!:hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Took my last BC today; last Lupron will be Sat!


----------



## Strawberry13

Yes cjohnson cannot wait for September to get here so I can get this ivf thing over with! 

Lucinda- awesome! Keep us posted girl I have a good feeling for you this month.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks strawberry; starting Follitism Mon....retrieval should b in 2 weeks!


----------



## Flintstones12

I'm sorry Strawberry-that's dissapointing. I hope IVF is your solution and you can get going soon! 

VKJ good for you. :) I hope you're enjoying!


AFM, 12dpo and BFN this morning so I'm likely out.


----------



## mmdrago

Hi ladies... I finally got my RE appointment and a go ahead for IUI. This is overwhelming for me, as I went from TTC natural straight to IUI with clomid or femara. I had extra blood work drawn and I get an US in 3 weeks to start planning.

Never thought I would be here (no malice intended, honest truth) but 4 years later here we are. Started off with multiple early m/c in the beginning and now unexplained infertility for about 2 years with close charting with ovulation every month. Just wanted to pop my head in and say hi to all, hoping I can learn a little more!


----------



## Lucinda7981

mmdrago said:


> Hi ladies... I finally got my RE appointment and a go ahead for IUI. This is overwhelming for me, as I went from TTC natural straight to IUI with clomid or femara. I had extra blood work drawn and I get an US in 3 weeks to start planning.
> 
> Never thought I would be here (no malice intended, honest truth) but 4 years later here we are. Started off with multiple early m/c in the beginning and now unexplained infertility for about 2 years with close charting with ovulation every month. Just wanted to pop my head in and say hi to all, hoping I can learn a little more!

Hello and welcome ;)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Cjohnson and strawberry yey for your upcoming IVF!


----------



## vkj73

mmdrago said:


> Hi ladies... I finally got my RE appointment and a go ahead for IUI. This is overwhelming for me, as I went from TTC natural straight to IUI with clomid or femara. I had extra blood work drawn and I get an US in 3 weeks to start planning.
> 
> Never thought I would be here (no malice intended, honest truth) but 4 years later here we are. Started off with multiple early m/c in the beginning and now unexplained infertility for about 2 years with close charting with ovulation every month. Just wanted to pop my head in and say hi to all, hoping I can learn a little more!

We tried naturally from about July 2012 to march 2013. Here we are about to have our 5th iui. Never thought I'd be here either, so I totally understand.
We may consider injectables if this one doesn't work, but we wouldn't go beyond that.

Welcome and good luck to you and all!:hugs:


----------



## mmdrago

I think the plan was to do 3 cycles IUI and then reevaluate. At this point I am willing to do IUI, IVF, whatever it takes


----------



## Strawberry13

Hi mmdrago. Sorry you're finding yourself here and you have to go through this. I don't think any of us imagined being here... We're here to support you. Many of us have done iuis and some girls have already done ivf so please feel free to ask any questions at all. Good luck this month keep us posted!


----------



## Flintstones12

I'm out. AF showed tonight, to go with the BFN from my BW yesterday. This one is hitting me really hard.


----------



## vkj73

Sorry flintstones12:cry:

Sending you and everyone:hugs:


----------



## Oculi83

Hi ladies!:flower:

Just popping in to say hi! :)

How are you all doing??

Flintstones, I'm sorry about your BFN. :( :hugs:

CJohnson and Strawberry, best of luck for your upcoming IVF!!:happydance:

Lucinda, how's is going with the stims?

AFM, I am now 13 weeks already. Not sure if that's already considered the second trimester or not. Everything seems to be ok. Last week I went for the down syndrome screening. After looking at my blood test results and the ultrasound screening they said I have a low risk of carrying a baby with down syndrome. So, I'm very thankful for that.:cloud9:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hi Oculi ;)
Glad to hear that you made it into your second trimester!
I am on day 3 of stims and will be going in for scraping tom(dr thinks it will help aide implantation) and at that point they will check for growth of my follies! These meds this time around have me on super b**ch mode so I've been really mean to DH :/


----------



## Lucinda7981

Flinestones sorry about the bfn...hugs!


----------



## Futuremom15

Hello! I am new to all of this and hope you don't mind me coming on here. I am one day away from an IUI after taking Clomid and Ovidrel trigger (last night), and am really excited about the possibilities. The doc said I had 3 follicles, one at 13, and the other 2 at 17 a day before I did the trigger shot. Does that seem like good odds? I have never been pregnant or even tried this process so I am looking forward to the journey. I keep hearing/reading the two weeks after are very hard and thought it may be good to be on here and read about others experiences.

:hi:


----------



## JLeeCT

Futuremom, I have my very 1st IUI tomorrow, too! I'm taking Clomid (pcos) and my hubby has low motility, which is why our doctor recommended IUI instead of trying to make things happen naturally!

I am super nervous and excited. Let me know how it goes tomorrow :flower:


----------



## mmdrago

Thanks for the welcome ladies. I am anxiously awaiting my appointment on the 27th to go over bloodwork and plan my first IUI which I assume will be in Sept. sometime.


----------



## missy545

Hey everyone!

I've been keeping up, but don't want to post too often. 

I have been so sorry to read about BFPs, but it sounds as if a few of you are starting to think about IVF...I totally understand how difficult it is, but hopefully it will all be worth it.

Lucinda...Good luck with stims!!

AFM, I hit 10 weeks tomorrow. I had a giant bleed the night before my first scan (week 7). Turns out I have a giant hemotoma, but red blood is not always bad I guess. We saw a heartbeat and started sobbing after assuming all was lost. So they are keeping a close eye, but I have graduated to a real OB. :)

Sending love and hugs to everyone on this thread! You all helped me so much and I wish you nothing but all the best in the world!!

::hugs::


----------



## Futuremom15

JLeeCT said:


> Futuremom, I have my very 1st IUI tomorrow, too! I'm taking Clomid (pcos) and my hubby has low motility, which is why our doctor recommended IUI instead of trying to make things happen naturally!
> 
> I am super nervous and excited. Let me know how it goes tomorrow :flower:

JLeeCT, thank you for the reply. I completed the IUI this morning. It was a good experience for me. There were 171 million swimmers with 35% motility. I will be doing the research to see how good my chances are. I am really excited and nervous. How did yours go? Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Its really cool that we will be going through this at the exact same time. Now we will have until the 30th to find out. :thumbup:

Keep me updated.
:coffee:


----------



## JLeeCT

Futuremom~ wow...171 million!? That's amazing! I am so glad that everything went well for you this morning. It is nice to know that someone else is experiencing the same things that I am at the same time!

It went pretty well for me too--though my hubby has a varicocele that still hasn't been taken care of, so his motility is terrible. Overall they got just over 7 million, but the ones they did get are all perfect motility...and all we need is 1!!!

Keep me updated on how you are feeling! :hug: and :dust:


----------



## Futuremom15

JLeeCT said:


> Futuremom~ wow...171 million!? That's amazing! I am so glad that everything went well for you this morning. It is nice to know that someone else is experiencing the same things that I am at the same time!
> 
> It went pretty well for me too--though my hubby has a varicocele that still hasn't been taken care of, so his motility is terrible. Overall they got just over 7 million, but the ones they did get are all perfect motility...and all we need is 1!!!
> 
> Keep me updated on how you are feeling! :hug: and :dust:

Thats great news! 7 million with perfect motility is great!!! Crossing my fingers for both of us. Hope the waiting goes by fast. I have a good feeling about it. Very, very excited. :baby::happydance:


----------



## babasgirl

Hi Everyone,
I went for cd 12 follicular u/s . The doctor told me that my follicles are about 7 mm and endo lining is abt 4.5 so they asked me to come back again next week. Has anyone had a similar expereince. This is my first time of being monitored .


----------



## vkj73

for my last cycle, i had to go back after my first u/s @ 10 days.
usually at 10 days, there's 1-2 strong follices. this last cycle (in july)
the follicle grew very slowly.

the nurse practitioner was super cool and let me come in for the second ultrasound "off record."

there was the thought that things were different because i had been so sick early in the month.

i hope this helps.

:hug:


----------



## Flintstones12

Hey girls, I need advice b/c we have to make a decision today. I went for my day 11, and on day 3 they had seen what they thought could be a small cyst (14mm). Today it's 30mm and they said it's a follicle, but they can't tell if it contains an egg or it's just a fluid sac. They said it's likely there's an egg, but that they don't know the probability of whether it would be over mature and therefore inviable. One RE (who was in the u/s) told us she's concerned that it's over mature and that we should trigger tonight to force release, then try naturally and if it's over mature it won't take anyway. My RE, who saw me in tears and sat us down to review the pics right away, said he would go ahead with the IUI, that they don't know the stats on how often a follie that large produces a success vs a smaller follie and that if I were his daughter he would tell me to do it. 

What would you guys do? Has anyone had a follie that large and still been given the green light? All my other follies are tiny, and the first RE said it's likely the big one has been stealing all the hormones. They told me not to worry about next cycle until we make it through this one, that if it is a cyst with no egg it will go down on it's own. 

I'm leaning toward the IUI, what would it hurt? DH is leaning towards not and trying naturally since he thinks our chances are really low this month. 

Insurance not a factor, what do you guys think? Anyone had something similar happen?


----------



## vkj73

Hi flintstones,
I haven't had that happen. Did you ask the RE if she's seen that before in other patients? If so, what was the outcome? 

I would go with your heart and gut feeling.

I wish I could be of more help.

Good luck:hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Flistones I would go with ur gut feeling!!!


----------



## Flintstones12

Thanks vkj and Lucinda. We got a somewhat panicked voicemail from the office today telling us to call back by 4 (we got the VM at 4:30, so that worked out well, ugh), and that I shouldn't trigger because I'm already at LH 77 and since I'm surging they want me in tomorrow for IUI right away. Fortunately we BD last night so I feel good about our timing in case I ovulate tonight, but we think we're just going to do the IUI tomorrow morning anyway. I guess if it was just a sac it wouldn't show an LH surge so there's likely an egg? Whether or not it's viable I don't know. 

So stressful. I swear every time I go in there's something new and crappy to discover. I think they may be overmedicating me if my follies are developing by day 11 the last two months. 

Hope everyone else is doing well! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hope your IUI went well Flinstones;)


----------



## Strawberry13

Hey guys- flinstones I hope everything went well today. I agree that doing the iui can't hurt, so I'm glad they did it :) 

how's everyone else doing? Anyone testing soon? Lucinda where are you at, are you stimming yet? I just found out this week that I'm starting ivf the week after Labor Day. I'm excited and scared. Mostly excited though :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hey strawberry I had Retrival yest...9 mature eggs n 7 fertilized normally. Waiting for further updates; plan is day 5 transfer(Fri). So I should be testing soon if all goes well ;)
How exciting to start stimming soon!!!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Hey gals! Gluck with everything! I go tomorrow to my re and I should get my schedule and stuff to start stemming soon too! We should be close to the same cycle again strawberry!


----------



## Strawberry13

Awesome Lucinda! Gl to you, rest up you'll be PUPO before you know it. 

Yes cjohnson we seem to have cycles in sync :). Are you on bcp now? They're not doing bcps for me, only ganerelix and stims. I could be starting injections as soon as a week from today, eek!


----------



## Cjohnson13

I've been on them for almost a month now trying to get insync with them. They try to do all ivf cycles the same time , ill find out tomorrow when I start exactly!!! Excitement and scared!


----------



## JLeeCT

Hi everyone, just wanted to pop in to share an update to my story!

I had my very first IUI with 50mg Clomid on August 15th (PCOS/male factor) and just got my very first ever :bfp: last night at 11dpo. It is still VERY VERY early, and I am more nervous than excited (praying that it sticks!!!) but I know that when I was in my TWW it helped me so much to read positive stories from ladies in my situation.

GOOD LUCK and :dust: to all of you! :flower:


----------



## Cjohnson13

I start stiing on the 6th!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Cjohnson13 said:


> I start stiing on the 6th!!

Awesome! I will probably start a little bit after that. Did you go to the class yet? I go on Thursday... Expecting to be overwhelmed. 

Congrats jlee!


----------



## Cjohnson13

I have a mock transfer the day after tomorrow and then on the 3rd my baseline /spermfreeze/take my meds in and they show me session then the 6th I start stimming
Er will be sometime between the 20-22 and the 5 day transfer , they should email me to let me know what drugs I will be on tonight


----------



## vkj73

JLeeCT said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to pop in to share an update to my story!
> 
> I had my very first IUI with 50mg Clomid on August 15th (PCOS/male factor) and just got my very first ever :bfp: last night at 11dpo. It is still VERY VERY early, and I am more nervous than excited (praying that it sticks!!!) but I know that when I was in my TWW it helped me so much to read positive stories from ladies in my situation.
> 
> GOOD LUCK and :dust: to all of you! :flower:

Great news!:hugs:


----------



## Cjohnson13

After having a complete meltdown yesterday I think by tomorrow I should have all my meds in. With the holiday Monday and things being crazy I thought for sure I wouldn't get my meds in. My follistim and low dose hcg will be delivered tomorrow and my hcg trigger shot should also be in tomorrow! I have everything else now, thank god my re office had an extra follistim pen, as I could only get the cartridges! Phew now all that is done. I stop my bc on Sunday go in for my injection session and baseline on Tuesday then start drumming on Friday. I had my mock embryo transfer today and that went well. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Strawberry13

Wow yes this is all a lot at once! I had my class today, lots if information and I'm totally freaking out about the injections and how soon everything is... My retrieval should be right around the same time as yours :) my meds are getting delivered on Wednesday and I start stimming by next Friday I think. I sill am somewhat in shock that I'm actually doing this...


----------



## Cjohnson13

It's been really quiet around here, how are you ladies doing?


----------



## vkj73

Hello!
I just had my scan yesterday. 1 follicle on each side.
Will be triggering in about an hour, IUI on Monday.

How are you?

:hugs:


----------



## Cjohnson13

Yay vkj!! I'm doing okay 2 days of stiming and us tomorrow


----------



## Strawberry13

Good luck vkj!

Cjohnson I started stimming yesterday :) what are you taking? I'm on follistim 200 for now. We'll probably have our retrieval around the same time ...


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm on follistim 350 and low dose hcg, I honestly don't know why they started me so high I know they are going to lower it tomorrow! We will have er around the same time and everything woohoo! How's your stiming going? Iv had a huge headache the last 2 days


----------



## Strawberry13

Sorry to hear about the headaches :( I feel fine so far the only symptom is a few hotflashes, which I got on clomid too so I'm guessing that's normal. Keep me posted on your sono tomorrow!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Ditto! I'm so glad I have you guys!


----------



## Cjohnson13

I miss this thread!!! Lol


----------



## Lucinda7981

Me too!!!
I wonder how Oculi and missy are doing?


----------



## Strawberry13

Same here! Cj when does the FET start? How are things w you Lucinda?


----------



## Cjohnson13

I started my bc and they have to do a dojo with saline again today I think my Lipton starts the 28th, there are few monitoring between now and then and transfer is the 6th of dec as long as my lining is good. Iv never ha a problem before with it so I'm not worried about that. Now we are trying to decide between 1 or 2 frosties back in...idk if I could handle twins


----------



## Lucinda7981

I just finished a freeze all cycle...so I have 10 frosties waiting for me once I'm done with my 3 months of Lupron.


----------



## Strawberry13

Ohh exciting stuff for both of you! Cj dec 6 will be here sooner than you know it. 10 frosties is a lot Lucinda!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Yay luci! However they are now telling me they recommend a gusto script and laparoscopy....I'm torn.......If I do that I'll owe about 3k more due to deductible starting over next year and it would push fet back....a long time...I won't have an extra 3k as iv depleted everything.....I'm so miserable


----------



## Lucinda7981

Cjohnson13 said:


> Yay luci! However they are now telling me they recommend a gusto script and laparoscopy....I'm torn.......If I do that I'll owe about 3k more due to deductible starting over next year and it would push fet back....a long time...I won't have an extra 3k as iv depleted everything.....I'm so miserable

I know how you feel, with these Lupron injections FET will be jan/feb...which means ill have to pay about the same as u of not a little more :( I'm super behind all my bills at this point ....I wish this all wasn't so conplex and expensive :(


----------



## Cjohnson13

I completely understand luci.... After begging they agreed to just to do a hystoscopy and still can do my fet this year, Iv still depleted my band account and my 401k..... And I feel like a horrible person cause even reading here lately I'm so jealous...... I don't like feeling that way because it's wrong.... I'm still happy for them and there bfps but broken every time I see one..... I feel like a horrible person


----------



## Lucinda7981

Cjohnson I understand completely bout feeling jealous...I've done 4 IVF cycles this yr alone, plus hysteroscopy, fluid ultrasound, MRI of the pelvis, HSG, endometrial biopsy
....it adds up! To boot you have to pay from Cryro....I'm happy I have the 10 frozen embies but FET is still expensive when u have to do endometrial biopsy again, intralipid transfusion....this needs to finally work cause I'm going broke!


----------



## Cjohnson13

I completely understand luci, I just keep telling myself it will be worth it. My next visit is the28th to go back over my prodcol with the nurse then meet w/ re on the 30th for post ivf/pre surgery/pre fet.....


----------



## Lucinda7981

Cjohnson yes it will be worth it in the end;) Goodluck next wk!!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

So...i received a random email from my re saying this cycle wouldn't cost me anything.....I'm not going to question it! My husband said to call and make sure but....I needed that good news right now....and thanks luci ! My hystoscopy isn't until the 6th but I talk to the re next week


----------

